# Lace Party, 4th January 2018, with Annweb170



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lace Party with Annweb170

In an effort to get us all working on a common lace project I invite anyone who wishes to join in to do just that .We will be knitting Dragonfly Wings and the pattern is free .https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
Please share your work however many rows you have done ,ask questions if you are confused .There are a number of very experienced lace knitters here and all are more than willing to help .The beauty of this group is that we offer encouragement to one another whether it be knitting or something else and we take an interest in the lives of the members if they wish to share.
Good luck with following along for the next two weeks .Hopefully there will be another member leading from 
21st January .Anyone willing ?

Lurker 2:
I have decided to start us a few days early, because of the high page count on the old Lace Party. Ann will be early evening, and hopefully in bed soon, it is nearly 6 -30 pm., in Britain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am here! I haven't cast on yet but I am ready to go :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

You are a star, Julie.
As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6

I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am here! I haven't cast on yet but I am ready to go :sm24:


I think you will find the first 66 rows very easy, using your Portuguese knitting. I don't suppose you have heard from the doctors yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


Thanks Linda!
The Timeless Shawl is very pretty- looks a bit more complex!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd love to have a go at this. I'm off to town today so will get some yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you will find the first 66 rows very easy, using your Portuguese knitting. I don't suppose you have heard from the doctors yet?


No not a peep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nanamags said:


> I'd love to have a go at this. I'm off to town today so will get some yarn.


Wonderful! and welcome to the Lace Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No not a peep!


grrrrrr


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


That is pretty :sm24:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, Ann and Julie for hosting this current 'party'. 

Norma, I do hope you get an appointment soon that leads to real relief for you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Found all y'all through the buddy list option on newest topics. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

the question is :be a little sh** or be nice? what the hey.... the bundle down in front on last shot is enigma#1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the question is :be a little sh** or be nice? what the hey....


What is the problem Nancy?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the problem Nancy?


have a horrible time attaching pitcures, best i can figure is to post and then edit them in; so people see the post then reply and the i re-insert in the orginal spot making it look like one of us is cracking under the pressure.

i have a lovely spring medley of lion brand amazing (color name pink sands) for this session thinking pink beads friday when i go spend my joanns coupons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> have a horrible time attaching pitcures, best i can figure is to post and then edit them in; so people see the post then reply and the i re-insert in the orginal spot making it look like one of us is cracking under the pressure.
> 
> i have a lovely spring medley of lion brand amazing (color name pink sands) for this session thinking pink beads friday when i go spend my joanns coupons.


I see you got there in the end! Sometimes pictures can take forever to come through. It does look a pretty colour- good luck with the beads.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


can see why you want that one: wowsers!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am here too and just finished winding my yarn. So after I do more of my Shetland Lace January pattern, I will cast on! 

Thanks for doing the start thing Julie. 

Linda, that is a very pretty shawl pattern. 

The Enigma was pretty. Too bad you had to frog it Nancy. Is that the yarn you will be using for the Dragonfly shawl? It is a lovely color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am here too and just finished winding my yarn. So after I do more of my Shetland Lace January pattern, I will cast on!
> 
> Thanks for doing the start thing Julie.
> 
> ...


That is great, and thanks, Caryn!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> have a horrible time attaching pitcures, best i can figure is to post and then edit them in; so people see the post then reply and the i re-insert in the orginal spot making it look like one of us is cracking under the pressure.
> 
> i have a lovely spring medley of lion brand amazing (color name pink sands) for this session thinking pink beads friday when i go spend my joanns coupons.


That is lovely, Nancylea. Very pretty color.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda - that is a lovely pattern.

Nancylea - Dang. Bummer about frogging, especially three times!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> can see why you want that one: wowsers!!!!!


It is pretty isn't it? I'm feeling the need for something more intricate, though Boo's patterns look harder than they actually are.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the start, Julie. I’ll start when I get home in a few days. We will leave San Francisco in two days and it will take us tw9 days to drive home. 

My daughter handed me another UFO I have been working on for her. I am trying to finish it before we hit the road home. It is a sleeveless sweater with a cable running down the front. She had the back done to the armholes and the front left. I got the front right done and have now attached all to finish down to the hem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - that is a lovely pattern.
> 
> Nancylea - Dang. Bummer about frogging, especially three times!


I think so, Melanie. I have to get beads sorted - that's the most difficult decision for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. I'll start when I get home in a few days. We will leave San Francisco in two days and it will take us tw9 days to drive home.
> 
> My daughter handed me another UFO I have been working on for her. I am trying to finish it before we hit the road home. It is a sleeveless sweater with a cable running down the front. She had the back done to the armholes and the front left. I got the front right done and have now attached all to finish down to the hem.


My UFO's are just that- unfinished!!!!!!! Lucky daughter!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. I'll start when I get home in a few days. We will leave San Francisco in two days and it will take us tw9 days to drive home.
> 
> My daughter handed me another UFO I have been working on for her. I am trying to finish it before we hit the road home. It is a sleeveless sweater with a cable running down the front. She had the back done to the armholes and the front left. I got the front right done and have now attached all to finish down to the hem.


I'm presuming that is top down so quite a bit of knitting still to do. Bet your needles are flying, Barbara.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm presuming that is top down so quite a bit of knitting still to do. Bet your needles are flying, Barbara.


It is somewhat a no-brainer to knit and size 8 needles, so moves along pretty fast. It is damp and rainy and our room has a fireplace.....perfect knitting spot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My UFO's are just that- unfinished!!!!!!! Lucky daughter!


I offered and she didn't hesitate to take me up on it. She is moving to London on the 13th with a lot to do. I can't do much to help her move but this I can do. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I offered and she didn't hesitate to take me up on it. She is moving to London on the 13th with a lot to do. I can't do much to help her move but this I can do. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


OOOOwwww. I think I like Timeless better; too bad I've already started DragonFly Wings. Think I'm somewhere around row 50 or so. Nearing the lace sections soon. So far, it looks way, way too small, but I'm being patient and going to force myself to work the shawl as designed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> OOOOwwww. I think I like Timeless better; too bad I've already started DragonFly Wings. Think I'm somewhere around row 50 or so. Nearing the lace sections soon. So far, it looks way, way too small, but I'm being patient and going to force myself to work the shawl as designed.


I tend to agree, mine is going to be small.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lace Party with Annweb170
> 
> In an effort to get us all working on a common lace project I invite anyone who wishes to join in to do just that .We will be knitting Dragonfly Wings and the pattern is free .https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-wings
> Please share your work however many rows you have done ,ask questions if you are confused .There are a number of very experienced lace knitters here and all are more than willing to help .The beauty of this group is that we offer encouragement to one another whether it be knitting or something else and we take an interest in the lives of the members if they wish to share.
> ...


Thanks, Julie, for getting us started for Ann. Gonna check out Dragon Wings again and decide.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


Timeless looks beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nanamags said:


> I'd love to have a go at this. I'm off to town today so will get some yarn.


Welcome, Nanmags. So glad you are joining in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the question is :be a little sh** or be nice? what the hey.... the bundle down in front on last shot is enigma#1.


So lovely, Nancylea.  Sorry you are having trouble.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. I'll start when I get home in a few days. We will leave San Francisco in two days and it will take us tw9 days to drive home.
> 
> My daughter handed me another UFO I have been working on for her. I am trying to finish it before we hit the road home. It is a sleeveless sweater with a cable running down the front. She had the back done to the armholes and the front left. I got the front right done and have now attached all to finish down to the hem.


have a wonderful trip, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

If I do Dragon Wings I am considering using worsted weight. I want my shawls to be warm.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> If I do Dragon Wings I am considering using worsted weight. I want my shawls to be warm.


I had thought to use a very thin yarn, Woolike sold through Michael's. But I really don't want a shawl that is more like a scarf. Drat! Maybe I'll switch to worsted weight also and hope the lace area will still be pretty. I had also wondered about making the plain section larger, but I don't feel like doing the math to figure out how much larger to make it to still fit a number of repeats in the lace area evenly. On the other hand, I'm using a bright color, so maybe a smaller piece would be better. Don't want people reaching for sunglasses! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> I am here too and just finished winding my yarn. So after I do more of my Shetland Lace January pattern, I will cast on!
> 
> Thanks for doing the start thing Julie.
> 
> ...


no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Linda - that is a lovely pattern.
> 
> Nancylea - Dang. Bummer about frogging, especially three times!


in the last year, wandering along with all of you, it's become very clear that the ripping is easier when I first start freaking; so much harder to motivate a frog at cast off! thank you all for giving permission to be my best/ worst critic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I started mine today and have finished 28 rows. Had to start it over because I goofed. I started increasing on the right side in the center on every row. :sm12: But I was only 12 or so rows in.

Plus, since I am a loose knitter, I went down to size 5 on the first one. Changed my mind. Doing those M1L and M1R on top of each other needs more yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


Oh my, that is lovely. Looking forward to seeing your version.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> in the last year, wandering along with all of you, it's become very clear that the ripping is easier when I first start freaking; so much harder to motivate a frog at cast off! thank you all for giving permission to be my best/ worst critic.


NancyLea -- at some point I, and I think most of us, recognize that the real goal is to finish a well-done piece -- not just to finish a piece. The price of accepting less than my best efforts has become too high; so once I realize that there is a problem, I stop right then and face the "music." What usually happens to me is I'm going along gangbusters and then all of a sudden I start to slow down, am reluctant to pick up the work, etc. I've come to recognize that sometimes my subconscious knows before I do that there is a problem; so if I stop and seriously critique whatever I'm working on, I usually get the picture. Actually, as my personal standards have grown so has my willingness to pay the price (ripping, or adjust, or whatever) to reach the goal that I really want. I'm just not interested in something less than the best I can do. My goodness!!!! that sounds like a Type A personality completely unmasked!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. I'll start when I get home in a few days. We will leave San Francisco in two days and it will take us tw9 days to drive home.
> 
> My daughter handed me another UFO I have been working on for her. I am trying to finish it before we hit the road home. It is a sleeveless sweater with a cable running down the front. She had the back done to the armholes and the front left. I got the front right done and have now attached all to finish down to the hem.


Sounds like you are moving right along on it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is somewhat a no-brainer to knit and size 8 needles, so moves along pretty fast. It is damp and rainy and our room has a fireplace.....perfect knitting spot.


Oh, I am envious! A fireplace would be wonderful, today is a bit misty and rainy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


Like those colors. It will be very pretty.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> You are a star, Julie.
> As I said before I have a different Boo Knits shawl I want to do as you work the Dragonfly Wings. Here is the link if anyone wants a peek - called Timeless and is one of a collection I bought a while ago.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/timeless-6
> 
> I think I have my yarn sorted but need to sort beads.


Oooooh, what a gorgeous border! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nanamags said:


> I'd love to have a go at this. I'm off to town today so will get some yarn.


Yay, and welcome.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

jangmb said:


> Thank you, Ann and Julie for hosting this current 'party'.
> 
> Norma, I do hope you get an appointment soon that leads to real relief for you.


And ditto from me on both topics.!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Found all y'all through the buddy list option on newest topics. :sm23: :sm24:


You're more resourceful than me for finding this thread! I had to ask for a repeat of the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, for getting us started for Ann. Gonna check out Dragon Wings again and decide.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


Those are lovely colours- some of the cakes I have seen I simply would not use.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


Your Enigma looks really good to me. And really like the colors of the yarn you've chosen for the dragon fly wings.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- at some point I, and I think most of us, recognize that the real goal is to finish a well-done piece -- not just to finish a piece. The price of accepting less than my best efforts has become too high; so once I realize that there is a problem, I stop right then and face the "music." What usually happens to me is I'm going along gangbusters and then all of a sudden I start to slow down, am reluctant to pick up the work, etc. I've come to recognize that sometimes my subconscious knows before I do that there is a problem; so if I stop and seriously critique whatever I'm working on, I usually get the picture. Actually, as my personal standards have grown so has my willingness to pay the price (ripping, or adjust, or whatever) to reach the goal that I really want. I'm just not interested in something less than the best I can do. My goodness!!!! that sounds like a Type A personality completely unmasked!!!!


 you say it just the way this group has exposed to me.

but don't you feel like everyone here KNOWS exactly how you are feeling at that moment? don't you feel their little hands patted your shoulder saying "you know its the right thing to do, buck up, big girl panties and all that stuff"?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Your Enigma looks really good to me. And really like the colors of the yarn you've chosen for the dragon fly wings.


its the other half of the one pound skein + white//// smirky face/////(read sentence as looks like yarn you choose for dfwings)

(sentence says like the colors////red face)
strike that just reread your post with all the words in the right order Thank you


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those are lovely colours- some of the cakes I have seen I simply would not use.


not cakes little 50 gr clearance skeins


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see you got there in the end! Sometimes pictures can take forever to come through. It does look a pretty colour- good luck with the beads.


Seconded . :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


That enigma is getting prettier and prettier. I love the colours for dragonfly wings :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I had intended to post the picture once ! 
This is quite helpful as both hook and floss methods are shown


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> not cakes little 50 gr clearance skeins


There is a lot you have, we just don't see- cakes were as close as I could get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


That is great to see, the beading placement, Ann- for some reason my printer has been choosing 'grey scale', and there is absolutely nothing to show the yellow highlights!
I love the colours of your yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is somewhat a no-brainer to knit and size 8 needles, so moves along pretty fast. It is damp and rainy and our room has a fireplace.....perfect knitting spot.


Sheer luxury. Very wet here too so will settle to some knitting this afternoon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> OOOOwwww. I think I like Timeless better; too bad I've already started DragonFly Wings. Think I'm somewhere around row 50 or so. Nearing the lace sections soon. So far, it looks way, way too small, but I'm being patient and going to force myself to work the shawl as designed.


Unfortunately you can only get Timeless as part of the collection Into The Night. I have already knit Moondance from the collection and there is definitely one other I will do. Blocking will work miracles. I always think of Boo shawls as knitted jewellery.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


A pretty shawl, Nancy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


Lovely color Ann. And nice beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.

Just under 2-1/2 minutes.






Enjoy,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed that very much
:sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> you say it just the way this group has exposed to me.
> 
> but don't you feel like everyone here KNOWS exactly how you are feeling at that moment? don't you feel their little hands patted your shoulder saying "you know its the right thing to do, buck up, big girl panties and all that stuff"?


But sometimes you really put it off, like I am now on my "brain itch". I know it isn't working, but I keep thinking if I do a few more rows it might start looking better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


What pretty blue/green yarn! And your beads sparkle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been rummaging through some boxes in my room, I am fairly certain that a small shawl I have found is Dragonfly wings- what a lapse of memory!!!!!!! Oh well maybe I will give this one away, or the other one- they are both purple. That'l larn me not to keep records!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


This looks like something I would very much like! All that space and freedom! Understand about the directions to get to the restaurant! I do a lot of dead reckoning in the woods. DH has learned to trust me. Don't trust him though, even with a GPS in the woods! He cannot read the land.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been rummaging through some boxes in my room, I am fairly certain that a small shawl I have found is Dragonfly wings- what a lapse of memory!!!!!!! Oh well maybe I will give this one away, or the other one- they are both purple. That'l larn me not to keep records!


Thanks for the chuckle! I think that is why I give away most of what I make! And purple is a good color to use! I don't have a lot of it though. But have used it several times on requests.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for the chuckle! I think that is why I give away most of what I make! And purple is a good color to use! I don't have a lot of it though. But have used it several times on requests.


 :sm24: I am reaching the point where I really need to give things away! Insufficient storage space, and since I now have my Gansey collection, I don't get as cold in winter as I used! The next big project for me is the Fair Isle jacket I have had high on the bucket list for a year or so- but of course I have also had that scare about my hands, which has really slowed me down. I have been putting off the drafting required. Also found the beginnings of a second sock of a pair in Alpaca- I must finish that- I do find with the fan running at night, that I do get cold feet, and that keeps me awake. I am absolutely convinced my old boy Rufus came to see me last night, I know it was him, I think he must have been on the path to the next existence.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


That is great Ann!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


Melanie - It was almost as good as being there. Minus the aroma of good Bar-B-Q!
Looking for the red roof reminded me of one of our trips to Vermont for DH to fly his sailplane in the mountains.
I have zero sense of direction. None! DH was driving in the valley and I noticed a church called "Our Lady of the Snows" with a peculiar roof and white statue out front and pointed it out to him.
Later that week DH had been flying in wave lift off the mountain ridge for many hours. When it was time to come back, he couldn't situate the airport. Until he looked down, saw Our Lady of the Snows roof and landed safely. And thanked me for having noticed and pointed out this landmark to him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- at some point I, and I think most of us, recognize that the real goal is to finish a well-done piece -- not just to finish a piece. The price of accepting less than my best efforts has become too high; so once I realize that there is a problem, I stop right then and face the "music." What usually happens to me is I'm going along gangbusters and then all of a sudden I start to slow down, am reluctant to pick up the work, etc. I've come to recognize that sometimes my subconscious knows before I do that there is a problem; so if I stop and seriously critique whatever I'm working on, I usually get the picture. Actually, as my personal standards have grown so has my willingness to pay the price (ripping, or adjust, or whatever) to reach the goal that I really want. I'm just not interested in something less than the best I can do. My goodness!!!! that sounds like a Type A personality completely unmasked!!!!


I empathise with a lot of what you say, DeEtta but as I've got older I am more prepared to live with small mistakes - I try to find a balance between how noticeable a mistake is and how much time it would take to fix it. My hands definitely know when a mistake has been made before my conscious brain clicks in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


I LOVE the colours in that yarn, Anne.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


Bet it felt good to make him swallow his scepticism. I enjoy your flight videos, Melanie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie - It was almost as good as being there. Minus the aroma of good Bar-B-Q!
> Looking for the red roof reminded me of one of our trips to Vermont for DH to fly his sailplane in the mountains.
> I have zero sense of direction. None! DH was driving in the valley and I noticed a church called "Our Lady of the Snows" with a peculiar roof and white statue out front and pointed it out to him.
> Later that week DH had been flying in wave lift off the mountain ridge for many hours. When it was time to come back, he couldn't situate the airport. Until he looked down, saw Our Lady of the Snows roof and landed safely. And thanked me for having noticed and pointed out this landmark to him.


 :sm24: :sm24:

While we do use GPS and the various radio navigation aids, we tend to fly fairly low so landmarks are key. And it is fun just to look around!

My mother's sense of direction does not exist, lol. We were on a cruise once and she could not find her way from our cabin to the main dining room. Out the door, go right, down one flight of stairs, dining room is behind the stairs. LOL :sm16:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had thought to use a very thin yarn, Woolike sold through Michael's. But I really don't want a shawl that is more like a scarf. Drat! Maybe I'll switch to worsted weight also and hope the lace area will still be pretty. I had also wondered about making the plain section larger, but I don't feel like doing the math to figure out how much larger to make it to still fit a number of repeats in the lace area evenly. On the other hand, I'm using a bright color, so maybe a smaller piece would be better. Don't want people reaching for sunglasses! Decisions, decisions!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> NancyLea -- at some point I, and I think most of us, recognize that the real goal is to finish a well-done piece -- not just to finish a piece. The price of accepting less than my best efforts has become too high; so once I realize that there is a problem, I stop right then and face the "music." What usually happens to me is I'm going along gangbusters and then all of a sudden I start to slow down, am reluctant to pick up the work, etc. I've come to recognize that sometimes my subconscious knows before I do that there is a problem; so if I stop and seriously critique whatever I'm working on, I usually get the picture. Actually, as my personal standards have grown so has my willingness to pay the price (ripping, or adjust, or whatever) to reach the goal that I really want. I'm just not interested in something less than the best I can do. My goodness!!!! that sounds like a Type A personality completely unmasked!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> you say it just the way this group has exposed to me.
> 
> but don't you feel like everyone here KNOWS exactly how you are feeling at that moment? don't you feel their little hands patted your shoulder saying "you know its the right thing to do, buck up, big girl panties and all that stuff"?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


Beautiful, Ann

p 5


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the comments .That yarn was a nightmare as the plies were all separated and there was often a stay one which had to be reined in .
Great video Melanie ,thank you .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> I had intended to post the picture once !
> This is quite helpful as both hook and floss methods are shown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


What fun!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


Wow! Wonderful!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Here at last .You are all very chatty and isnât it great to welcome nana mags to our group ?
> Nancy ,your enigma is looking very pretty .
> De Etta ,I canât bear to leave a mistake and will happily knit something several times to get things right .Some people can leave it but thank goodness we are all different .
> Linda ,I totally agree how Boosâ patterns appear to be difficult but in fact are relatively easy as the instructions are so clear. I look forward to seeing your progress with Timeless .
> I have my yarn ready but am still trying to finish a test .I suppose I had better make a start or I will be of little help although I did one in readiness for this .Here is a pic of part of the edge .I am going to find some links for beading for those who have not done it before .


That is very pretty; really appreciate seeing how the beads are placed.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I knew of those and happened upon the link on beading and I also thought it was good Del.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> While we do use GPS and the various radio navigation aids, we tend to fly fairly low so landmarks are key. And it is fun just to look around!
> 
> My mother's sense of direction does not exist, lol. We were on a cruise once and she could not find her way from our cabin to the main dining room. Out the door, go right, down one flight of stairs, dining room is behind the stairs. LOL :sm16:


 :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

My daughter was the same as your mum ,Melanie .She would get out of the lift and wait for me to go then would follow and sometimes I would stop and she would invariably turn the wrong way .Quite funny really.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I had intended to post the picture once !
> This is quite helpful as both hook and floss methods are shown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....

and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Super demonstration. I actually think I can do that! Thanks for sharing the link.


 :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


What a wonderful outing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> no, I re-thought enigma and this was that


Oh, ok, it sure is lovely. Nice yarn for dragonfly wings too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


Wahoo!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


That was fun to watch Melanie. What a cool way to travel!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been rummaging through some boxes in my room, I am fairly certain that a small shawl I have found is Dragonfly wings- what a lapse of memory!!!!!!! Oh well maybe I will give this one away, or the other one- they are both purple. That'l larn me not to keep records!


Well, I guess it proves you really like this pattern


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am reaching the point where I really need to give things away! Insufficient storage space, and since I now have my Gansey collection, I don't get as cold in winter as I used! The next big project for me is the Fair Isle jacket I have had high on the bucket list for a year or so- but of course I have also had that scare about my hands, which has really slowed me down. I have been putting off the drafting required. Also found the beginnings of a second sock of a pair in Alpaca- I must finish that- I do find with the fan running at night, that I do get cold feet, and that keeps me awake. I am absolutely convinced my old boy Rufus came to see me last night, I know it was him, I think he must have been on the path to the next existence.


Sounds like you have lots of projects on the to do list! 
How cool that you felt Rufus come to visit last night.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


That is great.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


Now that is a great outing! Is it your birthday today?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I cast on today and got to row 22. I only brought 16 inch circulars with me. I think I will have to go get some longer 7US so the stitches won’t all fall off!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


Oh, my, Nancylea. Sounds like a wonderful time. Happy Birthday.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

sisu said:


> Now that is a great outing! Is it your birthday today?


Monday, thank you in advance ...61 still kinda youngish.

the cases were weekend buy, Christmas ornament boxes two sets of three layers, lower three layers are stash items. yes there are some pair/groups in there. the baggies go from less than five yards, 5-9 yards, 10-14 yards, 15-19 yards, 20-24 yards. 25 yards or larger are just wound and loose in boxes. patterns for dishcloths seem to prefer yardage to weight. one case is scrubby only.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> Monday, thank you in advance ...61 still kinda youngish.
> 
> the cases were weekend buy, Christmas ornament boxes two sets of three layers, lower three layers are stash items. yes there are some pair/groups in there. the baggies go from less than five yards, 5-9 yards, 10-14 yards, 15-19 yards, 20-24 yards. 25 yards or larger are just wound and loose in boxes. patterns for dishcloths seem to prefer yardage to weight. one case is scrubby only.


Happy Birthday - may you have many more. Your storage arrangement looks great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been rummaging through some boxes in my room, I am fairly certain that a small shawl I have found is Dragonfly wings- what a lapse of memory!!!!!!! Oh well maybe I will give this one away, or the other one- they are both purple. That'l larn me not to keep records!


Well, at least I am not the only one with memory problems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> As most of you know I have a hobby other than knitting. Although I do spend more time knitting than flying. Given the opportunity there would be more flying. :sm02: Once or twice a year we meet up at a private airpark with other helicopter people, called a Gathering. At least once during the long weekend we fly-out for lunch, landing next to a barbecue restaurant. I find myself looking for suitable landing spots wherever I go now, lol. This video is from a couple of years ago but we go each Gathering, sometimes more than once. DH is doing the flying as I was not licensed at the time (and he is a terrible passenger anyways, think back-seat driver). Funny side note: DH and I were at the airpark (no Gathering) and went by ourselves. DH could not remember how to get there but as I had flown to a nearby airport by myself several times I knew right where the restaurant was. Despite DH's skepticism the whole way there I was able to navigate right to it, lol.
> 
> Just under 2-1/2 minutes.
> 
> ...


What fun, Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


Wow, Ann, that is cool.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am reaching the point where I really need to give things away! Insufficient storage space, and since I now have my Gansey collection, I don't get as cold in winter as I used! The next big project for me is the Fair Isle jacket I have had high on the bucket list for a year or so- but of course I have also had that scare about my hands, which has really slowed me down. I have been putting off the drafting required. Also found the beginnings of a second sock of a pair in Alpaca- I must finish that- I do find with the fan running at night, that I do get cold feet, and that keeps me awake. I am absolutely convinced my old boy Rufus came to see me last night, I know it was him, I think he must have been on the path to the next existence.


What a lovely experience, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Monday, thank you in advance ...61 still kinda youngish.
> 
> the cases were weekend buy, Christmas ornament boxes two sets of three layers, lower three layers are stash items. yes there are some pair/groups in there. the baggies go from less than five yards, 5-9 yards, 10-14 yards, 15-19 yards, 20-24 yards. 25 yards or larger are just wound and loose in boxes. patterns for dishcloths seem to prefer yardage to weight. one case is scrubby only.


Looks quite lovely, NancyLea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you have lots of projects on the to do list!
> How cool that you felt Rufus come to visit last night.


Always too much I am trying to accomplish, Caryn! But it keeps me out of mischief!
It was so definite that I could feel him on the bed beside me- where he loved to be, but seldom was allowed because he was big, and felt he should be in the middle! I put my hand out and it was definitely his coat that I was touching. I find it very logical that he would want to say good bye- I had him from 5 weeks old, and we did almost everything together, especially before I had the fence. He was a pup in the winter of 2002, so this would likely be his lifespan. He was happy with his new family because they could walk him, and treat him for his arthritis. He came once to see me with the new owners, when I had Fale visiting briefly one time, but he really did not know what we were asking of him, and was very glad to be allowed back into the car. But it was good that Fale could see he was still alive, as it was he who had gifted him to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I cast on today and got to row 22. I only brought 16 inch circulars with me. I think I will have to go get some longer 7US so the stitches won't all fall off!


I've just added in another cable because I was worried it was getting too long at row 59. How are you managing in the blizzard? I think it is your side of the States affected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, at least I am not the only one with memory problems.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely experience, Julie.


It was kind of comforting that he would want to say farewell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


 :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks quite lovely, NancyLea.


It sure does!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am reaching the point where I really need to give things away! Insufficient storage space, and since I now have my Gansey collection, I don't get as cold in winter as I used! The next big project for me is the Fair Isle jacket I have had high on the bucket list for a year or so- but of course I have also had that scare about my hands, which has really slowed me down. I have been putting off the drafting required. Also found the beginnings of a second sock of a pair in Alpaca- I must finish that- I do find with the fan running at night, that I do get cold feet, and that keeps me awake. I am absolutely convinced my old boy Rufus came to see me last night, I know it was him, I think he must have been on the path to the next existence.


Those visits can be bitter sweet.

As far as I know, I don't have any hidden projects part way done other than the three I started in the past couple of weeks since I finished the cardigan for DH. And just found the cable design today that I will probably use on the pullover/gansey DH has asked me to make for him. The only requirement is that it has cables, the more the merrier as far as he is concerned! And to use the gansey construction layout. And I have a bright royal blue that will look good with cables I think. Plus he likes the color!

How are your hands now? Better I hope. I have been doing some exercises and massage on my hands that so far seems to be helping. Time will tell.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I am very pleased to tell you all ,that earlier to-day I sent a message to Bev (Boo) inviting her to call in and see what is happening .She has accepted and will be popping in .


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Melanie - It was almost as good as being there. Minus the aroma of good Bar-B-Q!
> Looking for the red roof reminded me of one of our trips to Vermont for DH to fly his sailplane in the mountains.
> I have zero sense of direction. None! DH was driving in the valley and I noticed a church called "Our Lady of the Snows" with a peculiar roof and white statue out front and pointed it out to him.
> Later that week DH had been flying in wave lift off the mountain ridge for many hours. When it was time to come back, he couldn't situate the airport. Until he looked down, saw Our Lady of the Snows roof and landed safely. And thanked me for having noticed and pointed out this landmark to him.


Thank goodness for recognizable landmarks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


That does sound like a great day! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking good, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Totally out of the blue I received a catalog in the mail today from Oriental Trading/Simply Crafts. They have tons of beads! Oh my goodness. Has anyone heard of them? Their web site is orientaltrading.com. Would like to know if anyone has used them and what they think about their products.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Caryn. I had to switch to a longer cable around row 20. Don't forget to check the needle size on the pattern. At some point we switch to larger needles. I am only through row 42 so still on the US 7's.

Happy Birthday NancyLea! Plastic bins are great.

Nice visitation you had Julie. 

Have fun Bev!! Off season stays can be great - no crowds!

I have only purchased party supplies from Oriental Trading. Never knew they sold beads.


Glad all enjoyed the video. We certainly enjoyed the flying.

Keep warm and safe everyone,

Melanie


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732

OMGGGGGGG


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


Wheeeeee! And Yahoooo! Great day for you--sounds like you hit the jackpot!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


Yup. After what we've had, that's definitely shirtsleeve weather! Ours is s'posed to get to that this weekend, too, bur a rise in temp always brings more snow. Your outing sounds like great fun--good for you. Cabin fever is not good!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


That's a gorgeous pattern. I had earmarked it in Ravelry, but don't know that I'm ready for it yet. Just found out that a friend's son is expecting a baby in April--want to make a blanket for them.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I've gotten through Row 50--and this is what it looks like. Guess I should have expected the striping to look as it does, but it looks like a sock trying to masquerade as a shawl! Can't say I'm enthralled with that look, but will proceed, just to get the experience (and probably frog it afterwards), :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Those visits can be bitter sweet.
> 
> As far as I know, I don't have any hidden projects part way done other than the three I started in the past couple of weeks since I finished the cardigan for DH. And just found the cable design today that I will probably use on the pullover/gansey DH has asked me to make for him. The only requirement is that it has cables, the more the merrier as far as he is concerned! And to use the gansey construction layout. And I have a bright royal blue that will look good with cables I think. Plus he likes the color!
> 
> How are your hands now? Better I hope. I have been doing some exercises and massage on my hands that so far seems to be helping. Time will tell.


I have had that sort of connection with quite a number of my animals- cats, dogs, and special Guinea Pigs have featured at times.
The hidden projects stem from the very hot summer that I had to move- it was hard boxing up 13 years worth of living, especially as it was forced on me. But I am glad not to be there now- there are hills here, where as my old place was on the flat.
There is a lot of good sense in the Gansey construction- I am particularly taken with the shoulder strap- I really enjoy the challenge of working it.
I do have days still where I need to rest my hands- but they are very much better than back in July. The MRI and Nerve Conductivity tests turned out inconclusive- if they had been done when I was first aware of it - it might have given a different picture.
The Orthopaedic Surgeon will now see me in a further year- to check on progress- it is quite odd seeing the X-ray with the metal screws sticking up into my pelvis- but I will get used to that image, no doubt- pain-free is so fantastic! Just a bit of discomfort where my feet and calves are still swollen - but the walking will help there. I can do around a mile quite comfortably if slower than in previous times! I do still use the stroller, but it is so convenient for carting stuff around.
Hope all is well with you -JanetLee- you are fortunate to live somewhere that takes you so far into the countryside- that was a favourite of mine as a teen-ager- to get out and walk in the hills, most of the day. Not as regularly as you do, but fairly often through the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Caryn. I had to switch to a longer cable around row 20. Don't forget to check the needle size on the pattern. At some point we switch to larger needles. I am only through row 42 so still on the US 7's.
> 
> Happy Birthday NancyLea! Plastic bins are great.
> 
> ...


It really was nice- Melanie- the old fellow and I had had so many good years together.
I need to go back and find the video- I've not watched it yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


wow, and double wow! a bit beyond my skill level!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
Karen ,hope you are managing in the bad weather .
Janet Lee ,a cabled top is a wise choice by DH .
Here is the little tree which my GS made for me .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> That's a gorgeous pattern. I had earmarked it in Ravelry, but don't know that I'm ready for it yet. Just found out that a friend's son is expecting a baby in April--want to make a blanket for them.


we'll call it a "christening shawl" or maybe a nursing shawl?????


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> wow, and double wow! a bit beyond my skill level!


no, no just a challenge.... maybe a grand canyon sized challenge but only a challenge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


That sounds like my sort of day. Great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I cast on today and got to row 22. I only brought 16 inch circulars with me. I think I will have to go get some longer 7US so the stitches won't all fall off!


Looking good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


Do enjoy your break.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was kind of comforting that he would want to say farewell.


An experience to treasure :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


Happy Birthday for Monday???????? I have downloaded this it is fab. It look me a minute and then I figured out how he had written his chart. I might have a go :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> I've gotten through Row 50--and this is what it looks like. Guess I should have expected the striping to look as it does, but it looks like a sock trying to masquerade as a shawl! Can't say I'm enthralled with that look, but will proceed, just to get the experience (and probably frog it afterwards), :sm13:


I can see what you mean but perhaps you will like it better when it is finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


His little tree is so cute. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> the trip for beads has netted me 9015 steps out of the needed 10,000, 12 skeins of lilys sugar and cream for older sisters washcloth collection, 4 tubes of #6 checzch beads lined purple. A knit book, a crochet book, an embroidery lace book, knitting tips for new pointYYYY scissors, boye needle keepers in 15 sizes, kitty planner for tracking project, wood for spice rack building, A Fedora(!!!!!!),and a "happy birthday to mew" balloon. AND they gave me back my birthday coupon to use again!!!!!! 20% off total....
> 
> and lunch out with two like minded friends.....great day


Now that sounds like a great day. A belated Happy Birthday, Nancy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I cast on today and got to row 22. I only brought 16 inch circulars with me. I think I will have to go get some longer 7US so the stitches won't all fall off!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


Sounds wonderful - do you need a bag carrier by any chance?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


A gorgeous design. I would give it a go when I have more time. I love those large floaty shawls.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> Monday, thank you in advance ...61 still kinda youngish.
> 
> the cases were weekend buy, Christmas ornament boxes two sets of three layers, lower three layers are stash items. yes there are some pair/groups in there. the baggies go from less than five yards, 5-9 yards, 10-14 yards, 15-19 yards, 20-24 yards. 25 yards or larger are just wound and loose in boxes. patterns for dishcloths seem to prefer yardage to weight. one case is scrubby only.


Happy Birthday on Monday! Sixty-one is still very youngish :sm09: 
Nice storage idea :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


What a lovely gift from your gs, Anne.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always too much I am trying to accomplish, Caryn! But it keeps me out of mischief!
> It was so definite that I could feel him on the bed beside me- where he loved to be, but seldom was allowed because he was big, and felt he should be in the middle! I put my hand out and it was definitely his coat that I was touching. I find it very logical that he would want to say good bye- I had him from 5 weeks old, and we did almost everything together, especially before I had the fence. He was a pup in the winter of 2002, so this would likely be his lifespan. He was happy with his new family because they could walk him, and treat him for his arthritis. He came once to see me with the new owners, when I had Fale visiting briefly one time, but he really did not know what we were asking of him, and was very glad to be allowed back into the car. But it was good that Fale could see he was still alive, as it was he who had gifted him to me.


Julie, what a peaceful experience. Treasure it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> I've gotten through Row 50--and this is what it looks like. Guess I should have expected the striping to look as it does, but it looks like a sock trying to masquerade as a shawl! Can't say I'm enthralled with that look, but will proceed, just to get the experience (and probably frog it afterwards), :sm13:


I think it's lovely. It may grow on you once it's finished.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We are running away this weekend. Heading to our yearly visit to a state park inn. They have a buy one night, get the next one free in the winter. Swimming pool, whirlpool tub, great room with fireplace for games and jigsaw puzzles.  There are trails to hike and I want to get some hiking in. We are to have a heat wave while we are there-30-35 degrees. Practically swimsuit weather.


Sounds wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always too much I am trying to accomplish, Caryn! But it keeps me out of mischief!
> It was so definite that I could feel him on the bed beside me- where he loved to be, but seldom was allowed because he was big, and felt he should be in the middle! I put my hand out and it was definitely his coat that I was touching. I find it very logical that he would want to say good bye- I had him from 5 weeks old, and we did almost everything together, especially before I had the fence. He was a pup in the winter of 2002, so this would likely be his lifespan. He was happy with his new family because they could walk him, and treat him for his arthritis. He came once to see me with the new owners, when I had Fale visiting briefly one time, but he really did not know what we were asking of him, and was very glad to be allowed back into the car. But it was good that Fale could see he was still alive, as it was he who had gifted him to me.


Wow, what a beautiful connection.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just added in another cable because I was worried it was getting too long at row 59. How are you managing in the blizzard? I think it is your side of the States affected.


I am in Florida now, so it is just much colder than usual for this part of the country, but luckily, no snow. At home in NC it is frigid, but no snow there either.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looking good, Caryn.


Thanks JanetLee.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Caryn. I had to switch to a longer cable around row 20. Don't forget to check the needle size on the pattern. At some point we switch to larger needles. I am only through row 42 so still on the US 7's.
> 
> Happy Birthday NancyLea! Plastic bins are great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. I have my interchangeable needles with me, but I must be using the size 7 on another project because they are not in the case! But at least I am all set for the next sizes.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well, I'm sitting in our family room crocheting. It's -39C with the windchill here. And enough snow. We get really frigid temperatures for about a week, or days at a time. But this has been prolonged...I think I will sit and get cracking with the shawl.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vickie,sitting in the warm is a good idea and knitting ,a bonus .Enjoy your day.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma and Linda ,thank you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> I had intended to post the picture once !
> This is quite helpful as both hook and floss methods are shown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well Blast!!! As I looked at Del's picture of her Shawl-in-Progress, I realized that I didn't pick up on the garter ridges in the body of the shawl. Last night when I finished up the first section (thru the needle change to size 8), the ridge rows appeared when I did the large cast on increases. So the shawl looks a bit funky, but in my opinion, too bad. I'm not going to redo it. When looking at the photos in the pattern, I couldn't see the ridges because of the color variations and just didn't notice it in the written directions. Oh well. Now waiting for arrival of larger beads and then I can go on. This, my friends, is exactly why I don't usually work on more than one project at a time. I so admire those of you who seem to successfully work on several at a time. Inevitably, I manage to miss a critical step, in one or more of the projects and ultimately, it takes me longer and the results are simply not as good. Fortunately, leaving out the ridge rows up to the large cast on increases will simply become a "design" feature in my shawl. At this point, I'm having some trouble envisioning much of an increase in size when blocking. Time will answer that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


I just love the little tree, Ann.
My wise old boy- Rufus in 2011- Ringo is a pup of 7 months old, and has not learned yet that cameras are for looking at!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> no, no just a challenge.... maybe a grand canyon sized challenge but only a challenge.


I can only guess at the scale of the Grand Canyon- my understanding of the size of the Pacific Ocean is a bit better- having crossed so much of it as a child! I still would say it's beyond me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> An experience to treasure :sm24:


He was an important part of my life for 10 years. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now that sounds like a great day. A belated Happy Birthday, Nancy.


Yes, Nancylea, from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, what a peaceful experience. Treasure it.


I am treasuring it Vickie, although it also brought me to tears!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, what a beautiful connection.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am in Florida now, so it is just much colder than usual for this part of the country, but luckily, no snow. At home in NC it is frigid, but no snow there either.


I gather the turtles and was it Salamanders(?) are in shock with the cold. So no ice?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well Blast!!! As I looked at Del's picture of her Shawl-in-Progress, I realized that I didn't pick up on the garter ridges in the body of the shawl. Last night when I finished up the first section (thru the needle change to size 8), the ridge rows appeared when I did the large cast on increases. So the shawl looks a bit funky, but in my opinion, too bad. I'm not going to redo it. When looking at the photos in the pattern, I couldn't see the ridges because of the color variations and just didn't notice it in the written directions. Oh well. Now waiting for arrival of larger beads and then I can go on. This, my friends, is exactly why I don't usually work on more than one project at a time. I so admire those of you who seem to successfully work on several at a time. Inevitably, I manage to miss a critical step, in one or more of the projects and ultimately, it takes me longer and the results are simply not as good. Fortunately, leaving out the ridge rows up to the large cast on increases will simply become a "design" feature in my shawl. At this point, I'm having some trouble envisioning much of an increase in size when blocking. Time will answer that one.


I have had to accept that I need to use my reading glasses with this one! I am one of those guilty of multiple WIP's on the go! You should see my needle collection to cope! Plus on Monday I am going shopping with my friend Iritana (Maori for Edith) - I have promised I will work on some baby clothes for her first ggchild due in March- so I need to get my skates on!
I still think it looks good DeEtta- and it will be completely unique.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Anne -- love the tree. It reminds me of the Benjamino Bufano sculptures that are scattered around San Francisco. I became familiar with much of his work when I lived in the San Francisco in the 60s, 70s, and again in the 90s. I've always liked his work because it reaches into the essence of the object as does your tree. Here's a about a 5 min collection of his works. My personal favorites are the animal sculptures.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

NancyLea - love that pattern. It is in my library and I have downloaded it. I need more time!!

Del - the stripes are fine  Blocking will make them even nicer. 

Julie (lurker2) - so glad your hip is pain free!! Wahoo!! Just saw your photo. Look at those soulful eyes. 

Ann - that little tree is so sweet.

DeEtta (belle1) - I think your scarf will be great without the missing garter ridges. (does without and missing work syntactically?) I think the shawl will be longer more than deeper.

Vickie - your plan to stay indoors is a good one. Keep warm and well.


Hope all enjoy their day.
Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - love that pattern. It is in my library and I have downloaded it. I need more time!!
> 
> Del - the stripes are fine  Blocking will make them even nicer.
> 
> ...


It is quite amazing, Melanie- it means the worst ache I cope with now is my left shoulder- and I have been living with that since around 1998. I am glad I managed to find that photo of Rufus- soulful but also trusting.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the little tree, Ann.
> My wise old boy- Rufus in 2011- Ringo is a pup of 7 months old, and has not learned yet that cameras are for looking at!


Both of them are quite handsome. And Rufus does indeed look wise. What wonderful companions.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,simplistic sculptures which depict the subject well .
Julie ,silly Ringo looking elsewhere but Rufus had his eye on the main chance !


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall! 
I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well Blast!!! As I looked at Del's picture of her Shawl-in-Progress, I realized that I didn't pick up on the garter ridges in the body of the shawl. Last night when I finished up the first section (thru the needle change to size 8), the ridge rows appeared when I did the large cast on increases. So the shawl looks a bit funky, but in my opinion, too bad. I'm not going to redo it. When looking at the photos in the pattern, I couldn't see the ridges because of the color variations and just didn't notice it in the written directions. Oh well. Now waiting for arrival of larger beads and then I can go on. This, my friends, is exactly why I don't usually work on more than one project at a time. I so admire those of you who seem to successfully work on several at a time. Inevitably, I manage to miss a critical step, in one or more of the projects and ultimately, it takes me longer and the results are simply not as good. Fortunately, leaving out the ridge rows up to the large cast on increases will simply become a "design" feature in my shawl. At this point, I'm having some trouble envisioning much of an increase in size when blocking. Time will answer that one.


It may be different but it still looks fine, DeEtta. Love the colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Anne -- love the tree. It reminds me of the Benjamino Bufano sculptures that are scattered around San Francisco. I became familiar with much of his work when I lived in the San Francisco in the 60s, 70s, and again in the 90s. I've always liked his work because it reaches into the essence of the object as does your tree. Here's a about a 5 min collection of his works. My personal favorites are the animal sculptures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


That will be a pretty combination. I've been busy packing Christmas away so still haven't looked at my beads for Timeless.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had that sort of connection with quite a number of my animals- cats, dogs, and special Guinea Pigs have featured at times.
> The hidden projects stem from the very hot summer that I had to move- it was hard boxing up 13 years worth of living, especially as it was forced on me. But I am glad not to be there now- there are hills here, where as my old place was on the flat.
> There is a lot of good sense in the Gansey construction- I am particularly taken with the shoulder strap- I really enjoy the challenge of working it.
> I do have days still where I need to rest my hands- but they are very much better than back in July. The MRI and Nerve Conductivity tests turned out inconclusive- if they had been done when I was first aware of it - it might have given a different picture.
> ...


So glad to hear of all of your improvement with your hips, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I've gotten through Row 50--and this is what it looks like. Guess I should have expected the striping to look as it does, but it looks like a sock trying to masquerade as a shawl! Can't say I'm enthralled with that look, but will proceed, just to get the experience (and probably frog it afterwards), :sm13:


Looking good, Del, but I know what you mean about the strips. I want look through my yarn for a certain 3 skeins. Does anyone have any idea of how much yarn I will need to do this in worsted. I know it will take more, but have no idea of how much more.

p 9


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the little tree, Ann.
> My wise old boy- Rufus in 2011- Ringo is a pup of 7 months old, and has not learned yet that cameras are for looking at!


Very cute and a wise old soul :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

De Etta it becomes a design element quite beautifully.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


Pretty yarn and beads :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an appointment for an MRI scan on the 5th of February. I think the long wait is because of routine things being cancelled during January.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> Monday, thank you in advance ...61 still kinda youngish.
> 
> the cases were weekend buy, Christmas ornament boxes two sets of three layers, lower three layers are stash items. yes there are some pair/groups in there. the baggies go from less than five yards, 5-9 yards, 10-14 yards, 15-19 yards, 20-24 yards. 25 yards or larger are just wound and loose in boxes. patterns for dishcloths seem to prefer yardage to weight. one case is scrubby only.


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Janetlea, Happy birthday to you....


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma, I thought this only affected ops previously planned .The Number of scanners is below that which is needed for a quick appointment .I bet some people haven’t even turned up to be scanned either .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always too much I am trying to accomplish, Caryn! But it keeps me out of mischief!
> It was so definite that I could feel him on the bed beside me- where he loved to be, but seldom was allowed because he was big, and felt he should be in the middle! I put my hand out and it was definitely his coat that I was touching. I find it very logical that he would want to say good bye- I had him from 5 weeks old, and we did almost everything together, especially before I had the fence. He was a pup in the winter of 2002, so this would likely be his lifespan. He was happy with his new family because they could walk him, and treat him for his arthritis. He came once to see me with the new owners, when I had Fale visiting briefly one time, but he really did not know what we were asking of him, and was very glad to be allowed back into the car. But it was good that Fale could see he was still alive, as it was he who had gifted him to me.


Those visits are so special. My sister visited once in my dreams, as did a couple of my cats. It was a comfort.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Norma, I thought this only affected ops previously planned .The Number of scanners is below that which is needed for a quick appointment .I bet some people haven't even turned up to be scanned either .


I thought it all went hand in hand. You are quite right I bet people don't turn up. I do have to confirm I will go.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Totally out of the blue I received a catalog in the mail today from Oriental Trading/Simply Crafts. They have tons of beads! Oh my goodness. Has anyone heard of them? Their web site is orientaltrading.com. Would like to know if anyone has used them and what they think about their products.


It took a while, but my memory was finally jogged--I vaguely remember seeing that catalog, although it was many years back. Never ordered from it, so can't speak to their reliability or products.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


That is a lovely wood turning. Your GS is quite talented.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Those visits are so special. My sister visited once in my dreams, as did a couple of my cats. It was a comfort.


 I usually watch the birds we feed through my patio doors. I never open the blinds in my family room. Four months after my Mom died, on my birthday, I opened the blinds in my family room. There sitting in my Japanese Maple was a single White Dove looking in through the window at me. The bird did not leave for some time, then flew away. We have never had a White Dove in our garden. And not since.

My Mom's name was Colombe. Translated from her native French it means Dove. I chose to believe she visited once more to tell me Happy Birthday and that she was OK.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the little tree, Ann.
> My wise old boy- Rufus in 2011- Ringo is a pup of 7 months old, and has not learned yet that cameras are for looking at!


That's a beautiful picture to treasure.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Well Blast!!! As I looked at Del's picture of her Shawl-in-Progress, I realized that I didn't pick up on the garter ridges in the body of the shawl. Last night when I finished up the first section (thru the needle change to size 8), the ridge rows appeared when I did the large cast on increases. So the shawl looks a bit funky, but in my opinion, too bad. I'm not going to redo it. When looking at the photos in the pattern, I couldn't see the ridges because of the color variations and just didn't notice it in the written directions. Oh well. Now waiting for arrival of larger beads and then I can go on. This, my friends, is exactly why I don't usually work on more than one project at a time. I so admire those of you who seem to successfully work on several at a time. Inevitably, I manage to miss a critical step, in one or more of the projects and ultimately, it takes me longer and the results are simply not as good. Fortunately, leaving out the ridge rows up to the large cast on increases will simply become a "design" feature in my shawl. At this point, I'm having some trouble envisioning much of an increase in size when blocking. Time will answer that one.


I like it better without the garter ridges in the body!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


Oooooh, love that combination.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I have an appointment for an MRI scan on the 5th of February. I think the long wait is because of routine things being cancelled during January.


Glad to hear that a definite date has finally been set! It's been such a long time for you--echoes of Julie waiting to get her hips done.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Totally out of the blue I received a catalog in the mail today from Oriental Trading/Simply Crafts. They have tons of beads! Oh my goodness. Has anyone heard of them? Their web site is orientaltrading.com. Would like to know if anyone has used them and what they think about their products.


I used to get their print catalogs, almost 10 years ago now. I loved the ideas and selections, but most of what they had was to be purchased in lots too large for me. Never did order from them for that reason, so I can't say one way or another about their service or quality of product. I've been wanting to get back to some bead projects, I should look them up online. If you order from them, I hope everything goes smoothly and you are not disappointed.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


Gorgeous, but definitely out of my league!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Glad to hear that a definite date has finally been set! It's been such a long time for you--echoes of Julie waiting to get her hips done.


Definately echoes of Julie's wait!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am thinking seriously about sending the Moon cross stitch to Bev (North Indiana) as she has a DSLR camera... I need ink cartridges for the HP printer with the flat bed scanner.

I had a bit of entertainment when my left leg tried to go traveling without permission. I blame the snow off of the roof of the garden homes, not the lack of clearing up of snow, etc. Didn't go down completely, but my left knee is touchy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have an appointment for an MRI scan on the 5th of February. I think the long wait is because of routine things being cancelled during January.


At least you have a date - something to focus on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Both of them are quite handsome. And Rufus does indeed look wise. What wonderful companions.


They were very naughty with each other for about 5 months- I was almost at my wits end how to stop the fighting- but we brought in a very strict regime when feeding them, and Ringo just had to learn that he came AFTER Rufus, AND me too- I had to make sure I gave myself top dog position. They continued play fighting always, but had a wow of a time one day- I had a mouse invasion because of a hole in a cupboard down to the foundations- I was out and between them they killed one of the mice! I do love the companionship you can have with a dog- although I have had some wonderful cats over the years too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,simplistic sculptures which depict the subject well .
> Julie ,silly Ringo looking elsewhere but Rufus had his eye on the main chance !


He was rather a goofy puppy, Ann! But I very much enjoy his mature self. I may have been bribing Rufus with a treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


That will be lovely, Ann! A bit late to try the yo, this time round- a drawback of jumping in early! But many thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad to hear of all of your improvement with your hips, Julie.


It is great, thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very cute and a wise old soul :sm24:


That he was! One of the cleanest pups I have ever had- was fully house trained at close to three months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have an appointment for an MRI scan on the 5th of February. I think the long wait is because of routine things being cancelled during January.


At least you do have an appointment at last! Even though you must wait another month- where will they do it?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Progress report on Dragonfly Wings. I have completed up to row 50 (page 3).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Those visits are so special. My sister visited once in my dreams, as did a couple of my cats. It was a comfort.


It really is comforting! I used to dream a lot about my grandfather Jones- I was convinced he was my guardian angel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I usually watch the birds we feed through my patio doors. I never open the blinds in my family room. Four months after my Mom died, on my birthday, I opened the blinds in my family room. There sitting in my Japanese Maple was a single White Dove looking in through the window at me. The bird did not leave for some time, then flew away. We have never had a White Dove in our garden. And not since.
> 
> My Mom's name was Colombe. Translated from her native French it means Dove. I chose to believe she visited once more to tell me Happy Birthday and that she was OK.


That is such a lovely thing to have happen- there is so much that we don't fully comprehend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That's a beautiful picture to treasure.


I should print out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Glad to hear that a definite date has finally been set! It's been such a long time for you--echoes of Julie waiting to get her hips done.


Let's hope the outcome for Norma, is as good as it has been for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report on Dragonfly Wings. I have completed up to row 50 (page 3).


Looking good, Melanie- what is the weight of yarn you are using? Mine is a three ply which would explain the small size.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least you do have an appointment at last! Even though you must wait another month- where will they do it?


Apparently they have a new scanner at Bangor. That is where I am going. It is much bigger than the old one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather the turtles and was it Salamanders(?) are in shock with the cold. So no ice?


No ice here. But there are 2 dead, or frozen frogs on the patio.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


That is a beauty. Another one added to my Ravelry library.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I've gotten through Row 50--and this is what it looks like. Guess I should have expected the striping to look as it does, but it looks like a sock trying to masquerade as a shawl! Can't say I'm enthralled with that look, but will proceed, just to get the experience (and probably frog it afterwards), :sm13:


I actually like it with the stripes Dell. They are very pretty colors.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


That is such a nice gift, Ann. He did a super job.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good :sm24:


Thanks Norma. I'm on row 32 now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well Blast!!! As I looked at Del's picture of her Shawl-in-Progress, I realized that I didn't pick up on the garter ridges in the body of the shawl. Last night when I finished up the first section (thru the needle change to size 8), the ridge rows appeared when I did the large cast on increases. So the shawl looks a bit funky, but in my opinion, too bad. I'm not going to redo it. When looking at the photos in the pattern, I couldn't see the ridges because of the color variations and just didn't notice it in the written directions. Oh well. Now waiting for arrival of larger beads and then I can go on. This, my friends, is exactly why I don't usually work on more than one project at a time. I so admire those of you who seem to successfully work on several at a time. Inevitably, I manage to miss a critical step, in one or more of the projects and ultimately, it takes me longer and the results are simply not as good. Fortunately, leaving out the ridge rows up to the large cast on increases will simply become a "design" feature in my shawl. At this point, I'm having some trouble envisioning much of an increase in size when blocking. Time will answer that one.


I think your design element looks fine. Your yarn is such a lovely color too. I almost missed that switch too and in fact had to frog one row when I noticed it. But if I had missed them all, there is no way I would have gone all the way back! As far as the size, it does seem like it will be on the smaller size. I happen to like to use shawls as warmth around my neck, so it will be ok for me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just love the little tree, Ann.
> My wise old boy- Rufus in 2011- Ringo is a pup of 7 months old, and has not learned yet that cameras are for looking at!


Aww, sweet picture of the boys.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have an appointment for an MRI scan on the 5th of February. I think the long wait is because of routine things being cancelled during January.


That is great that it is at least definitely scheduled, even though it is quite a long wait!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


Interesting idea, if I remember! Pretty contrasting beads color!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I usually watch the birds we feed through my patio doors. I never open the blinds in my family room. Four months after my Mom died, on my birthday, I opened the blinds in my family room. There sitting in my Japanese Maple was a single White Dove looking in through the window at me. The bird did not leave for some time, then flew away. We have never had a White Dove in our garden. And not since.
> 
> My Mom's name was Colombe. Translated from her native French it means Dove. I chose to believe she visited once more to tell me Happy Birthday and that she was OK.


Wow, that is special and gave me goose bumps.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am thinking seriously about sending the Moon cross stitch to Bev (North Indiana) as she has a DSLR camera... I need ink cartridges for the HP printer with the flat bed scanner.
> 
> I had a bit of entertainment when my left leg tried to go traveling without permission. I blame the snow off of the roof of the garden homes, not the lack of clearing up of snow, etc. Didn't go down completely, but my left knee is touchy.


Hope you didn't get too hurt Karen and that your knee will heel quickly!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report on Dragonfly Wings. I have completed up to row 50 (page 3).


Looks great Melanie!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well Blast Again!!! Is this project jinxed for me, or what????? So yesterday I didn't make it to the mailbox to check my mail. Finished up the un-ridged Dragonfly last night thinking I was ready for the beads. Today, after discovering my major boo-boo, I went down to the mailbox to get yesterday's mail and surprise, surprise, the beads were there. So I couldn't possibly resist sitting down and starting row 67. Would you believe that somehow I got the wrong size bead!!!! I had on hand a kilo, yes two huge bags of size 8 beads (those are the hematite ones I used in my original swatch), and received another small tube of size 8s -- it was supposed to have been SIZE 6!!! Grrrr. Well, I'm not spending any more money on this experiment; so I decided I'd use the other beads (size 6s) that I used in the original swatch -- and the good news is that I now have finished row 67 and 68. Now that I'm working from a graph, I'm hoping that things will go along a bit easier for me, pleeze, oh pleeze, oh pleeze. Next challenge coming up -- splicing yarn to join second ball will probably happen in row 70 or 71. 

Ann, I'm noticing that there is a fair amount of gap around the beads because the beads are sitting on top of decreases, so they are elevated somewhat. Was this your experience too? Don't think there is much that can be done about it one way or the other and since the lace will be blocked open a little bit, it might not make any difference at all, but it is certainly noticeable right now.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had a bit of entertainment when my left leg tried to go traveling without permission. I blame the snow off of the roof of the garden homes, not the lack of clearing up of snow, etc. Didn't go down completely, but my left knee is touchy.


I've had a few unexpected "trips" to our mail box, which is a good walk downhill from the house. 
Notes to self- 
1. NEVER go walking across a yard covered with Pin Oak leaves, when wet or icy they are more slippery than a summertime slip and slide mat, and no where near as much fun.
2. When snow or ice is out there, ALWAYS wear daughter's discarded baseball cleats. May look funky, but better than a bruised bum-bum!
3. If the snow is deep, keep the "farm and stable" boots by the front door. The opposite of dressy, but the soles are like snow tire treads (but no studs).
4. Before hiking to the mail box, take the time to put ALL the cold weather gear on when temps are as cold as they've been the past 1 1/2 weeks. It's amazing how fast my nose and fingers go numb. At least my cold weather cover-ups are colorful, so the neighbors are not frightened by a strange looking creature going down and up the driveway. I'm too short to be taken for Sasquatch, but it's a pitiful site to see me bundled up to almost not being able to move.

In my neck of the woods, we don't usually have such a long stretch of at-or-below freezing daytime temps. Ready to see them go away!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've had a few unexpected "trips" to our mail box, which is a good walk downhill from the house.
> Notes to self-
> 1. NEVER go walking across a yard covered with Pin Oak leaves, when wet or icy they are more slippery than a summertime slip and slide mat, and no where near as much fun.
> 2. When snow or ice is out there, ALWAYS wear daughter's discarded baseball cleats. May look funky, but better than a bruised bum-bum!
> ...


Wish we could still get studded snow tires. They were banned because of (supposed) damage to the roadways while I was still living in Montana.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Wish we could still get studded snow tires. They were banned because of (supposed) damage to the roadways while I was still living in Montana.


By now, I suppose studded snow tires are probably banned everywhere, for the reason you've mentioned. When my parents lived in Klamath Falls, Oregon, those studded snow tires were a necessity. They have a lot of geothermal heat in that area, so the roads were almost always icy from as early as October to as late as May. Roads there were not for the faint of heart!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, if we succeed with this one any one willing to try:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516969-1.html#11834732
> 
> OMGGGGGGG


I saw that earlier also! That would be some lovely knitting! Plus the price is right. :sm17:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had that sort of connection with quite a number of my animals- cats, dogs, and special Guinea Pigs have featured at times.
> The hidden projects stem from the very hot summer that I had to move- it was hard boxing up 13 years worth of living, especially as it was forced on me. But I am glad not to be there now- there are hills here, where as my old place was on the flat.
> There is a lot of good sense in the Gansey construction- I am particularly taken with the shoulder strap- I really enjoy the challenge of working it.
> I do have days still where I need to rest my hands- but they are very much better than back in July. The MRI and Nerve Conductivity tests turned out inconclusive- if they had been done when I was first aware of it - it might have given a different picture.
> ...


Julie, glad to hear the pain is getting better. I know what you mean. I still have days where my right knee says no, absolutely not! So I will wrap it up and baby it for a day or so.

That would be an interesting x-ray! Hope you don't have to go through too many metal detectors however.

Yes, I am very fortunate to live somewhere I can get out in the woods to walk and explore. Still finding new trails here. Will probably take me a least a year to find them all on the first ridge. And then off to the next one!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Nancy lea you acquired some lovely yarn and oddments .Happy Birthday for Monday.oh my ! That shawl is enormous .I would avoid a chart which had problems .
> Enjoy your short break Bev .The weather you expect is quit different from ours at the moment.
> Julie ,lovely to see Rufus again .
> Caryn ,hope time with your mum is passing quietly .Sure she will be happy to have you there .
> ...


Thanks and that is a nice tree!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Well, I'm sitting in our family room crocheting. It's -39C with the windchill here. And enough snow. We get really frigid temperatures for about a week, or days at a time. But this has been prolonged...I think I will sit and get cracking with the shawl.


Makes me shudder to even think that temperature! Reminds me of being stationed in Germany and being in the Alps in the wintertime. Especially on the glaciers. That was cold.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> A tip for some who are yet to start on Dragonfly Wings .I sometimes find the edge is a bit tight when stretching during the blocking process and saw this tip while knitting one of Boosâ designs .On every right side row do a yarn over before knitting the end stitch .Just remember to drop this on the following row or the stitch count will be up the wall!
> I shall start mine tomorrow but have now picked out some yarn and contrasting beads .


Pretty white with blue! There is almost a halo around the beads on my computer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Del, but I know what you mean about the strips. I want look through my yarn for a certain 3 skeins. Does anyone have any idea of how much yarn I will need to do this in worsted. I know it will take more, but have no idea of how much more.
> 
> p 9


I don't know, but after seeing what the size is of mine so far, I can see worsted weight would make it a better size possibly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am thinking seriously about sending the Moon cross stitch to Bev (North Indiana) as she has a DSLR camera... I need ink cartridges for the HP printer with the flat bed scanner.
> 
> I had a bit of entertainment when my left leg tried to go traveling without permission. I blame the snow off of the roof of the garden homes, not the lack of clearing up of snow, etc. Didn't go down completely, but my left knee is touchy.


Ouch! Hope the "touchy" is gone quickly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> At least you have a date - something to focus on.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> By now, I suppose studded snow tires are probably banned everywhere, for the reason you've mentioned. When my parents lived in Klamath Falls, Oregon, those studded snow tires were a necessity. They have a lot of geothermal heat in that area, so the roads were almost always icy from as early as October to as late as May. Roads there were not for the faint of heart!


Hum, we still have studded tires here as far as I know. At least I still hear them on the roads at times.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I absolutely give up on trying to get a good picture of this tonight!

I finished through row 66 and am ready to start on the lace/bead part. Tomorrow. 

The increases along the edges were different but interesting.

Here is my horrible picture, try not to cringe too much please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Apparently they have a new scanner at Bangor. That is where I am going. It is much bigger than the old one.


So that should be a better experience, glad it is not too very far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> No ice here. But there are 2 dead, or frozen frogs on the patio.


 :sm24: But not good for the frogs!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: But not good for the frogs!


I wonder if the frogs would come back all right when thawed. Sort of like salamanders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Aww, sweet picture of the boys.


Thank you- I love it- it is obvious I enjoy taking shots of the dogs, when looking through my photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, glad to hear the pain is getting better. I know what you mean. I still have days where my right knee says no, absolutely not! So I will wrap it up and baby it for a day or so.
> 
> That would be an interesting x-ray! Hope you don't have to go through too many metal detectors however.
> 
> Yes, I am very fortunate to live somewhere I can get out in the woods to walk and explore. Still finding new trails here. Will probably take me a least a year to find them all on the first ridge. And then off to the next one!


Thank you, JanetLee! Have not been through a metal detector yet- but may have to if I can save enough to get down to see the GK's sometime in the not too distant future.

The exploring sounds great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I absolutely give up on trying to get a good picture of this tonight!
> 
> I finished through row 66 and am ready to start on the lace/bead part. Tomorrow.
> 
> ...


This is to have the red beads? It will be stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I wonder if the frogs would come back all right when thawed. Sort of like salamanders.


I wonder?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> By now, I suppose studded snow tires are probably banned everywhere, for the reason you've mentioned. When my parents lived in Klamath Falls, Oregon, those studded snow tires were a necessity. They have a lot of geothermal heat in that area, so the roads were almost always icy from as early as October to as late as May. Roads there were not for the faint of heart!


Joyce -- Oregon still allows studded tires from Nov 1 - March 31st. And yes, they help. Particularly because Oregon doesn't use any salt products on the road although the last several years have seen some experimentation with de-icers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is to have the red beads? It will be stunning!


Yes, this will have the red beads. I didn't want to get started on this tonight. After three hours on it earlier today, wanted to work on something else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! Have not been through a metal detector yet- but may have to if I can save enough to get down to see the GK's sometime in the not too distant future.
> 
> The exploring sounds great!


Be sure to get a statement from you doctor first. Might save you some distress.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Oregon still allows studded tires from Nov 1 - March 31st. And yes, they help. Particularly because Oregon doesn't use any salt products on the road although the last several years have seen some experimentation with de-icers.


Do you all use what we here call "pickle juice"? It has vinegar in it and helps to keep the roads from icing over from frost.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Do you all use what we here call "pickle juice"? It has vinegar in it and helps to keep the roads from icing over from frost.


Minnesota uses salt. In winter cars are always two-toned, with a white bottom!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen (kaixixang) - ouch!

Julie (lurker2) - worsted weight, maybe 8 ply?? It is about 8 inches deep through row 50.

Joyce - you make me chuckle with your mailbox adventure. :-D

DeEtta (belle1) - Definitely the drama scarf for sure. Hope the lace section goes smoothly.

JanetLee (run4fitness) - not a horrible picture at all. Your scarf is coming along nicely.


Off to bed for me. Keep warm my knitting friends.

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Do you all use what we here call "pickle juice"? It has vinegar in it and helps to keep the roads from icing over from frost.


Don't really know. Must say, it has only been last winter and a little bit this winter that anything other than sand has been used on my roads. Not sure what they do on the heavily travelled passes in the Cascades.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> That is great that it is at least definitely scheduled, even though it is quite a long wait!


Thank you. I am just so glad it is all moving along now. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I absolutely give up on trying to get a good picture of this tonight!
> 
> I finished through row 66 and am ready to start on the lace/bead part. Tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Great knitting, though :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

While asleep this thread has been growing .
De Etta , I can’t say I noticed holes .Blocking will make a difference to the overall appearance.
Karen,I hope your knee heals quickly .
Vicki ,some experience with the dove .
Norma ,your trip to Bangor will come round soon .Immediately thought of the song ,” Didn’t we have a lovely time “ 
I went for a scan ,in the machine I went only to panic so they had to stop it .I went back a few days later and had it done under sedation . I am quite nervous after being trapped in a lift many years ago.Logic doesn’t come into it .
Thank you for the comments on my little tree .Due to Nathanael being autistic my son backs any project he is keen on .Woodworking is one and so he bought a lathe and tools .A neighbour of mine has a timber yard and we have acquired a few pieces of hardwood for him to work on .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report on Dragonfly Wings. I have completed up to row 50 (page 3).


You are progressing nicely, Melanie. I may be able to start this afternoon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I've had a few unexpected "trips" to our mail box, which is a good walk downhill from the house.
> Notes to self-
> 1. NEVER go walking across a yard covered with Pin Oak leaves, when wet or icy they are more slippery than a summertime slip and slide mat, and no where near as much fun.
> 2. When snow or ice is out there, ALWAYS wear daughter's discarded baseball cleats. May look funky, but better than a bruised bum-bum!
> ...


You made me smile but I'm so glad our post is brought right to the door. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, this will have the red beads. I didn't want to get started on this tonight. After three hours on it earlier today, wanted to work on something else.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Be sure to get a statement from you doctor first. Might save you some distress.


Good point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - ouch!
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - worsted weight, maybe 8 ply?? It is about 8 inches deep through row 50.
> 
> ...


Whereas I am using 3 ply, on the 4.5mm needles, and it is just 7 inches deep, at row 59.
No problem keeping warm around here!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well Blast Again!!! Is this project jinxed for me, or what????? So yesterday I didn't make it to the mailbox to check my mail. Finished up the un-ridged Dragonfly last night thinking I was ready for the beads. Today, after discovering my major boo-boo, I went down to the mailbox to get yesterday's mail and surprise, surprise, the beads were there. So I couldn't possibly resist sitting down and starting row 67. Would you believe that somehow I got the wrong size bead!!!! I had on hand a kilo, yes two huge bags of size 8 beads (those are the hematite ones I used in my original swatch), and received another small tube of size 8s -- it was supposed to have been SIZE 6!!! Grrrr. Well, I'm not spending any more money on this experiment; so I decided I'd use the other beads (size 6s) that I used in the original swatch -- and the good news is that I now have finished row 67 and 68. Now that I'm working from a graph, I'm hoping that things will go along a bit easier for me, pleeze, oh pleeze, oh pleeze. Next challenge coming up -- splicing yarn to join second ball will probably happen in row 70 or 71.
> 
> Ann, I'm noticing that there is a fair amount of gap around the beads because the beads are sitting on top of decreases, so they are elevated somewhat. Was this your experience too? Don't think there is much that can be done about it one way or the other and since the lace will be blocked open a little bit, it might not make any difference at all, but it is certainly noticeable right now.


Re. beads. I can't remember what weight yarn you are using DeEtta but when using very fine yarns I have found the beads a little loose, particularly when using a larger bead, size 6 on lace weight for example but they have always looked fine when the shawl has been blocked. On Booknits shawls the beads often look as if they are floating.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I got started yesterday but didn't like the needle size I was using so back it went it and started again on 8 's much happier with it..only done about 15 rows but think I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Blocking is magical and will sort out any gaps you have around the beads.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Dragonfly Wings was designed to be very wide and very shallow - more of a scarf or shawlette than an actual shawl.

It will increase in size when you block but the increase will depend on the yarn you have used. Yarns with a silk content will hold a block better than a 100% wool yarn or an acrylic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> While asleep this thread has been growing .
> De Etta , I can't say I noticed holes .Blocking will make a difference to the overall appearance.
> Karen,I hope your knee heals quickly .
> Vicki ,some experience with the dove .
> ...


Thank you. I am told by a veteran of the old machine that this one is a piece of cake. But your song is very appropriate 
:sm23: :sm24:


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

There are some lovely shawls emerging here! Dragonfly Wings was my first pattern, I like to think that my patterns have evolved and improved since then but this is the widest and shallowest of all of my shawls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

booknits said:


> There are some lovely shawls emerging here! Dragonfly Wings was my first pattern, I like to think that my patterns have evolved and improved since then but this is the widest and shallowest of all of my shawls.


How nice of you to visit and comment. Your designs are always beautiful in m.y opinion


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is mine up to row 52. The photo is full of shadows as it is cold but sunny today :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

booknits said:


> Dragonfly Wings was designed to be very wide and very shallow - more of a scarf or shawlette than an actual shawl.
> 
> It will increase in size when you block but the increase will depend on the yarn you have used. Yarns with a silk content will hold a block better than a 100% wool yarn or an acrylic.


I am enjoying this. It is good of you to pop in. I have made many of your designs :sm24:


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

You are very kind. x


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

It is difficult to pair knitters here with their Ravelry names but I do hope you have or will show them off in the Boo Group on Ravelry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

booknits said:


> There are some lovely shawls emerging here! Dragonfly Wings was my first pattern, I like to think that my patterns have evolved and improved since then but this is the widest and shallowest of all of my shawls.


Thanks for stopping by our little KAL. You do have some beautiful patterns. I may have one or two in my Ravelry library just waiting to be cast on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Re. beads. I can't remember what weight yarn you are using DeEtta but when using very fine yarns I have found the beads a little loose, particularly when using a larger bead, size 6 on lace weight for example but they have always looked fine when the shawl has been blocked. On Booknits shawls the beads often look as if they are floating.


Thanks Linda -- am using fingerweight with size 6. Beads are snug on yarn and I noticed that I need to be careful to pull up on yarn after loading bead to remove excess -- the yarn doesn't easily flow through the bead when it is doubled. Have done several rows now and it seems to be pretty consistent so in the end everything should look okay.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is mine up to row 52. The photo is full of shadows as it is cold but sunny today :sm24:


Like that color!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- Oregon still allows studded tires from Nov 1 - March 31st. And yes, they help. Particularly because Oregon doesn't use any salt products on the road although the last several years have seen some experimentation with de-icers.


I wondered about that. We used to drive up from Reno when we could get away from our business, during the winter months. I can't imagine slipping and sliding around on all that ice with regular snow tires. Studded snow tires are illegal here in N.C., the only ones that would use them would be in the mountains. Most of the rest of us don't get enough snow and ice to bother with them. In the 28 years we've lived here, I can only remember 1 year when we had snow move through every couple of weeks and the temps stayed low enough that it didn't melt. Most people here try to hunker down at home until the roads are clear or melted off. Sure glad I don't have to mess with tire chains any longer!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Do you all use what we here call "pickle juice"? It has vinegar in it and helps to keep the roads from icing over from frost.


As far as I know, the 2 things used on the roads here are a liquid salt spray and a salt/sand mixture. Guess I'd smell the vinegar if they used it here! Interesting.....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Minnesota uses salt. In winter cars are always two-toned, with a white bottom!


Around here, you can tell how far into the mountains a car has been by how high the white salt comes up the sides, and occasionally the top, of a car!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - you make me chuckle with your mailbox adventure. :-D


Believe me, I wasn't laughing at the time. I went out and got myself a small, light weight leaf blower so I could clear the front sidewalk and driveway. I'm 64 years old now, and even though my health is good, I don't want to fall down and break anything. I've had friends who've had falls and had a terrible time recovering from them. No thanks! But it is kind of humorous to think of what happens when you don't take the time to prepare for that walk outside! I don't know the exact distance from the house to the mailbox on the street, but it's long enough to be dangerous in winter weather. The trees we have in front are beautiful, but the leaves are deadly. Pin oak leaves are long and slender and NEVER break down and disintegrate into the soil. They can build up and be a hazard if you step on them the wrong way, shifting the layers and sending you flying. They also choke out the grass underneath, like pine needles do. If I ever have a choice, I will never choose this type of tree. I'm told that the former owners probably got them because they were very low cost at the time they were planted. Ugh. I have also used plain old table salt to sprinkle on the porch steps and front sidewalk to keep ice from forming and to help it melt faster. I haven't used any of the de-icers because they may contain chemicals that would harm the grass and flowers. To say nothing of the animals.....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Linda -- am using fingerweight with size 6. Beads are snug on yarn and I noticed that I need to be careful to pull up on yarn after loading bead to remove excess -- the yarn doesn't easily flow through the bead when it is doubled. Have done several rows now and it seems to be pretty consistent so in the end everything should look okay.


I'm glad you have sorted it, DeEtta.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Like that color!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nanamags said:


> I got started yesterday but didn't like the needle size I was using so back it went it and started again on 8 's much happier with it..only done about 15 rows but think I'm going to enjoy it.


That is great nanamags! I am wondering what yarn you chose? as you and I would have a similar selection of yarns, although I am not sure where you are in NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

booknits said:


> Dragonfly Wings was designed to be very wide and very shallow - more of a scarf or shawlette than an actual shawl.
> 
> It will increase in size when you block but the increase will depend on the yarn you have used. Yarns with a silk content will hold a block better than a 100% wool yarn or an acrylic.


That is good to know! Because it looks like my second one which I started a few days ago will definitely be a shawlette- It turns out I knitted Dragonfly Wings in some Alpaca a couple of years ago, but had forgotten. By the way, a very warm welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is mine up to row 52. The photo is full of shadows as it is cold but sunny today :sm24:


It is a lovely blue, Norma!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh that is too bad about the mistaken beads DeEtta. Now you have plenty for another beaded project as well

Joyce, I know the cold weather is no fun, but your advice is good and also gave me a good morning chuckle. 

Your progress picture looks fine JanetLee and so does your shawl! 
As for the frogs, I don’t think they will be coming back to life. It got up to 50F yesterday and they are still dead. 

BooKnits, thank you for stopping in and for your comments. Your pattern is lovely and so much fun to work. I am enjoying it. I have seen your other patterns as well and one is more beautiful than the next!

Norma, that is so pretty in that lovely blue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely blue, Norma!


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn :sm24:


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you so much.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

You are very kind, thank you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> While asleep this thread has been growing .
> De Etta , I can't say I noticed holes .Blocking will make a difference to the overall appearance.
> Karen,I hope your knee heals quickly .
> Vicki ,some experience with the dove .
> ...


Ann your GS's Christmas tree is truly beautiful. It really works to bring out the character of the wood.
I worked as a nurse in a pediatric hospital in the MRI/X-Ray Department. As we had 2 MRI scanners we also did adult patients. We had numerous adults do the prep, have an IV inserted as needed only to enter the scanner room or even into the scanner only to say they couldn't do it. Our staff used to tell them that some people don't realise they were claustrophobic until they knew they were claustrophobic... Some were able to go ahead and complete the scan with a towel or facecloth over their eyes and music or a movie playing on our special eye glasses, others were able to complete it with someone staying with them, holding their hand or foot depending on the area being scanned. But others did require sedation...


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

On the knitting front, I started the shawl with fingering/sock yarn by Ancient Arts. It's merino with silk, guage 28-36 stitches on 2.25 mm - 2.75 mm needles. I found it too fine and frogged. I'm wondering about using thicker yarn. Suggestions?


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

The thickness of the yarn is fine for Dragonfly Wings but your needles are too small. I would go for a 3.75mm or 4mm needle on that yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps someone can answer here about the mm size of 6- and 8-0 beads. I have a Rio Grande catalog with glass and gemstone beads available... I don't want to order the wrong size. 2-3 mm is fine for tatting... but, if I need larger for knitting??!

I'm going to be 49 this February and don't need to get on the disabled list as I am the only licensed driver. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Believe me, I wasn't laughing at the time. I went out and got myself a small, light weight leaf blower so I could clear the front sidewalk and driveway. I'm 64 years old now, and even though my health is good, I don't want to fall down and break anything. I've had friends who've had falls and had a terrible time recovering from them. No thanks! But it is kind of humorous to think of what happens when you don't take the time to prepare for that walk outside! I don't know the exact distance from the house to the mailbox on the street, but it's long enough to be dangerous in winter weather. The trees we have in front are beautiful, but the leaves are deadly. Pin oak leaves are long and slender and NEVER break down and disintegrate into the soil. They can build up and be a hazard if you step on them the wrong way, shifting the layers and sending you flying. They also choke out the grass underneath, like pine needles do. If I ever have a choice, I will never choose this type of tree. I'm told that the former owners probably got them because they were very low cost at the time they were planted. Ugh. I have also used plain old table salt to sprinkle on the porch steps and front sidewalk to keep ice from forming and to help it melt faster. I haven't used any of the de-icers because they may contain chemicals that would harm the grass and flowers. To say nothing of the animals.....


There are some. at least around here, that are labeled as being safe for pets & lawns. Couldn't tell you the brands right now, though.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

booknits said:


> Blocking is magical and will sort out any gaps you have around the beads.


Welcome, and happy to see you here. Thank you for your input.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is mine up to row 52. The photo is full of shadows as it is cold but sunny today :sm24:


Very pretty color; it's coming along great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Very pretty color; it's coming along great.


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

booknits said:


> The thickness of the yarn is fine for Dragonfly Wings but your needles are too small. I would go for a 3.75mm or 4mm needle on that yarn.


Thanks for the quick reply. And welcome! The info I gave was from the yarn label. I must confess I didn't swatch... But I did just go ahead and use the 4.5 mm needles quoted in the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just sent BooKnits a PM, then realised that possibly will be a mystery to her as well so am repeating myself:


Dear (Bev?) Booknits,

Said very gently:
if you hit 'Quote Reply' rather than ' Reply', then we will know whose post you are replying to!!!!!

A mistake or rather complication of the site- many of us have struggled with at first!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great nanamags! I am wondering what yarn you chose? as you and I would have a similar selection of yarns, although I am not sure where you are in NZ.


I bought a cheaply for a start, I got 4 seasons, pony 4 ply 100% acrylic in a darkish cream, dh calls it honey, got it from Spotlight.
It seems to be knitting up well. This is the first shawl I've done and if it comes out well I may do another in a after yagn.

I'm in Nelson.....have a son and family in Somerville, / Botany, Auckland.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you for your help Bev/Booknits .It is kind to come in when you are busy .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Perhaps someone can answer here about the mm size of 6- and 8-0 beads. I have a Rio Grande catalog with glass and gemstone beads available... I don't want to order the wrong size. 2-3 mm is fine for tatting... but, if I need larger for knitting??!
> 
> I'm going to be 49 this February and don't need to get on the disabled list as I am the only licensed driver. :sm23: :sm24:


suggestion, take one of the beads you have on hand and try both the crochet hook and bead stringer methods on the yarn. it will give you a definite answer to the question of fit. I have seen people poking through the wrap with crochet hooks into beads and assume they are 'trying them on for size'; would advocate for delicate handling as too many hole pokes would ruin package for salability. (my favorite, family owned/operated store usually has a handful of various sized beads at the register: used for quick show and tell tutorials. another reason to support local shops!)

so many yarns+ so many hole sizes+ so many shaky, trembling hands = so many versions of the answer,


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you for your help Bev/Booknits .It is kind to come in when you are busy .


ditto. nice to meet you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> suggestion, take one of the beads you have on hand and try both the crochet hook and bead stringer methods on the yarn. it will give you a definite answer to the question of fit. I have seen people poking through the wrap with crochet hooks into beads and assume they are 'trying them on for size'; would advocate for delicate handling as too many hole pokes would ruin package for salability. (my favorite, family owned/operated store usually has a handful of various sized beads at the register: used for quick show and tell tutorials. another reason to support local shops!)
> 
> so many yarns+ so many hole sizes+ so many shaky, trembling hands = so many versions of the answer,


Fitting the beads onto the strand of choice isn't the problem. I have too much choice in size and color and wish to lower what is ordered.

I prefer my loop threader for pre-bead selection work. I can also use stiff thread/floss...but what mm is 6-0 and 8-0? I suppose I could find some manual calipers from Lowe's or Home Depot for assistance.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Believe me, I wasn't laughing at the time. I went out and got myself a small, light weight leaf blower so I could clear the front sidewalk and driveway. I'm 64 years old now, and even though my health is good, I don't want to fall down and break anything. I've had friends who've had falls and had a terrible time recovering from them. No thanks! But it is kind of humorous to think of what happens when you don't take the time to prepare for that walk outside! I don't know the exact distance from the house to the mailbox on the street, but it's long enough to be dangerous in winter weather. The trees we have in front are beautiful, but the leaves are deadly. Pin oak leaves are long and slender and NEVER break down and disintegrate into the soil. They can build up and be a hazard if you step on them the wrong way, shifting the layers and sending you flying. They also choke out the grass underneath, like pine needles do. If I ever have a choice, I will never choose this type of tree. I'm told that the former owners probably got them because they were very low cost at the time they were planted. Ugh. I have also used plain old table salt to sprinkle on the porch steps and front sidewalk to keep ice from forming and to help it melt faster. I haven't used any of the de-icers because they may contain chemicals that would harm the grass and flowers. To say nothing of the animals.....


One winter I lived in Albany NY (long story) but as the brownstone I rented did not have a washer / dryer I had to go to a laundromat. One day I was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of nice clean clothes when I slipped on the ice on the sidewalk. Down I went, landing on my butt / back, but hallelujah! I did not drop or tip the laundry basket, managing to have it land upright on top of me. :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have started and done 26 rows .Please could everyone post a picture of progress on 9th .Not stating a day because of time variations .
Nanamags ,I am sure you are fairly near to Julie .Good luck with your first shawl .There is plenty of help should you need it .Watch the rows where you need a centre increase and those where you knit on the purl side .It is all quite clear in the pattern but just mentioning it in case you are like me and rush into things !
Good luck .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,did you start Timeless ?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> One winter I lived in Albany NY (long story) but as the brownstone I rented did not have a washer / dryer I had to go to a laundromat. One day I was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of nice clean clothes when I slipped on the ice on the sidewalk. Down I went, landing on my butt / back, but hallelujah! I did not drop or tip the laundry basket, managing to have it land upright on top of me. :sm02:


 :sm23: It had a nice cushion. I can laugh a bit as long as no stairs were involved. No hurting ourselves on stairs! OK?!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - missed your lovely blue the first time around, pretty.

Karen - (intentionally vague) 6/0 beads are *usually* somewhat near to 6 to an inch and 8/0 beads 8 to an inch (strung). But that can vary widely from manufacturer to manufacturer. I would use 8/0 for lace and 6/0 for fingering. Although I have been known to use the 8/0 on fingering too. Be aware of the hole size, some beads are meant for jewelry stringing thus have tiny holes. Seed beads generally have yarn sized holes. 


I am up to row 62. Getting close to the fun part.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Norma - missed your lovely blue the first time around, pretty.
> 
> Karen - (intentionally vague) 6/0 beads are *usually* somewhat near to 6 to an inch and 8/0 beads 8 to an inch (strung). But that can vary widely from manufacturer to manufacturer. I would use 8/0 for lace and 6/0 for fingering. Although I have been known to use the 8/0 on fingering too. Be aware of the hole size, some beads are meant for jewelry stringing thus have tiny holes. Seed beads generally have yarn sized holes.
> 
> I am up to row 62. Getting close to the fun part.


I'm well aware of the 6-8 beads per inch...I had this research project while chatting with jscaplen on KP. I want to find out what "range" of either bead size is meant. Wouldn't everyone like to get a chart on the brands available? I can send one to jscaplen via email or PM when I have perfected the chart.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> One winter I lived in Albany NY (long story) but as the brownstone I rented did not have a washer / dryer I had to go to a laundromat. One day I was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of nice clean clothes when I slipped on the ice on the sidewalk. Down I went, landing on my butt / back, but hallelujah! I did not drop or tip the laundry basket, managing to have it land upright on top of me. :sm02:


What a save :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you like the colour, Melanie. It is a bit of Posh :sm17:


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just sent BooKnits a PM, then realised that possibly will be a mystery to her as well so am repeating myself:
> 
> Dear (Bev?) Booknits,
> 
> ...


Thank you so much - this is all totally new to me!


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you for your help Bev/Booknits .It is kind to come in when you are busy .


You are very welcome


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> Fitting the beads onto the strand of choice isn't the problem. I have too much choice in size and color and wish to lower what is ordered.
> 
> I prefer my loop threader for pre-bead selection work. I can also use stiff thread/floss...but what mm is 6-0 and 8-0? I suppose I could find some manual calipers from Lowe's or Home Depot for assistance.


okay, i'm confused. if you know that the beads fit your strand, what was the question supposed to ask? I answered intending that you could figure out if you needed larger or smaller beads for the yarn you intend to use.
" I don't want to order the wrong size. 2-3 mm is fine for tatting... but, if I need larger for knitting??!"
my test measure says that my 6/0 is similar to 3 mm. 9 to an inch.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Booknits ,some designers seem to use KP to self promote but not everyone has the luxury of a good following without the need to do that .It is a good tool ,though ,for selling patterns and once someone has discovered something they latch on to , return business is a possibility. It is through this site that I discovered your group when there was a discussion about a piece one of the members had made and I have since indulged myself a few times !


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> okay, i'm confused. if you know that the beads fit your strand, what was the question supposed to ask? I answered intending that you could figure out if you needed larger or smaller beads for the yarn you intend to use.
> " I don't want to order the wrong size. 2-3 mm is fine for tatting... but, if I need larger for knitting??!"
> my test measure says that my 6/0 is similar to 3 mm. 9 to an inch.


I would think that if Karen has a bead which fits her yarn then ordering that size would be the way forward .I think we are on the same wave length regarding this .Sorry Karen for not quite 'getting 'why you need a measurement .


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Nanamags ,I am sure you are fairly near to Julie .Good luck with your first shawl .quote

Thanks for your advise, I see a Julie here from NZ and she in the middle of the North Island, I'm in the top of the South Island.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,did you start Timeless ?


I have completed charts 1 & 2 (tiny little charts) and started 3 so about 19 rows in. It is starting to get interesting now.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Vickie P said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. And welcome! The info I gave was from the yarn label. I must confess I didn't swatch... But I did just go ahead and use the 4.5 mm needles quoted in the pattern.


Shawls are very different than garments when choosing a needle size. For a shawl you will always use a needle size larger than you would for the same yarn for a sweater. This is because you want your fabric to be drapey rather than dense. Imagine cutting a triangle out of a large sweater and letting a small child wear it as a shawl - it would be stiff and difficult to wear.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

booknits said:


> Shawls are very different than garments when choosing a needle size. For a shawl you will always use a needle size larger than you would for the same yarn for a sweater. This is because you want your fabric to be drapey rather than dense. Imagine cutting a triangle out of a large sweater and letting a small child wear it as a shawl - it would be stiff and difficult to wear.


memorable advise, have sweated size needles often. makes sense looser drape bigger needle. thank you.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> On the knitting front, I started the shawl with fingering/sock yarn by Ancient Arts. It's merino with silk, guage 28-36 stitches on 2.25 mm - 2.75 mm needles. I found it too fine and frogged. I'm wondering about using thicker yarn. Suggestions?


The Woolike I originally wanted to use for this pattern just seemed too thin to me, to turn out looking like the photos. The label says I should get 32 stitches in 4 inches on size 2.75mm/2 U.S. Sounds like similar to your yarn. I have 2 balls and decided to use a double strand, probably the recommended needle sizes will work. Do you have enough of your yarn to use a double strand? It's really hard to get all set on a project and then have to figure out a different yarn to use. That can be enough to make a person decide to skip the project all together.

With Christmas break and delayed starting times for school kids, I haven't had time to do much more than essentials. But everything is packed up in my busy bag and I'm hoping to get started tomorrow. I will probably find out soon enough once I've started if the needle sizes need to be adjusted. The label on this yarn says it is in the super fine category, yarn symbol 1. But I think it is as thin as lace weights I've used before. I'll know more once I've started. This will be the first time I've attempted something for myself in a bright color that is in the range of colors I like to wear (fall, autumn colors). I've ended up choosing to go with the yellow beads with gold lining the bead hole. It will be interesting, that's for sure!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> One winter I lived in Albany NY (long story) but as the brownstone I rented did not have a washer / dryer I had to go to a laundromat. One day I was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of nice clean clothes when I slipped on the ice on the sidewalk. Down I went, landing on my butt / back, but hallelujah! I did not drop or tip the laundry basket, managing to have it land upright on top of me. :sm02:


Oh dear! Having the clean clothes land on the ground would have been adding insult to injury. I would have been grumpy about that!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm well aware of the 6-8 beads per inch...I had this research project while chatting with jscaplen on KP. I want to find out what "range" of either bead size is meant. Wouldn't everyone like to get a chart on the brands available? I can send one to jscaplen via email or PM when I have perfected the chart.


You could probably search the web for such a chart. I know I've probably seen something similar published in bead/jewelry magazines, but I would have a long search to find which issue. You may be able to find a site with basic information, like the ones that other KP folks have posted links for basic knitting and crochet info. Good luck on doing all the hard work yourself!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am now on row 51 and have come to the direction CO1 tb - not sure how to do that. Help please.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

booknits said:


> Shawls are very different than garments when choosing a needle size. For a shawl you will always use a needle size larger than you would for the same yarn for a sweater. This is because you want your fabric to be drapey rather than dense. Imagine cutting a triangle out of a large sweater and letting a small child wear it as a shawl - it would be stiff and difficult to wear.


Thank you for your assistance. I was using 4.5 mm needles but I just found the yarn much too fine. I'll try with the 
3.75 mm and see if I like this better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen (kaixixang) - ouch!
> 
> Julie (lurker2) - worsted weight, maybe 8 ply?? It is about 8 inches deep through row 50.
> 
> ...


Thanks, didn't work on it today. Finished another two colors on my cross stitch and have five left to do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great knitting, though :sm24:


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

booknits said:


> Dragonfly Wings was designed to be very wide and very shallow - more of a scarf or shawlette than an actual shawl.
> 
> It will increase in size when you block but the increase will depend on the yarn you have used. Yarns with a silk content will hold a block better than a 100% wool yarn or an acrylic.


I have an aunt who is impatiently waiting for me to finish this one! She wants it and told her daughter to make sure I know so I don't give it to anyone else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

booknits said:


> There are some lovely shawls emerging here! Dragonfly Wings was my first pattern, I like to think that my patterns have evolved and improved since then but this is the widest and shallowest of all of my shawls.


Very nice for a first pattern! Thanks for creating it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

booknits said:


> It is difficult to pair knitters here with their Ravelry names but I do hope you have or will show them off in the Boo Group on Ravelry.


Shall need to look you up! I am PaintsTheWind on Ravelry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> As far as I know, the 2 things used on the roads here are a liquid salt spray and a salt/sand mixture. Guess I'd smell the vinegar if they used it here! Interesting.....


It is considered "green" so understandable why it is used here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just sent BooKnits a PM, then realised that possibly will be a mystery to her as well so am repeating myself:
> 
> Dear (Bev?) Booknits,
> 
> ...


Ah yes, different from Ravelry for sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> suggestion, take one of the beads you have on hand and try both the crochet hook and bead stringer methods on the yarn. it will give you a definite answer to the question of fit. I have seen people poking through the wrap with crochet hooks into beads and assume they are 'trying them on for size'; would advocate for delicate handling as too many hole pokes would ruin package for salability. (my favorite, family owned/operated store usually has a handful of various sized beads at the register: used for quick show and tell tutorials. another reason to support local shops!)
> 
> so many yarns+ so many hole sizes+ so many shaky, trembling hands = so many versions of the answer,


You forgot shaky eye sight! Or having to take the glasses off to see something that small. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm well aware of the 6-8 beads per inch...I had this research project while chatting with jscaplen on KP. I want to find out what "range" of either bead size is meant. Wouldn't everyone like to get a chart on the brands available? I can send one to jscaplen via email or PM when I have perfected the chart.


Great idea for a chart. Being new to beads for knitting, this would be good to know.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

booknits said:


> Shawls are very different than garments when choosing a needle size. For a shawl you will always use a needle size larger than you would for the same yarn for a sweater. This is because you want your fabric to be drapey rather than dense. Imagine cutting a triangle out of a large sweater and letting a small child wear it as a shawl - it would be stiff and difficult to wear.


Very logical, and a good analogy. Thanks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am now on row 51 and have come to the direction CO1 tb - not sure how to do that. Help please.


I do not know if I am correct but I have been increasing by casting on using the knitted cast on method but through the back loop. I do know that that sentence is causing grammarians to shudder. lol


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I do not know if I am correct but I have been increasing by casting on using the knitted cast on method but through the back loop. I do know that that sentence is causing grammarians to shudder. lol


And then do you knit the new stitch through the back loop ?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> And then do you knit the new stitch through the back loop ?


Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.

I am through row 66 and have completed the SS section. Time to change needles. I have used 75 grams of my yarn so far, about 160 yards. The shawl is about 12 inches deep so far.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I'm well aware of the 6-8 beads per inch...I had this research project while chatting with jscaplen on KP. I want to find out what "range" of either bead size is meant. Wouldn't everyone like to get a chart on the brands available? I can send one to jscaplen via email or PM when I have perfected the chart.


Yes, Yes, Yes! A chart would be super helpful!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> One winter I lived in Albany NY (long story) but as the brownstone I rented did not have a washer / dryer I had to go to a laundromat. One day I was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of nice clean clothes when I slipped on the ice on the sidewalk. Down I went, landing on my butt / back, but hallelujah! I did not drop or tip the laundry basket, managing to have it land upright on top of me. :sm02:


Good save! Could have really added insult to injury otherwise.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

booknits said:


> Thank you so much - this is all totally new to me!


You will catch on quickly. You will also notice that we chat a lot about daily life, post photos of things other than lace work, and generally act like a neighborhood knitting/crafts group (which we are!). Feel free to join in on the general chatter anytime.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> 
> 
> > I did a front loop knit cast on and then when I put the new stitch onto the left needle I gave it a half twist to the left as I was placing on the needle. Then I worked subsequently through the front loop. I'll be blocking tomorrow so will find out if that caused the edge to be too firm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I do not know if I am correct but I have been increasing by casting on using the knitted cast on method but through the back loop. I do know that that sentence is causing grammarians to shudder. lol


I'm not doing the same shawl but that is the way I would read that instruction too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> 
> I am through row 66 and have completed the SS section. Time to change needles. I have used 75 grams of my yarn so far, about 160 yards. The shawl is about 12 inches deep so far.


Looking good so far, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> MissMelba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> ...


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

annweb170 said:


> Booknits ,some designers seem to use KP to self promote but not everyone has the luxury of a good following without the need to do that .It is a good tool ,though ,for selling patterns and once someone has discovered something they latch on to , return business is a possibility. It is through this site that I discovered your group when there was a discussion about a piece one of the members had made and I have since indulged myself a few times !


I will definitely have to explore KP more! Thank you.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice for a first pattern! Thanks for creating it.


Thank you. It was never intended to be a pattern, just a wide shawl that took just one skein of Faery Wings. It was only when I put my project up on Ravelry that lots of knitters asked me to write it up. I didn't have any intention of designing, I really just fell into it with this pattern.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

I think that the general rule is that the number allocated to the bead is how many beads per inch. However, beads from different manufacturers do differ in size - Toho are smaller than Miyuki and Matsuno are smaller still. As a general rule I tend to use size 6 of lace weight that is 700m/100g or finer and either size 6 or Miyuki size 5 triangles on any yarn 700m/100g or heavier. Size 3 is excellent for dk or worsted and there is a size 5 that is substantially larger than the size 5 triangle. 

In my opinion the best make for beads is Miyuki - they appear to be a tad more expensive but the beads are good quality and uniform with little or no waste. Knitting time is too precious to be fiddling with inferior beads that work out more expensive in the long run as many of them have holes too small or blocked.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Melanie, Linda and DeEtta. I think I’ve got it now. I will give it a try later on this afternoon. 
Melanie yours is looking super!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> MissMelba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

booknits said:


> I think that the general rule is that the number allocated to the bead is how many beads per inch. However, beads from different manufacturers do differ in size - Toho are smaller than Miyuki and Matsuno are smaller still. As a general rule I tend to use size 6 of lace weight that is 700m/100g or finer and either size 6 or Miyuki size 5 triangles on any yarn 700m/100g or heavier. Size 3 is excellent for dk or worsted and there is a size 5 that is substantially larger than the size 5 triangle.
> 
> In my opinion the best make for beads is Miyuki - they appear to be a tad more expensive but the beads are good quality and uniform with little or no waste. Knitting time is too precious to be fiddling with inferior beads that work out more expensive in the long run as many of them have holes too small or blocked.


I love my Miyuki beads. And the triangles are really neat as they have sides that catch the light. I have a decent stash of non-knitting type beads that have teeny tiny holes but are all faceted. They sparkle with all the facets. I used them on belly dance costumes so sparkle was the point, lol. It was quite a change to use smooth round beads with big holes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I’ve just spent morning coffee catching up. We got home yesterday afternoon, covering about 1100 miles in two days. I managed to knit a fingerless glove with three bobbles enclosed by a nice cable stitch. Now, we will see if I make the other (shades of Julie’s one sock). ????. I almost finished my daughter’s project but had to add the neckband. She hadn’t done a provisional cast on as recommended by the pattern and had to fiddle around to get the stitches correct. I’ll be good and not say anything. ????

Happy belated birthday, Nancylea. 

The tree from your grandson is precious, Ann. So good of your son to be supportive of things your GS wants to do. 

Loved the picture of Rufus and tiny Ringo, Julie. The nocturnal visits are bittersweet, aren’t they?

Some mentioned about no sense of direction. That’s me! When I tell DH I think we turn right, he turns left. Lol

JanetLee, when I was with the school system, many teachers purchased from Oriental Trading because of the bulk pricing. I found the quality not that great. 

Vickie, that is a lovely story of the dove appearing on your birthday. 

Glad you finally have an appointment, Norma. Hopefully, January will pass quickly for you. 

Love the color you are using, Melanie. 

I trust that the knee is all better, Karen. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Will have to go stash diving for Dragonfly Wings, not sure what I’ll find there. I’m way behind and need to start Elizabeth’s Year of Shetland Lace. 

Laundry and Grocery shopping is on my list today, the cupboard is bare with being gone about 19 days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've just spent morning coffee catching up. We got home yesterday afternoon, covering about 1100 miles in two days. I managed to knit a fingerless glove with three bobbles enclosed by a nice cable stitch. Now, we will see if I make the other (shades of Julie's one sock). ????. I almost finished my daughter's project but had to add the neckband. She hadn't done a provisional cast on as recommended by the pattern and had to fiddle around to get the stitches correct. I'll be good and not say anything. ????
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Nancylea.
> 
> ...


Good to know you are safe home, Barbara, as you would be aware driving that far, here- you'd very probably be in the ocean!!!!!!!!!
I was glad the old fellow was so at peace when I encountered him.
Ringo is at my feet as I type!
Grocery shopping online is my next task today! I need the heavy and bulk items, and it is much the easiest to have them delivered.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara,so pleased you have survived the journey but unpacking ,shopping etc .,to me ,is a chore .Hope you find suitable yarn for the different projects .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.

Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy. 

So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased you are home safely, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, your Dragon wings is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your Dragon wings is gorgeous :sm24:


I agree, and I love the blocking mats etc- still an issue that needs solving here- I will have to work out a system that can be dismantled for storage.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,you have done a wonderful job of this and many thanks for the details .I am interested to see the block as I had curled my ends and was wondering if that was correct .Missing those knit rows has not had an impact and doesn’t take away from the final result .I hope you enjoyed the knitting and am sure someone will grasp the chance of becoming the owner .
ETA .I found it interesting that you used the corner for your centre point and wonder if that helps with getting consistency between the points .I shall be giving this a try but am only on row 48 of this second shawl so have a lot to do yet .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,you have done a wonderful job of this and many thanks for the details .I am interested to see the block as I had curled my ends and was wondering if that was correct .Missing those knit rows has not had an impact and doesn't take away from the final result .I hope you enjoyed the knitting and am sure someone will grasp the chance of becoming the owner .
> ETA .I found it interesting that you used the corner for your centre point and wonder if that helps with getting consistency between the points .I shall be giving this a try but am only on row 48 of this second shawl so have a lot to do yet .


Ann-- I typically use the corner of the blocking mats as the "anchor" point and work out from there. If I'm doing what I think of as a "perfect" block, then I actually go to the trouble to measure every point and its depth and as in this shawl I'd be checking its opposite point too. I did this one by "eye" which is not unusual if I have something that just needs to be in the "zone." Thanks for your comments.

I usually do my own designs, but every so often I pick up another pattern and work it. I think this is useful to keep us fresh and open and inflexible in our methods. Besides, it is a great way to learn new techniques. I also enjoy reading other's approaches to pattern writing. There's a lot to be learned by doing that. I like reading knitting patterns the same way that I enjoy reading baking recipes. Thanks for leading us into this exercise. Am a bit embarrassed that I finished it so quickly, but I did start early because of way my other time commitments fell into place.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


Beautiful!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,no need to feel embarrassed .You get through so many projects and we all have to work as we see fit .Better to finish quickly than not to have taken part !


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


It is looking very beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> De Etta ,no need to feel embarrassed .You get through so many projects and we all have to work as we see fit .Better to finish quickly than not to have taken part !


Or like me, to have started with great gusto, but have got snarled up- I am close to having to join in my next ball, and with 3 ply, am stumped at the moment as to what method I had best use!
And now, having undertaken the commission to knit for my friend Iritana's first Great Granddaughter - due in March- i really need to concentrate on that.
But maybe I will get a chance to look for some beads!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> 
> I am through row 66 and have completed the SS section. Time to change needles. I have used 75 grams of my yarn so far, about 160 yards. The shawl is about 12 inches deep so far.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> The Woolike I originally wanted to use for this pattern just seemed too thin to me, to turn out looking like the photos. The label says I should get 32 stitches in 4 inches on size 2.75mm/2 U.S. Sounds like similar to your yarn. I have 2 balls and decided to use a double strand, probably the recommended needle sizes will work. Do you have enough of your yarn to use a double strand? It's really hard to get all set on a project and then have to figure out a different yarn to use. That can be enough to make a person decide to skip the project all together.
> 
> With Christmas break and delayed starting times for school kids, I haven't had time to do much more than essentials. But everything is packed up in my busy bag and I'm hoping to get started tomorrow. I will probably find out soon enough once I've started if the needle sizes need to be adjusted. The label on this yarn says it is in the super fine category, yarn symbol 1. But I think it is as thin as lace weights I've used before. I'll know more once I've started. This will be the first time I've attempted something for myself in a bright color that is in the range of colors I like to wear (fall, autumn colors). I've ended up choosing to go with the yellow beads with gold lining the bead hole. It will be interesting, that's for sure!


I have frogged once. I may frog again...Or may try your suggestion of doubling the yarn. I'll be far behind and getting further behind as we leave next week for Memphis and won't be able to take this with me :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


Oh my that came out lovely DeEtta. I'll be trying the braided splice or the Russian join when I need to add the second ball on mine. We have similar colors excepting my yarn is (I think) worsted, and I have no beads. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to know you are safe home, Barbara, as you would be aware driving that far, here- you'd very probably be in the ocean!!!!!!!!!
> I was glad the old fellow was so at peace when I encountered him.
> Ringo is at my feet as I type!
> Grocery shopping online is my next task today! I need the heavy and bulk items, and it is much the easiest to have them delivered.


I would be water logged, wouldn't I?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


It's a beauty, DeEtta, with or without the ridges.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you are home safely, Barbara :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara,so pleased you have survived the journey but unpacking ,shopping etc .,to me ,is a chore .Hope you find suitable yarn for the different projects .


But the chores are just about behind me. We are good at getting things put away after a trip. Quite a bit goes in the laundry ???? and my last load just went in.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Oh my that came out lovely DeEtta. I'll be trying the braided splice or the Russian join when I need to add the second ball on mine. We have similar colors excepting my yarn is (I think) worsted, and I have no beads. :sm02:


I noticed the similarities of the yarn color. Kindred spirits perhaps?????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I would be water logged, wouldn't I?


We would have to sort out a flotation device!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've just spent morning coffee catching up. We got home yesterday afternoon, covering about 1100 miles in two days. I managed to knit a fingerless glove with three bobbles enclosed by a nice cable stitch. Now, we will see if I make the other (shades of Julie's one sock). ????. I almost finished my daughter's project but had to add the neckband. She hadn't done a provisional cast on as recommended by the pattern and had to fiddle around to get the stitches correct. I'll be good and not say anything. ????
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Nancylea.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of mileage! And a lot of it in the dark I am sure. Glad you are safely back home. And empty cupboards and common when DH isn't home. I don't eat nearly as much as he does so don't buy as much when he is gone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


What lovely piece! And that was a design element, not a boo-boo!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.

The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!

JanetLee


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. A real study in blues. Can hardly wait to see it completed. Are you working from instructions or are you doing your own coloring? Either way, I couldn't even approach it -- my eye sight is too poor. Am already really beginning to have problems with knitting, but fortunately so much is done by feel I can still do a reasonable job of faking it. As a matter of fact, I'm on a knitting break right now giving my eyes a chance to rest.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. A real study in blues. Can hardly wait to see it completed. Are you working from instructions or are you doing your own coloring? Either way, I couldn't even approach it -- my eye sight is too poor. Am already really beginning to have problems with knitting, but fortunately so much is done by feel I can still do a reasonable job of faking it. As a matter of fact, I'm on a knitting break right now giving my eyes a chance to rest.


Thank you!

This was a bought pattern. Yes, I buy patterns! Out of a total of 77 colors, about 60 of them were a shade of blue. And that is a lot of blues! When I do the Royal Blue it will start to really pull it all together. I don't care for the shades of purple on the right hand side, but such is life. It definitely looks different on the pattern page.

I have an Ott lamp and it gets a work out with me! With all my different crafts. In fact, DH has swiped one and put beside his seat! Guess he likes them also. :sm19:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


OMG!!! Awesome!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I have frogged once. I may frog again...Or may try your suggestion of doubling the yarn. I'll be far behind and getting further behind as we leave next week for Memphis and won't be able to take this with me :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


Well, don't feel bad about the state of your progress. I haven't started with the first stitch yet. The super cold weather has been responsible for last minute changes in the school schedule, delayed starts in the morning, and early dismissal this afternoon. I've been too busy with transporting little grandson back and forth to get much of anything else done. Also, the super cold weather seems to have the same effect on me that overcast, cloudy days do. I just want to snuggle up in bed and read or sleep! The little house that son and grandson live in (it's a year older than I am, and hasn't aged gracefully at all!) is terribly drafty and hard to keep warm. When my hands get cold, they just don't want to work. I could drive back to my house with little guy, but all his toys and "stuff" are at his house. Unless Grandpa is here to keep him company, my house isn't very exciting for him. And then my son would complain about having to get off the freeway on his way home to come to my house, which almost sits on said freeway. Good grief!

So, hoping for better tomorrow, all the way around! Hope you can get things squared away with yarn soon. Too bad you can't take it with you to Memphis. I can get pretty grouchy without my "busy bag" where ever I go!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


A masterpiece, to be sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


Wow!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


beautiful. isn't it amazing the places they want one stitch of absolutely the opposite color. a good friend is doing a Japanese pagoda and has nearly 100 colors to work&^%%? more power to you.

miss melba and belle1, thanks for cheering me on over at holiday ornaments, I was just curious about how "they" split a topic. good explaination!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well, don't feel bad about the state of your progress. I haven't started with the first stitch yet. The super cold weather has been responsible for last minute changes in the school schedule, delayed starts in the morning, and early dismissal this afternoon. I've been too busy with transporting little grandson back and forth to get much of anything else done. Also, the super cold weather seems to have the same effect on me that overcast, cloudy days do. I just want to snuggle up in bed and read or sleep! The little house that son and grandson live in (it's a year older than I am, and hasn't aged gracefully at all!) is terribly drafty and hard to keep warm. When my hands get cold, they just don't want to work. I could drive back to my house with little guy, but all his toys and "stuff" are at his house. Unless Grandpa is here to keep him company, my house isn't very exciting for him. And then my son would complain about having to get off the freeway on his way home to come to my house, which almost sits on said freeway. Good grief!
> 
> So, hoping for better tomorrow, all the way around! Hope you can get things squared away with yarn soon. Too bad you can't take it with you to Memphis. I can get pretty grouchy without my "busy bag" where ever I go!


I restarted, and frogged 4 times. I know it's not that hard...Now I've gotten to Row 18, had an extra stitch and knit back. I'll tackle it in the morning. We're flying to Memphis and I've been told that it all depends on the Security agent you get whether you can take the needles on board regardless of the airline's policy. And we're pretty much booked from sun up to bedtime. So I guess I'll bring a book for the flight.

I know what you mean about the cold. I want to drink tea or hot chocolate and take afternoon naps. Oh well, the Spring is coming, maybe...
:sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


That is gorgeously fantastic!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

JanetLee, an amazing piece of work .I haven’t done cross stitch for ages but used to do a lot.
Vicki , this isn’t a race so it is not important if you stop for a while .Have a good time when you go away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


That is wonderful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


It is lovely DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Laundry and Grocery shopping is on my list today, the cupboard is bare with being gone about 19 days.


That's the part of "Welcome home," we could all do without. We need a homecoming fairy who will sort it all out for us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


Oh, that is stunning. You clever, clever craftswoman.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my update, Ann. I am on row 69.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my update, Ann. I am on row 69.


Looks lovely in that beautiful blue, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have bought Bevs new e book and yarn to knit Dreamweaver from it. This is my yarn. I have enjoyed knitting Dragon Wings. Great pattern


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Looks lovely in that beautiful blue, Norma.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have bought Bevs new e book and yarn to knit Dreamweaver from it. This is my yarn. I have enjoyed knitting Dragon Wings. Great pattern


Norma -- you are definitely on a roll. Once I got into the lace charts, the rest of the pattern zipped by. Took me a couple of tries at getting the first pattern row set and would recommend using a marker at ever pattern repeat (it facilitates finding one's slight imperfections). After a couple of rows, I removed every other marker. Love those new yarns. I take it that you are a "blue" lady. One of my friends out here in the valley is another. I've come to be able to predict when her magnetic personality will connect with something blue. About a month back I had made a small blue bear out of scrap yarn. She stopped by one day and left with it. I hadn't planned on that, but once she picked it up, it was a goner. And I couldn't think of a better home for any of my work. Another of my friends is a purple lady. She is an extraordinary knitter leaning to cabling as her pleasure. It amazes me how many items she can have and wear in purple and its various shades, tweeds, and blends, but they all work for her. The shawlette we are working on may be safe because it is has a fair amount of red overtones, but it will be risky. The only thing preventing her from wanting it will be the beads. Well I'degressed. Your work is lovely and I think you'll enjoy the lace pattern: it is easily read on the needles and straightforward. Enjoy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have bought Bevs new e book and yarn to knit Dreamweaver from it. This is my yarn. I have enjoyed knitting Dragon Wings. Great pattern


More blues - will look gorgeous.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That is a lot of mileage! And a lot of it in the dark I am sure. Glad you are safely back home. And empty cupboards and common when DH isn't home. I don't eat nearly as much as he does so don't buy as much when he is gone.


We got up early in the dark, then drove about 2 hours for a good breakfast. We typically will have one long day of driving to make the 2nd easier. At least for this type of trip.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> As some of you know, I also do counted cross stitch. This is my current project. I have two colors left. The lighter shade (DMC 932 Antique Blue Lt) for the face and some other highlights. And then the rest is in Royal Blue, Vy Dk (DMC 820). Approximately 2 skeins for the lighter color and 10 skeins for the Royal Blue.
> 
> The stitch count is 250w x 310t. I started this the summer of 2016, and then put it away because of the move. I had I believe 8 colors finished. Picked it back up on 04 Nov 2018 and have been working on it off and on between knitting and life!
> 
> JanetLee


JanetLee, that is stunning. I can't imagine doing that kind of work. Makes me think of you in the woods.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That's the part of "Welcome home," we could all do without. We need a homecoming fairy who will sort it all out for us.


Now that's an idea. My friends use Blue Apron for some of their meals and they love it. That's about as close to a homecoming fairy as I can think of. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- you are definitely on a roll. Once I got into the lace charts, the rest of the pattern zipped by. Took me a couple of tries at getting the first pattern row set and would recommend using a marker at ever pattern repeat (it facilitates finding one's slight imperfections). After a couple of rows, I removed every other marker. Love those new yarns. I take it that you are a "blue" lady. One of my friends out here in the valley is another. I've come to be able to predict when her magnetic personality will connect with something blue. About a month back I had made a small blue bear out of scrap yarn. She stopped by one day and left with it. I hadn't planned on that, but once she picked it up, it was a goner. And I couldn't think of a better home for any of my work. Another of my friends is a purple lady. She is an extraordinary knitter leaning to cabling as her pleasure. It amazes me how many items she can have and wear in purple and its various shades, tweeds, and blends, but they all work for her. The shawlette we are working on may be safe because it is has a fair amount of red overtones, but it will be risky. The only thing preventing her from wanting it will be the beads. Well I'degressed. Your work is lovely and I think you'll enjoy the lace pattern: it is easily read on the needles and straightforward. Enjoy.


Yes, you have me in one. I love blue and all those smoky colours too. I did put markers in and I did have some small imperfections :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> More blues - will look gorgeous.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Norma ,considering the pain ,you have done well to get so far .The blues for your other knit are lovely .I keep promising myself some pale blue yarn .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now that's an idea. My friends use Blue Apron for some of their meals and they love it. That's about as close to a homecoming fairy as I can think of. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


Looks good, Anne. This horrid weather is enough to make anyone idle. I have knitted away the afternoon, something I rarely do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


What is the yarn, Anne? If there is acrylic content a steaming may help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my update, Ann. I am on row 69.


And you are now well ahead of me- well done Norma- Portuguese specialist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have bought Bevs new e book and yarn to knit Dreamweaver from it. This is my yarn. I have enjoyed knitting Dragon Wings. Great pattern


Glorious colours, Norma- I am most envious of the yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- you are definitely on a roll. Once I got into the lace charts, the rest of the pattern zipped by. Took me a couple of tries at getting the first pattern row set and would recommend using a marker at ever pattern repeat (it facilitates finding one's slight imperfections). After a couple of rows, I removed every other marker. Love those new yarns. I take it that you are a "blue" lady. One of my friends out here in the valley is another. I've come to be able to predict when her magnetic personality will connect with something blue. About a month back I had made a small blue bear out of scrap yarn. She stopped by one day and left with it. I hadn't planned on that, but once she picked it up, it was a goner. And I couldn't think of a better home for any of my work. Another of my friends is a purple lady. She is an extraordinary knitter leaning to cabling as her pleasure. It amazes me how many items she can have and wear in purple and its various shades, tweeds, and blends, but they all work for her. The shawlette we are working on may be safe because it is has a fair amount of red overtones, but it will be risky. The only thing preventing her from wanting it will be the beads. Well I'degressed. Your work is lovely and I think you'll enjoy the lace pattern: it is easily read on the needles and straightforward. Enjoy.


Colour-coded friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm02: I like your thinking, DeEtta!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie,Mary, Joyce, Julie, NancyLea, Del, Annweb, Norma, Linda, and Barbara, Thank you kindly! Yes, a lot of blues. :sm06: But having part of the face done last night it is looking better to me. If I missed someone, I am sorry! Wrote the names down and then had to read my handwriting.

Norma, Lovely shawl and like your blues! Folks know me as shades of red, more towards the darker shades because of my unusual (for my family) pale complexion.

I also have a couple of "purple" folks I knit for! Probably why I don't have very much purple at this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


I am afraid, Ann, it is already the 10th here and I am stalled at row 58. I am having to do some fudging to get my stitch count right- I had been spot on, most of the way, then thought I could get away without checking- more fool me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


Is it a yarn with very long colour runs? No ideas about the rolling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I noticed the similarities of the yarn color. Kindred spirits perhaps?????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


Looking interesting to me. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Vickie,Mary, Joyce, Julie, NancyLea, Del, Annweb, Norma, Linda, and Barbara, Thank you kindly! Yes, a lot of blues. :sm06: But having part of the face done last night it is looking better to me. If I missed someone, I am sorry! Wrote the names down and then had to read my handwriting.
> 
> Norma, Lovely shawl and like your blues! Folks know me as shades of red, more towards the darker shades because of my unusual (for my family) pale complexion.
> 
> I also have a couple of "purple" folks I knit for! Probably why I don't have very much purple at this time!


I wonder? I don't usually wear reds or yellow (include orange ) but am a bit fed up- a lovely merino, Pompeii red top that I wore when Fale and I renewed our vows, has completely gone awol- I have hunted and hunted- it has utterly vanished. Purple -blue -and green are my normals.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


The white looks so soft! Shall show beads to advantage I am sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid, Ann, it is already the 10th here and I am stalled at row 58. I am having to do some fudging to get my stitch count right- I had been spot on, most of the way, then thought I could get away without checking- more fool me!


I know what you mean! On my first attempt I totally made the pooch happy! Ripped it out because I had way too many stitches.

Looking good! I am ready to start the beaded part but wanted to get those two colors done on my ccs so I would only have two colors left and both I won't need to have the pattern to keep track of where I am. Goes a bit faster when I don't need to keep looking back and forth from pattern to fabric.

Love the color also! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder? I don't usually wear reds or yellow (include orange ) but am a bit fed up- a lovely merino, Pompeii red top that I wore when Fale and I renewed our vows, has completely gone awol- I have hunted and hunted- it has utterly vanished. Purple -blue -and green are my normals.


Oh my, that is heartbreaking.

I like all the earth tones also. I cannot wear yellow or orange. Only when I am in the woods for hunting season and don't want to get shot at! :sm26:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JanetLee - Your counted cross stitch is quite a project - beautiful!

Norma - I will be doing row 69 today so we are close! But good that we are not physically close else I might be tempted to 'borrow' some of your yarn as I am also a blue person. 

Ann - It is nice how your colorway changed at the right point. Bummer about it being splitty. Hopefully the white will behave better.

Julie - Love the lavender color, very pretty.


Hope all have a good day,

Melanie

ps - Ann, I am through row 68.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean! On my first attempt I totally made the pooch happy! Ripped it out because I had way too many stitches.
> 
> Looking good! I am ready to start the beaded part but wanted to get those two colors done on my ccs so I would only have two colors left and both I won't need to have the pattern to keep track of where I am. Goes a bit faster when I don't need to keep looking back and forth from pattern to fabric.
> 
> Love the color also! :sm11:


Thank you, JanetLee!
I went and accepted the commission for baby stuff, for Iritana, which is why I am halted- reason #2 at least.
I think the colour would be described as lavender.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that is heartbreaking.
> 
> I like all the earth tones also. I cannot wear yellow or orange. Only when I am in the woods for hunting season and don't want to get shot at! :sm26:


It has been quite distressing, to be honest.

I will paint with most colours- just don't wear them all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee - Your counted cross stitch is quite a project - beautiful!
> 
> Norma - I will be doing row 69 today so we are close! But good that we are not physically close else I might be tempted to 'borrow' some of your yarn as I am also a blue person.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, you have me in one. I love blue and all those smoky colours too. I did put markers in and I did have some small imperfections :sm02: :sm24:


Then I guess you are human just like me and the rest of us. I had to back up 3 times while setting that first row. It isn't hard, but holding my concentration for that many stitches without a prior pattern row to reference seems to challenge my attention span.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Then I guess you are human just like me and the rest of us. I had to back up 3 times while setting that first row. It isn't hard, but holding my concentration for that many stitches without a prior to reference seems to challenge my attention span.


I am so glad I have been introduced to the stitch marker!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


Normally I would think it is because of stockinette stitches, but there is a garter border (3 stitches), so the only think I can think of is the effect that severe blocking had on the garter stitches. Haven't tried mine on yet, so don't know if I'll have the same problems. Perhaps it is simply the way you are wearing it -- high on the shoulders. In any case, although the colors aren't my favorites, I think it is good looking.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


Charcoal on orange -- a real eye-opener!!! Nice progress so far. How is the yarn to work with -- that is quite a mixture of fibers.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great ,Linda .It is a downfall of the internet that colours are all wrong on line.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie,that is a pretty colour .Fudging is common to get the numbers right .I was counting ,past 130 ,and Hector barked making me jump and I lost the count .Grrrrrr stupid dog .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

If Bev/Booknits visits ,please could you give an idea about the blocking .Do you suggest the stockinette should curve or be straight across ? Do you have a picture please ?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid, Ann, it is already the 10th here and I am stalled at row 58. I am having to do some fudging to get my stitch count right- I had been spot on, most of the way, then thought I could get away without checking- more fool me!


A shame you have to fudge, Julie but at least it is easy enough before you start the lace.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Charcoal on orange -- a real eye-opener!!! Nice progress so far. How is the yarn to work with -- that is quite a mixture of fibers.


It is beautifully soft and smooth but also very slippery. Having said that, I love it - just need to be careful at the ends of rows that I don't let the last couple of stitches slip off the needle. This is one of my "special" yarns that I have been hoarding for a while. Makes me feel happy to use it. That orange blocking pad is actually pink - took the picture indoors in electric light because it hasn't been properly light all day. I'll take another pic when (if?) the weather brightens. I'm so looking forward to flying away to the sun at the end of January.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,that is a pretty colour .Fudging is common to get the numbers right .I was counting ,past 130 ,and Hector barked making me jump and I lost the count .Grrrrrr stupid dog .


 :sm02: It was hubby with me earlier - not complaining, he is usually very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,that is a pretty colour .Fudging is common to get the numbers right .I was counting ,past 130 ,and Hector barked making me jump and I lost the count .Grrrrrr stupid dog .


 :sm23: :sm02: :sm16: :sm17: Hector, Hector- you should learn when not to make Mummy jump! Still very much a puppy, perhaps?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A shame you have to fudge, Julie but at least it is easy enough before you start the lace.


And to be honest, Linda, with this design it is not a disaster, because the cast-ons are not symmetrical, in the first place. Just requires a bit of arithmetic to end up at the right count.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a slight delay in starting Bev's (Indiana) Moon cross stitch. I didn't have a 4 inch hoop...of plastic OR wood.

I now have some 16 count Aida...but have allocated a piece of 18 and 22. Will see which one works best for the 4 inch hoop.

I am in love with the study-in-blue. I have to get more colors on the Islander' Holly branch. The Moon project is fully furnished on supplies. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know there's a delay on photos of the wedge knit doilies... how do you stop long enough to photograph/scan when the rhythm hits? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I have bought Bevs new e book and yarn to knit Dreamweaver from it. This is my yarn. I have enjoyed knitting Dragon Wings. Great pattern


Love all your colors. Dragon wings is coming along beautifully, and can't wait to see Dreamweaver.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


That will be stunning with the beads.
I'm just starting Row 60. Missed or dropped a stitch at one end, so fudged to add one there. Knit mixed-Continental, and think I missed on stitch orientation at the edges for an inch or so--lost the garter stitch edge, but not going to frog!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,that is a pretty colour .Fudging is common to get the numbers right .I was counting ,past 130 ,and Hector barked making me jump and I lost the count .Grrrrrr stupid dog .


Ummm, that's why I have markers placed every 10 stitches (too lazy to want to count each individually!), and how I caught the one I dropped! Thank goodness for markers!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And to be honest, Linda, with this design it is not a disaster, because the cast-ons are not symmetrical, in the first place. Just requires a bit of arithmetic to end up at the right count.


Yup, and your lavender is looking good. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And to be honest, Linda, with this design it is not a disaster, because the cast-ons are not symmetrical, in the first place. Just requires a bit of arithmetic to end up at the right count.


That is good then - you are used to arithmetric from your ganseys so it will be a piece of cake for you. :sm01:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my update, Ann. I am on row 69.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Just about to start the lace .How is everyone doing ? It is the 9th in the U.K. so please keep us posted re your progress when it is the 9th in your part of the World.Too idle to get up to try for a good pic .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


It's lovely!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


Very pretty!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid, Ann, it is already the 10th here and I am stalled at row 58. I am having to do some fudging to get my stitch count right- I had been spot on, most of the way, then thought I could get away without checking- more fool me!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I love blocking lace. You get such an immediate reward for your efforts!!!! Attached is a picture of the blocked shawl -- or I should say the first attempt at blocking. After seeing the picture I made a lot of shaping adjustments to get things symmetrical. Amazing what you can see standing on a step stool and looking through a view finder. In any case, its done.
> 
> Specifics: 277 yards of Knit Picks Gloss Fingering weight, 70% merino, 30% silk in what I'd call a port wine color. I ended up using size 6 strawberry seed beads -- there was quite a bit of variation in the shape/size and coloring of the beads and when laid out on the blocking mats you couldn't see them, so I'll try and get a photo once the piece is dried. Final measurements (still pinned out), 58" on the interior curve and 18" at the center back point. The yarn blocked well, I had to readjust a couple of beads that wanted to migrate to the back. I used two different weights of wires on the curve -- that was unfortunate since they don't bend at the same rate with the same pressure. Oh, and the really great thing, is that I fully spliced the two balls of yarn together, 4-ply fingering weight so pretty slim plies. I was worried about the splice and beads. Had to set down my work after I finished the splice but before I had knitted the yarn. When I came back to it later, I had trouble even finding the splice. I had never spliced a wool/silk mix and at least in this yarn, it was very easy.
> 
> So overall, except for the major boo-boo of leaving out the ridges on the main body, I think it is pretty true to the written directions. And as stated, it is long and narrow. I'm sure I'll have no trouble gifting it.


It's really pretty!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, knit through the back loop. In a few rows you will have to CO several stitches at each end. It is making for a long shallow scarf.
> 
> I am through row 66 and have completed the SS section. Time to change needles. I have used 75 grams of my yarn so far, about 160 yards. The shawl is about 12 inches deep so far.


Beautifully colour!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Before starting as a group I made this in case I needed to help anyone .The yarn was horrid ,splitting all the time but otherwise the Knit was enjoyable .I would be interested to know what I could do to stop the top from rolling .(Have yet to sew the ends in .)


That is pretty. I love the colour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you are now well ahead of me- well done Norma- Portuguese specialist!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Norma ,considering the pain ,you have done well to get so far .The blues for your other knit are lovely .I keep promising myself some pale blue yarn .


Thank you, Ann. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious colours, Norma- I am most envious of the yarn!


The mohair was £4 per ball off in the January sale :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> This is my progress so far on Timeless - sorry for the horrid pic. Yarn is lace weight 65% alpaca, 20% silk, 10% cashmere and 5% stellina so it has a nice sparkle, shade is charcoal. Beads are Miyuki 8/0 white Ceylon. I had to restart 3 times while my fingers readjusted to the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn - it is a while since I used laceweight but I have now completed 2 repeats of 5 of chart 2 - I am making the large size. As always, at the moment it looks like a rag but it will be fine. Getting into my stride now.


I don't know about a rag. It looks pretty to me :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Vickie,Mary, Joyce, Julie, NancyLea, Del, Annweb, Norma, Linda, and Barbara, Thank you kindly! Yes, a lot of blues. :sm06: But having part of the face done last night it is looking better to me. If I missed someone, I am sorry! Wrote the names down and then had to read my handwriting.
> 
> Norma, Lovely shawl and like your blues! Folks know me as shades of red, more towards the darker shades because of my unusual (for my family) pale complexion.
> 
> I also have a couple of "purple" folks I knit for! Probably why I don't have very much purple at this time!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid, Ann, it is already the 10th here and I am stalled at row 58. I am having to do some fudging to get my stitch count right- I had been spot on, most of the way, then thought I could get away without checking- more fool me!


I love the colour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Then I guess you are human just like me and the rest of us. I had to back up 3 times while setting that first row. It isn't hard, but holding my concentration for that many stitches without a prior pattern row to reference seems to challenge my attention span.


I wish my mind didn't wander but it does! The markers were help to spot any mistakes :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Love all your colors. Dragon wings is coming along beautifully, and can't wait to see Dreamweaver.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I wish my mind didn't wander but it does! The markers were help to spot any mistakes :sm24:


 :sm24: Anything that helps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I don't know about a rag. It looks pretty to me :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. To me it looks exactly like Jane describes lace ( especially in laceweight) before it is washed and blocked - a blob, albeit a very cuddlesome blob. But one day it will be lovely. :sm17:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, glad to hear you are home safely and that you got some knitting in.

Looks gorgeous DeEtta! Blocking is truly amazing and you do a super job. Thanks for all the detail info too.

Wow, that is incredible and very beautiful cross stitch, JanetLee. What a lot of patience it must take to do that. 
I love those Ott lights too and wish I had mine with me here.

You are making good progress Norma. I think I said it before, but I really like that color yarn! Ooh and your new yarn is scrumptious!

Ann, your white shawl looks so soft and the one you finished is really nice. I like the two different colors. I am sorry, but I don’t have any suggestions for the rolling. 
I am on row 62 now. I never did buy the new needles with a longer cable, so it is really very, very scrunched at this point so I don’t think I will get a picture until I change to the 8 ‘s. I am afraid all the stitches will come tumbling off if I try to stretch it at all!

Linda, nice start on the Timeless shawl. It certainly does not look like a rag to me and I love the white beads.

Looks good Julie. I was off on the stitch count too and did some fudging. I am hoping it will all be okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yup, and your lavender is looking good. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is good then - you are used to arithmetric from your ganseys so it will be a piece of cake for you. :sm01:


There is one problem, Linda- I am now so used to going my own way, that I find it quite hard following someone else- I like my own logic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The mohair was £4 per ball off in the January sale :sm24:


Off the total cost, or 4 pounds each?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the colour :sm24:


Thank you Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, glad to hear you are home safely and that you got some knitting in.
> 
> Looks gorgeous DeEtta! Blocking is truly amazing and you do a super job. Thanks for all the detail info too.
> 
> ...


So long as one is spot on with the lace, I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Are the increases used in this pattern supposed to be twisted stitches, or am I doing it wrong? I am talking about the m1l and m1r. Haven't done these before and finding them confusing. Have to look in my reference books to double check how I am doing them. Not very fond of twisted stitches, I tend to make them too tight.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Are the increases used in this pattern supposed to be twisted stitches, or am I doing it wrong? I am talking about the m1l and m1r. Haven't done these before and finding them confusing. Have to look in my reference books to double check how I am doing them. Not very fond of twisted stitches, I tend to make them too tight.


Joyce I hadn't done them before either but I watched Very Pink's video with the captions on and repeated watching them as I did the M1 for a couple of rows, then made a cheat sheet. Hope it helps!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce I hadn't done them before either but I watched Very Pink's video with the captions on and repeated watching them as I did the M1 for a couple of rows, then made a cheat sheet. Hope it helps!


I found about the same information in a "master list" of abbreviations as in the pattern. I usually don't move the left needle while knitting, usually the right needle does all the work. So I guess moving the left needle is awkward for me. It will take me awhile to remember which direction to pick up the stitch, then which direction to knit the stitch. I have a tendency to stick with simple straight forward patterns and techniques. During the lace bookmark project, I skipped the twisted increases (and used simple yarn overs), or just skipped those patterns completely. But I think simple yarn overs would alter the look of this shawlette too much. Twisted stitches seem to tighten up too much for me.

One of the bookmarks called for twisted stitches on every row! Just about had a meltdown over that one....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I found about the same information in a "master list" of abbreviations as in the pattern. I usually don't move the left needle while knitting, usually the right needle does all the work. So I guess moving the left needle is awkward for me. It will take me awhile to remember which direction to pick up the stitch, then which direction to knit the stitch. I have a tendency to stick with simple straight forward patterns and techniques. During the lace bookmark project, I skipped the twisted increases (and used simple yarn overs), or just skipped those patterns completely. But I think simple yarn overs would alter the look of this shawlette too much. Twisted stitches seem to tighten up too much for me.
> 
> One of the bookmarks called for twisted stitches on every row! Just about had a meltdown over that one....


I lift the bar with whichever needle works easiest, then just make sure it is mounted on the left needle either from the front of the bar or the back. I just have a difficult time knitting that stitch when it's mounted from the back, when having to go into it from the front to twist it. And after casting on the new stitches, it's hard to get the right "bar" teased out! My yarn is turning out to be very splitty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one problem, Linda- I am now so used to going my own way, that I find it quite hard following someone else- I like my own logic!


Okay, you have me chuckling! I fear I am the same way about some techniques. We all develop ways to do things, and then run across something worded so differently, we get lost!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, thanks about the cross stitch!

I am so very irritated at this time. Sat down to start on the beads and cannot find my tiny crochet hook! Very upset. I know it is around here somewhere. But the smallest I could find was the 7. If I don't find it soon I will need to go and buy another one. Thank goodness DH doesn't get upset about that sort of thing.

I could do it with a needle, but that is problematic also. Will keep looking for now and work on the "other" shawl I have going. Plus my cross stitch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, you have me chuckling! I fear I am the same way about some techniques. We all develop ways to do things, and then run across something worded so differently, we get lost!


LOL :sm17:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on

the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.

what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Off the total cost, or 4 pounds each?


Reduced from £7.99 to£3.99. I was very pleased with that :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Barbara, glad to hear you are home safely and that you got some knitting in.
> 
> Looks gorgeous DeEtta! Blocking is truly amazing and you do a super job. Thanks for all the detail info too.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was very fortunate with the yarn. The mohair was well reduced and a lovely colour to go with the dark teal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


I won't tell! That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


Lovely yarn. Like the softness of the colors blended in that fashion. But can't really tell which beads I prefer. Think it might be the beads on the left, lower pile on the tray. Hard to pick up the nuances via a photograph. Nice progress though.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

show picture when ready.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Reduced from £7.99 to£3.99. I was very pleased with that :sm24:


Allowing for the exchange rate, I think wool is a similar sort of price here.

Which reminds me *nanamags * and I are on different islands- I am near the top of the North Island, whereas Nelson where nanamags lives is at the very top of the South Island. Even by air it is a bit of a hassle getting from one city to the other- I would have to fly to Wellington, and then change to a much smaller aircraft to fly over the Cook's Strait to reach Nelson. I have only been to Blenheim deviating from a trip through to Picton to catch the Cook's Strait Ferry, because I was with my two small girls and we needed somewhere fairly safe to hole up for the night- we were travelling in my elderly VW Beetle- Bronwen who was 4 was asleep behind the back seat, where there is a sort of ledge, Mwyffanwy was awake but had the back seat for herself at 6, and I slept uncomfortably in front. Motel costs were impossible for us on a Domestic Purposes Benefit- I had had to scrimp and save to pay for the ferry crossing for all of us and the car- known to us as GrunHilde- a play on the heroine's name in the Niebellungenlied Saga (from which Wagner got his inspiration for the opera cycle) she is BrunHilde- Hilde was a very vivid green, hence the Grun! I have just been into google, and realise I have made a geographic error, I always thought the notorious Takaka Hill road was between Nelson and Blenheim, but I see it is actually on the way from Nelson to Golden Bay further to the west. Nanamags lives in a very lovely part of our islands, which interestingly was high on the list for Capital back in the day when the colonists were making such decisions, but for some reason Wellington got the vote. New Zealand History is not my strongest point!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


What a nice box to receive. So much variety. And dishrags are so marvelously useful and durable. I use mine until they are just a mass of threads and look really, really bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a nice box to receive. So much variety. And dishrags are so marvelously useful and durable. I use mine until they are just a mass of threads and look really, really bad.


 :sm24: I found out well down the track that Norma prefers White as easier to bleach when needed- not all are white, but thanks DeEtta! I used pure cotton for the lot- but we don't normally get worsted weight anything here. So sizes are smaller, and I could not be bothered adjusting for the finer weight, although I did with the sweater pattern that I adapted from the one Melanie found for us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one problem, Linda- I am now so used to going my own way, that I find it quite hard following someone else- I like my own logic!


I can empathise with that. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Reduced from £7.99 to£3.99. I was very pleased with that :sm24:


Quite a bargain, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I can empathise with that. :sm01:


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


Beautiful!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


This is lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


What is the name of that sort of clustered stitch, Linda?- it is very pretty.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, thanks about the cross stitch!
> 
> I am so very irritated at this time. Sat down to start on the beads and cannot find my tiny crochet hook! Very upset. I know it is around here somewhere. But the smallest I could find was the 7. If I don't find it soon I will need to go and buy another one. Thank goodness DH doesn't get upset about that sort of thing.
> 
> I could do it with a needle, but that is problematic also. Will keep looking for now and work on the "other" shawl I have going. Plus my cross stitch!


Time to try the dental floss method???


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


Gee, how nice to have a friend with extras! Awful to come up short. Sure is beautiful though, hope the beads work out somehow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the name of that sort of clustered stitch, Linda?- it is very pretty.


It is a sort of star stitch, Julie. Knit 3 tog. but don't drop the stitches off your needle, yarn over and then k3 tog again into the same 3 stitches and drop off the needle in the usual way - so 3 from 3. The symbol is this 3>3. I think it is pretty too - gives a little texture in what is mainly a stocking stitch body.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


It looks wonderful. It will be gratefully received. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


That is going to be very pretty indeed. :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely yarn. Like the softness of the colors blended in that fashion. But can't really tell which beads I prefer. Think it might be the beads on the left, lower pile on the tray. Hard to pick up the nuances via a photograph. Nice progress though.


that's what I went with picture when I get a little further.

colors are so wonky on-line.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


don't you just get a kick out of imagining their joy?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> Gee, how nice to have a friend with extras! Awful to come up short. Sure is beautiful though, hope the beads work out somehow.


well, you see two years ago she needed a hobby, so I shared my beads from my mothers stash, and got her hooked on beading jewelry. now she's concentrating on stone 'gem' quality stones, so the "cheap-er" beads are spares again.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


great start, can't wait to see more.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - I work the m1's like Del; lifting the bar with whichever needle is easiest. Most of the time it will be the right needle then I set the lifted strand onto the left needle for knitting. I am glad I am not the only one who was having a bit more bother getting the bar after the CO stitches (Del). 

NancyLea - nice progress so far. I am inclined towards the matte beads myself as your yarn is softly colored. On the other hand, the bag of multi-colored ones could be quite nice.

Julie (lurker2) - someone is definitely going to have a nice gift!

Linda - lovely start. The 3>3 stitches are a nice accent.


No news to report but that is not a bad thing, lol. I have put the Broceliande baby blanket aside until I finish Dragonfly Wings. I have completed row 71. Since I usually get to knit only during lunch, my project completion rate is a bit slower. But no complaints! :-D


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> well, you see two years ago she needed a hobby, so I shared my beads from my mothers stash, and got her hooked on beading jewelry. now she's concentrating on stone 'gem' quality stones, so the "cheap-er" beads are spares again.


Sounds great to me! :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


That's a beautiful gift.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Allowing for the exchange rate, I think wool is a similar sort of price here.
> 
> Which reminds me *nanamags * and I are on different islands- I am near the top of the North Island, whereas Nelson where nanamags lives is at the very top of the South Island. Even by air it is a bit of a hassle getting from one city to the other- I would have to fly to Wellington, and then change to a much smaller aircraft to fly over the Cook's Strait to reach Nelson. I have only been to Blenheim deviating from a trip through to Picton to catch the Cook's Strait Ferry, because I was with my two small girls and we needed somewhere fairly safe to hole up for the night- we were travelling in my elderly VW Beetle- Bronwen who was 4 was asleep behind the back seat, where there is a sort of ledge, Mwyffanwy was awake but had the back seat for herself at 6, and I slept uncomfortably in front. Motel costs were impossible for us on a Domestic Purposes Benefit- I had had to scrimp and save to pay for the ferry crossing for all of us and the car- known to us as GrunHilde- a play on the heroine's name in the Niebellungenlied Saga (from which Wagner got his inspiration for the opera cycle) she is BrunHilde- Hilde was a very vivid green, hence the Grun! I have just been into google, and realise I have made a geographic error, I always thought the notorious Takaka Hill road was between Nelson and Blenheim, but I see it is actually on the way from Nelson to Golden Bay further to the west. Nanamags lives in a very lovely part of our islands, which interestingly was high on the list for Capital back in the day when the colonists were making such decisions, but for some reason Wellington got the vote. New Zealand History is not my strongest point!!!!!!!


Thanks for the tour. Now that I have actually been there, I can picture most of it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


Very pretty, Linda.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


Ooooh, nice. Lucky recipient!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


Oh, well done. Shawl is looking very nice.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


That looks so pretty.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I'll be soon to the CO rows. Is there a preferred cast on method or one that will look more professional? Thanks in advance for your expert suggestions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a sort of star stitch, Julie. Knit 3 tog. but don't drop the stitches off your needle, yarn over and then k3 tog again into the same 3 stitches and drop off the needle in the usual way - so 3 from 3. The symbol is this 3>3. I think it is pretty too - gives a little texture in what is mainly a stocking stitch body.


 :sm24: Thanks !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks wonderful. It will be gratefully received. :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> don't you just get a kick out of imagining their joy?


Especially when it is for the grandchildren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - I work the m1's like Del; lifting the bar with whichever needle is easiest. Most of the time it will be the right needle then I set the lifted strand onto the left needle for knitting. I am glad I am not the only one who was having a bit more bother getting the bar after the CO stitches (Del).
> 
> NancyLea - nice progress so far. I am inclined towards the matte beads myself as your yarn is softly colored. On the other hand, the bag of multi-colored ones could be quite nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That's a beautiful gift.


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the tour. Now that I have actually been there, I can picture most of it!


There's places you've been that I have not managed to see yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, nice. Lucky recipient!


Thank you, Del!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great parcel,Julie .The Edern lady will be able to bleach to her hearts content .????
Linda ,Timeless is coming along well and the stars look pretty .When you are counting and DH happens along do you count louder and louder ? That’s what I used to do.
Nancy ,having another source for Beads must be useful.The yarn is pretty .
Vicki ,you just cast on by knitting into the back of the stitch and remember to knit into the back for however many stated on the return.
I am ,stupidly ,relying on my memory ,know Karen mentioned having supplies ready .Was I wrong thinking you were joining in this knit Karen ?
Oh yes ,JanetLee ,sorry you lost the hook .You can use dental floss ,some fine wires or fishing line .Knowing What a handywoman you are I can imagine you have some Wire .
Melanie ,ask your boss for a longer lunch break !


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I have lots of fishing line. Anyone need some mailed to them??? Be glad to do so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Great parcel,Julie .The Edern lady will be able to bleach to her hearts content .????
> Linda ,Timeless is coming along well and the stars look pretty .When you are counting and DH happens along do you count louder and louder ? That's what I used to do.
> Nancy ,having another source for Beads must be useful.The yarn is pretty .
> Vicki ,you just cast on by knitting into the back of the stitch and remember to knit into the back for however many stated on the return.
> ...


Thanks Ann- I sure hope so!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> ....NancyLea - nice progress so far. I am inclined towards the matte beads myself as your yarn is softly colored. On the other hand, the bag of multi-colored ones could be quite nice.
> 
> No news to report but that is not a bad thing, lol. I have put the Broceliande baby blanket aside until I finish Dragonfly Wings. I have completed row 71. Since I usually get to knit only during lunch, my project completion rate is a bit slower. But no complaints! :-D


I sorted thru those bags to get to these beads, there are two MORE bags to go thru.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is going to be very pretty indeed. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> great start, can't wait to see more.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty, Linda.


Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That looks so pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,Timeless is coming along well and the stars look pretty .When you are counting and DH happens along do you count louder and louder ? That's what I used to do.


 :sm09: I have done that occasionally but usually I just need to raise one finger from the needle and give a little shake of the head..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


Jamieson's do such wonderful colours- they are a real treat!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


I think I agree with you about those 2 greens being rather too close - would a little swatch help the decision making?

ETA I love your colour choices.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> still have 28 minutes of the ninth, so here's my shot 48 1/2 hours after cast on
> 
> the bone beads on the top are 31 short out of these bags will have to check tomorrow in the two bags of spare parts I left her. if I can't get those, maybe able to get more of the round ones on the left; there are enough of the flatish creamy turqs but I'm afraid of how they'll look. will try them yet tonight.
> 
> what I didn't tell her is I plan this one for her: ssh, it's a surprise.


What pretty colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A box of dishrags is now winging it's way to Edern I don't want completely to preempt the surprise, but this is one of the shots I took as I was filling the box.


Lovely gift box! Promise, won't tell!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Time to try the dental floss method???


Thinking about it. It is currently in "time out" until I decide whether to buy another hook or use something like dental floss. Have lots of that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a sort of star stitch, Julie. Knit 3 tog. but don't drop the stitches off your needle, yarn over and then k3 tog again into the same 3 stitches and drop off the needle in the usual way - so 3 from 3. The symbol is this 3>3. I think it is pretty too - gives a little texture in what is mainly a stocking stitch body.


Pretty, indeed. I have seen this in patterns before and it is an interesting design.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Great parcel,Julie .The Edern lady will be able to bleach to her hearts content .????
> Linda ,Timeless is coming along well and the stars look pretty .When you are counting and DH happens along do you count louder and louder ? That's what I used to do.
> Nancy ,having another source for Beads must be useful.The yarn is pretty .
> Vicki ,you just cast on by knitting into the back of the stitch and remember to knit into the back for however many stated on the return.
> ...


Thanks, Ann, re: hook. May go out tomorrow to see if I can find a new one. I though I had all my "tiny" hooks in the same place. But you know what it is like when you have moved. Takes a while to find everything.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I have lots of fishing line. Anyone need some mailed to them??? Be glad to do so.


I have a bunch also! Yes, I also like to fish! DH, not so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


I like your colors and agree with your comments about the green. Do you have one with just a touch of blue in it?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


This one is interesting also. Definitely more contrast with the greens you have.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


Beautiful colours. Look forward to seeing the work in progress!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, I bet that moon photo will look great with your stitching. Looking forward to seeing it.

Joyce, I followed what Melanie suggested for the cast on and twisted the stitches. I also used the right needle to pick up the bridge stitch and then placed it on the left to knit. 

Nancy, I like how the colors in your shawl are working and the beads you borrowed will be lovely bling on it.

Very interesting New Zealand facts Julie. You have had quite the adventurous life! 
Love how you packed your box of dish cloths- I hate calling them dish rags as they are just too pretty!

Your shawl is looking great Linda. I love that 3x3 stitch too.

DeEtta, those colors are going to make a great blanket. I do see that those two greens are very close and indeed may be too close to show a distinction like you want. I am sure you will come up with the perfect fix. .....just saw your update - great adjustment and perfect fix as predicted.

I finally got to the bigger needles and longer cord- yay! I just finished the first row with beads - row 67. It is still showing much more brown, than it really is. Oh well. I didnât bring my blocking mats with me, so I just have it pinned to the bed


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


Those are pretty color choices. Will be waiting to see them in your fair isle design.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sisu (Caryn) --> I'm having to pace myself to working under the dining room lights... not enough light in front of the TV. Also need a floor magnifier for greater than 16 count Aida cloth! :sm06: 

I have the free knitting patterns downloaded (when possible). I am working on 2 needle doilies (wedge knit, not center start). Thus my complaint on how to stop knitting long enough to photograph/scan the FO.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Belle ,the first card ,the greens were too close .You seem to have a good contrast now .Fingers crossed you are happy when you have worked some of it .
JanetLee ,I didn’t know you had to move house to mislay things .????
Linda ,you made me want to do another Boo pattern so went to look in my library and found I had the Night Collection so may do one in a week or two.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Messed up !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


That will be fabulous. I can see what you mean about the pale green.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


It has saved you heartache. This combo looks wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Karen, I bet that moon photo will look great with your stitching. Looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Joyce, I followed what Melanie suggested for the cast on and twisted the stitches. I also used the right needle to pick up the bridge stitch and then placed it on the left to knit.
> 
> ...


Your Dragon Wings is great. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Pretty, indeed. I have seen this in patterns before and it is an interesting design.


And quick and easy to do. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


They look good together, DeEtta. I like your colour card idea and will try to remember to use it next time I'm agonising over colour combinations for fairisle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, I bet that moon photo will look great with your stitching. Looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Joyce, I followed what Melanie suggested for the cast on and twisted the stitches. I also used the right needle to pick up the bridge stitch and then placed it on the left to knit.
> 
> ...


Isn't it satisfying when you get to the "interesting" part. That is when I find it hard to put down.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Sisu (Caryn) --> I'm having to pace myself to working under the dining room lights... not enough light in front of the TV. Also need a floor magnifier for greater than 16 count Aida cloth! :sm06:
> 
> I have the free knitting patterns downloaded (when possible). I am working on 2 needle doilies (wedge knit, not center start). Thus my complaint on how to stop knitting long enough to photograph/scan the FO.


I understand that problem, Karen. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Belle ,the first card ,the greens were too close .You seem to have a good contrast now .Fingers crossed you are happy when you have worked some of it .
> JanetLee ,I didn't know you had to move house to mislay things .????
> Linda ,you made me want to do another Boo pattern so went to look in my library and found I had the Night Collection so may do one in a week or two.


oooo, I'll watch out for that, Ann. I have done Moonflower from that collection - such a pretty pattern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Messed up !


The post? Or your knitting? :sm26:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely gift box! Promise, won't tell!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, after pawing through that huge tub of Jamieson's 2-ply jumper weight that I have, I just couldn't find anything that would work unless I wanted to abandon the green/orange ranges altogether. Had lots and lots of blues and reds, but I've become invested in the greens. So decided to collapse the first two temp ranges into one; the first range had very few "days" so in the great scheme of things it won't matter. Then took out one of the 2 look-very-similar greens. Made a new card with the green removed, but also added the two colors which you see on the far left. Those are for an intermonthly band which will be the dividers between each month. That very dark green and the oatmeal are a really nice combo and I think they complement the other colors. Just finished up updating all the charts and graphs with the color changes. Sure glad the color card inspiration struck me. Saved me from future heartache, for sure.


Can't wait to see the next progress photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, I bet that moon photo will look great with your stitching. Looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Joyce, I followed what Melanie suggested for the cast on and twisted the stitches. I also used the right needle to pick up the bridge stitch and then placed it on the left to knit.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn! I know, some of them are quite elaborate- there is a term for what I do that is totally escaping me- when humour is involved with a wry comment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thinking about it. It is currently in "time out" until I decide whether to buy another hook or use something like dental floss. Have lots of that!


The above suggestions to use fishing lines are even better. I have a lot of that from jewelry making....a long time ago! Might as well use it for something else I suppose since it comes in such big reels.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> The above suggestions to use fishing lines are even better. I have a lot of that from jewelry making....a long time ago! Might as well use it for something else I suppose since it comes in such big reels.


I have used fishing line a lot. Especially helpful with small hole beads. I tie a knot in one end, load the beads, hook the loop I want to add the bead to, fold the un-knotted end up and slide the bead down over the the loop (passing the line's open end up through the bead), put the loop back on the needle, remove the line. Does that make any sense? I can do this without thinking but describing it? Basically it is the same process as the floss method, but with monofilament line.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's places you've been that I have not managed to see yet.


I was lucky to have a good driver. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Great parcel,Julie .The Edern lady will be able to bleach to her hearts content .????
> Linda ,Timeless is coming along well and the stars look pretty .When you are counting and DH happens along do you count louder and louder ? That's what I used to do.
> Nancy ,having another source for Beads must be useful.The yarn is pretty .
> Vicki ,you just cast on by knitting into the back of the stitch and remember to knit into the back for however many stated on the return.
> ...


I'm finally going to cast on today, could be tonight. I would prefer not to have it so wide, do you think it would be easy to adjust?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Decided to make a color card for the yarns I'll be using for the temperature Fair Isles scarf. Here it is. After looking at the color card I think I'm going to go through my stash again and see if I can find another light green with slightly more variation than the one just to the left of the pale yellow. The two greens are really 2 different tones, but seeing them like this I'm not sure their difference is enough to show up in a 2-color pattern. I was just getting ready to cast on and start this, but if I can't find the yarns I want, I may sit on it for awhile while I rethink the colors. The brown on the far left will be the constant color throughout all the graphs with the temp colors changing by row.


That is such a good idea when using that many colors. The designer of the wrap I crocheted for my DIL recommended doing a color card. I can't tell you how many times I referred to it. I agree with you on the color tones.

Edit for your revised color card. I'm not too familiar with temperature knitting. If it were me, I might consider switching the yellow and pink. Could just be my preference but the yellow transitions from the red orange and the pink is softer against the green. Just a thought and not meant to critique your choices.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is such a good idea when using that many colors. The designer of the wrap I crocheted for my DIL recommended doing a color card. I can't tell you how many times I referred to it. I agree with you on the color tones.
> 
> Edit for your revised color card. I'm not too familiar with temperature knitting. If it were me, I might consider switching the yellow and pink. Could just be my preference but the yellow transitions from the red orange and the pink is softer against the green. Just a thought and not meant to critique your choices.


Barbara -- actually that isn't pink -- it is a very pale orange. I'm not sure why, but I seem to have trouble photographing anything in the red family. Not sure it if my light, the camera or the computer. So the range goes from dark green through pale yellow then into a range of oranges. The greens all have a touch of blue in them, but very, very slight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I was lucky to have a good driver. :sm24:


Which means , of course that you benefited more from the scenery than did DH! :sm24:


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

annweb170 said:


> If Bev/Booknits visits ,please could you give an idea about the blocking .Do you suggest the stockinette should curve or be straight across ? Do you have a picture please ?


Once you have soaked your shawl and it is just damp, lay it one your blocking mats. It will find it's own shape with the side curling up in a circular fashion. I have attached a file that will help with blocking.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

linda09 said:


> A better, daylight pic with another repeat done.


Your Timeless is looking lovely.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I have used fishing line a lot. Especially helpful with small hole beads. I tie a knot in one end, load the beads, hook the loop I want to add the bead to, fold the un-knotted end up and slide the bead down over the the loop (passing the line's open end up through the bead), put the loop back on the needle, remove the line. Does that make any sense? I can do this without thinking but describing it? Basically it is the same process as the floss method, but with monofilament line.


You've described it very well. That seems much more efficient since one could load more beads on the line, rather than using a crochet hook, & having to place a bead one-by-one. (& don't have to contend with the hook splitting the yarn!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

booknits said:


> Once you have soaked your shawl and it is just damp, lay it one your blocking mats. It will find it's own shape with the side curling up in a circular fashion. I have attached a file that will help with blocking.


Hi! I have absolutely no room for horizontal blocking, am hoping one day to get something along the lines of the traditional Shetland Isles stretching frames, I am wondering if you have any bright ideas for me- I could practice on the Alpaca Dragonfly Wings I knit about 2014.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Belle ,the first card ,the greens were too close .You seem to have a good contrast now .Fingers crossed you are happy when you have worked some of it .
> JanetLee ,I didn't know you had to move house to mislay things .????
> Linda ,you made me want to do another Boo pattern so went to look in my library and found I had the Night Collection so may do one in a week or two.


Yes, we moved a bit over a year ago and some things are still in boxes in the garage. But that is DHs stuff, not mine! Just need to go through my containers to find the rest of my crochet hooks.

We sold the house and moved and bought another house out in the country. Edge of town living was getting way to annoying to both of us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have used fishing line a lot. Especially helpful with small hole beads. I tie a knot in one end, load the beads, hook the loop I want to add the bead to, fold the un-knotted end up and slide the bead down over the the loop (passing the line's open end up through the bead), put the loop back on the needle, remove the line. Does that make any sense? I can do this without thinking but describing it? Basically it is the same process as the floss method, but with monofilament line.


I can actually visualize that! Thanks a bunch. :sm10:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

booknits said:


> Your Timeless is looking lovely.


Thank you, I am pleased with how it is coming along.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! I have absolutely no room for horizontal blocking, am hoping one day to get something along the lines of the traditional Shetland Isles stretching frames, I am wondering if you have any bright ideas for me- I could practice on the Alpaca Dragonfly Wings I knit about 2014.


My blocking mats are those sold in DIY stores such as B&Q or Home Depot. They are used for flooring for garages and play areas, fit together like a jigsaw and come apart for storage. I tend to block on the living room floor so the warmth of the fire dries the shawls quickly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

booknits said:


> Once you have soaked your shawl and it is just damp, lay it one your blocking mats. It will find it's own shape with the side curling up in a circular fashion. I have attached a file that will help with blocking.


I have used your method on a previous Boo shawl and it works beautifully, though I have to admit that I don't always take out the pins in the top edge.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your Dragon Wings is great. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Isn't it satisfying when you get to the "interesting" part. That is when I find it hard to put down.


Yes,it sure is. I love seeing how it progresses. It is also nice to be motivated doing it with others here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

booknits said:


> Once you have soaked your shawl and it is just damp, lay it one your blocking mats. It will find it's own shape with the side curling up in a circular fashion. I have attached a file that will help with blocking.


Thank you so much. This will be very helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

booknits said:


> My blocking mats are those sold in DIY stores such as B&Q or Home Depot. They are used for flooring for garages and play areas, fit together like a jigsaw and come apart for storage. I tend to block on the living room floor so the warmth of the fire dries the shawls quickly.


Sorry, blocking on the floor is absolutely out of the question- I could never heave myself back up- and no-one to rescue me anyway. Plus I would not risk it with my little dog he would inevitably walk all over it.

Next plus: I am in New Zealand, and very little of what you can acquire overseas can be got here- one item I can think of immediately is blocking pins- I would have to import them- and have you looked at the cost of postage to NZ?! :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, blocking on the floor is absolutely out of the question- I could never heave myself back up- and no-one to rescue me anyway. Plus I would not risk it with my little dog he would inevitably walk all over it.
> 
> Next plus: I am in New Zealand, and very little of what you can acquire overseas can be got here- one item I can think of immediately is blocking pins- I would have to import them- and have you looked at the cost of postage to NZ?! :sm24: :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


Julie -- I use stainless steel 2" quilting pins -- I find them at the fabric store and they are sold as notions therefore relatively inexpensive. I'm wondering if you know someone who is good with wood and can built you a frame. The original ones just leaned against a structure so maybe you could use it an lean it against a wall in one of your rooms. Another alternative might be acquiring a set of curtain stretchers from the 1950s or thereabout. They are flexible in terms of curtain size, collapsible for storage. My experience is that no matter how large I think my limits are in terms of item size, I manage to need something larger to block --so something like a solid frame would be a restriction. This is definitely a challenge, but as with everything else in your life, I'm sure that you will conquer it in your own time. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I use stainless steel 2" quilting pins -- I find them at the fabric store and they are sold as notions therefore relatively inexpensive. I'm wondering if you know someone who is good with wood and can built you a frame. The original ones just leaned against a structure so maybe you could use it an lean it against a wall in one of your rooms. Another alternative might be acquiring a set of curtain stretchers from the 1950s or thereabout. They are flexible in terms of curtain size, collapsible for storage. My experience is that no matter how large I think my limits are in terms of item size, I manage to need something larger to block --so something like a solid frame would be a restriction. This is definitely a challenge, but as with everything else in your life, I'm sure that you will conquer it in your own time. Good luck.


Actually that is a brilliant suggestion, DeEtta- both my brothers are very good with wood- and I could get the details from Jamieson's of Lerwick- one is too far away for it to be practical, but Alastair is only 5 or 6 Kilometres away as the crow flies! I do have a few lace pins- but they seem a little flimsy.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Bev .When sifting through your patterns yesterday I spotted that and thought I had better read it .Now I will .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- actually that isn't pink -- it is a very pale orange. I'm not sure why, but I seem to have trouble photographing anything in the red family. Not sure it if my light, the camera or the computer. So the range goes from dark green through pale yellow then into a range of oranges. The greens all have a touch of blue in them, but very, very slight.


Then, your order makes a lot of sense!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

linda09 said:


> The post? Or your knitting? :sm26:


My post .Sometimes it is so slow I think it has failed to go.
I fancied Moonflower .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Not done any knitting to-day ,yet .OldestGS came and painted a small room at the back of the house and a friend came for lunch so hope for a restful evening.
Barbara ,I can see no reason why you couldn’t change the width .You would just not do those casts on at each end and would need to calculate the number of patterns to knit .What weight is your yarn ?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually that is a brilliant suggestion, DeEtta- both my brothers are very good with wood- and I could get the details from Jamieson's of Lerwick- one is too far away for it to be practical, but Alastair is only 5 or 6 Kilometres away as the crow flies! I do have a few lace pins- but they seem a little flimsy.


A while back I came across this tutorial for building a shawl stretcher. It could be made to any size, and taken apart for storage...

https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/

And here's one from Knit Picks...

http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/how-to-build-a-lace-blocking-frame/

As DeEtta has shown in an earlier photo of blocking her Dragon Wings shawl, I could guess that a frame could be used in a similar way, using crochet cotton....?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The second would be fine if one edge happened to be straight but what would you do if both we’re curved as in Dragon Wings ?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

booknits said:


> Once you have soaked your shawl and it is just damp, lay it one your blocking mats. It will find it's own shape with the side curling up in a circular fashion. I have attached a file that will help with blocking.


Thank you! Tips are always appreciated. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> A while back I came across this tutorial for building a shawl stretcher. It could be made to any size, and taken apart for storage...
> 
> https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/
> 
> ...


Both of these are excellent. Thank you for sharing. I'm going to save them for reference.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes,it sure is. I love seeing how it progresses. It is also nice to be motivated doing it with others here.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, I bet that moon photo will look great with your stitching. Looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> Joyce, I followed what Melanie suggested for the cast on and twisted the stitches. I also used the right needle to pick up the bridge stitch and then placed it on the left to knit.
> 
> ...


Caryn, I like the shade of brown that is showing up on my computer. I am ready to start the beads also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

booknits said:


> My blocking mats are those sold in DIY stores such as B&Q or Home Depot. They are used for flooring for garages and play areas, fit together like a jigsaw and come apart for storage. I tend to block on the living room floor so the warmth of the fire dries the shawls quickly.


Sounds like what I use also. There are four pieces to each pack and costs around $20 a pack.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> The second would be fine if one edge happened to be straight but what would you do if both we're curved as in Dragon Wings ?


Hmmmm... good question! Thinking about a circle cut out of another piece of wood, with concentric circles marked that could be pegged, and the circle attached to the frame? Or arcs marked out rather than concentric circles?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Actually that is a brilliant suggestion, DeEtta- both my brothers are very good with wood- and I could get the details from Jamieson's of Lerwick- one is too far away for it to be practical, but Alastair is only 5 or 6 Kilometres away as the crow flies! I do have a few lace pins- but they seem a little flimsy.


About the pins- here in the U.S., we have to be careful about what the heads of those pins are made of. Some have plastic at the top of the pin and therefore can't be used with steam of any kind. Be sure that whatever is at the top of the pin (a bead, a flower, etc.) is made of glass. Also, when using these pins, I angle them as I push them into the base so they are almost parallel to the base. That way I can hover about 1" above the piece I'm steaming. This technique is also used for lace shaping in Heirloom Sewing, which is where I first heard about it. The blocking boards I have made for myself were simply a piece of plywood (thickness depends on the size of the board, small boards can be thinner than larger ones), with a piece of cotton batting on top, then a piece of checked COTTON fabric on top of that. The cotton fabric is cut large enough to wrap around to the back of the board. I used a staple gun to attach it to the back of the board, through the wood, but you could use tacks meant for upholstery also. This is sort of an upholstery technique, just made as simple as can be. The reason I emphasized using cotton fabric on the very top is that almost all of the gingham I see in stores here is polyester or a polyester/cotton blend. Those fabrics simply will not hold up to heat and steam. If you have cotton gingham there, just don't get too small of a check, or you may go blind! (Don't ask me how I know that!) You could also use a cotton utility fabric, like the muslin we have here. It could be used plain or with a grid you've drawn on with permanent marker. One of my blocking boards is 2 feet by 4 feet, and I didn't want to draw that many lines. Ugh... These blocking boards are rigid enough to be leaned up against a wall or cabinet once the item is pinned, but the larger one is a little heavy. The blocking can be done horizontally on the floor or a table or a bed and then stood up against something, or stood up and then steamed. The blocking mats that are so popular are not rigid enough to stand up against a wall or piece of furniture.

Foam core board could be used in place of the plywood, would be much lighter, but T pins would have to be used to hold the fabric on the back. Staples will pull right out. Be sure to get a thicker foam core board, 1/4" (7mm) would wobble and probably break apart, especially in a larger size.

Just an idea to keep in mind! Where there's a will, there's a way! By the way, foam core board could also be cut into whatever size and shape you wanted for sweater blocking. One piece for the body, maybe separate pieces for the sleeves that were inserted before the sweater was pulled down over the body piece? The whole thing could easily be stood up against the wall or something else to dry.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have foam interlocking pieces used for children to play on. I never seem to lay enough down and usually have to add some. I avoid laying them on the floor as I can get down but find it hard getting back up again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> About the pins- here in the U.S., we have to be careful about what the heads of those pins are made of. Some have plastic at the top of the pin and therefore can't be used with steam of any kind. Be sure that whatever is at the top of the pin (a bead, a flower, etc.) is made of glass. Also, when using these pins, I angle them as I push them into the base so they are almost parallel to the base. That way I can hover about 1" above the piece I'm steaming. This technique is also used for lace shaping in Heirloom Sewing, which is where I first heard about it. The blocking boards I have made for myself were simply a piece of plywood (thickness depends on the size of the board, small boards can be thinner than larger ones), with a piece of cotton batting on top, then a piece of checked COTTON fabric on top of that. The cotton fabric is cut large enough to wrap around to the back of the board. I used a staple gun to attach it to the back of the board, through the wood, but you could use tacks meant for upholstery also. This is sort of an upholstery technique, just made as simple as can be. The reason I emphasized using cotton fabric on the very top is that almost all of the gingham I see in stores here is polyester or a polyester/cotton blend. Those fabrics simply will not hold up to heat and steam. If you have cotton gingham there, just don't get too small of a check, or you may go blind! (Don't ask me how I know that!) You could also use a cotton utility fabric, like the muslin we have here. It could be used plain or with a grid you've drawn on with permanent marker. One of my blocking boards is 2 feet by 4 feet, and I didn't want to draw that many lines. Ugh... These blocking boards are rigid enough to be leaned up against a wall or cabinet once the item is pinned, but the larger one is a little heavy. The blocking can be done horizontally on the floor or a table or a bed and then stood up against something, or stood up and then steamed. The blocking mats that are so popular are not rigid enough to stand up against a wall or piece of furniture.
> 
> Foam core board could be used in place of the plywood, would be much lighter, but T pins would have to be used to hold the fabric on the back. Staples will pull right out. Be sure to get a thicker foam core board, 1/4" (7mm) would wobble and probably break apart, especially in a larger size.
> 
> Just an idea to keep in mind! Where there's a will, there's a way! By the way, foam core board could also be cut into whatever size and shape you wanted for sweater blocking. One piece for the body, maybe separate pieces for the sleeves that were inserted before the sweater was pulled down over the body piece? The whole thing could easily be stood up against the wall or something else to dry.


Joyce, thank you for your concern, but my present house is quite miniature, I simply don't have anywhere that I could block horizontally- it has got to be vertical. I spoke with Alastair after I had sent him an email with the links that (Del?) gave. He is quite interested in helping me.

I don't even have room for a table. And I am aware of the need to use glass headed pins


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce, thank you for your concern, but my present house is quite miniature, I simply don't have anywhere that I could block horizontally- it has got to be vertical. I spoke with Alastair after I had sent him an email with the links that (Del?) gave. He is quite interested in helping me.
> 
> I don't even have room for a table. And I am aware of the need to use glass headed pins


Could you attach the foam mats to a large board and lean it against a wall?


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmmm... good question! Thinking about a circle cut out of another piece of wood, with concentric circles marked that could be pegged, and the circle attached to the frame? Or arcs marked out rather than concentric circles?


when blocking round tablecloths I use pvc pipes with homemade wire stopper/connectors. 3/8 inch by 8 ft lengths. seldom need more than two keep four on hand. they hide easily when not in use. i'm planning on using my hoola hoop tomorrow for this size project.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't even have room for a table. And I am aware of the need to use glass headed pins


Didn't mean to insult your intelligence, I figured you knew about glass headed pins. Hopefully, pins are more clearly labeled in your stores than they are here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Finished 5 repeats of chart 2 - on to chart 3 this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

booknits said:


> Could you attach the foam mats to a large board and lean it against a wall?


Sorry to seem obstructive, but I think I will go the way of the Shetland Isles frame that can be dismantled, and will cause less of a storage problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Didn't mean to insult your intelligence, I figured you knew about glass headed pins. Hopefully, pins are more clearly labeled in your stores than they are here.


Sorry- it is easy to get frazzled in the heat- and yesterday we were up around 30C. I see that that is about 86F- but with our high humidity it can be hard going. It has been like this for nearly a month and a half, probability at least another month and a half to go- but sometimes March and April can be hot too.
We do have fairly strict labeling laws- don't always work- but the intent is there.


----------



## booknits (Jan 6, 2018)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to seem obstructive, but I think I will go the way of the Shetland Isles frame that can be dismantled, and will cause less of a storage problem.


Not obstructive at all, just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

booknits said:


> Not obstructive at all, just tossing ideas out there.


Thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Not done any knitting to-day ,yet .OldestGS came and painted a small room at the back of the house and a friend came for lunch so hope for a restful evening.
> Barbara ,I can see no reason why you couldn't change the width .You would just not do those casts on at each end and would need to calculate the number of patterns to knit .What weight is your yarn ?


I should have thought of that, duh. My yarn is a sport weight. Seems a little heavier that fingering but not as heavy as worsted. It is leftover from a sweater I made years ago, so no labels. ????. I got it at a fiber show. Will post a picture when I get a bit further along. I do like the tab start. Gives a nice edge.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Joyce - nice description of your blocking mat design.

Julie - Seems like you might have to nail something to a wall or on the roof for blocking. :sm05: :sm04: 


Knitting update: I am getting close to binding off Dragonfly Wings. I'll be starting row 80 during lunch today. Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Joyce - nice description of your blocking mat design.
> 
> Julie - Seems like you might have to nail something to a wall or on the roof for blocking. :sm05: :sm04:
> 
> Knitting update: I am getting close to binding off Dragonfly Wings. I'll be starting row 80 during lunch today. Yay!


I'll be propping it behind the Sofa in the sitting room- only wall I have big enough- alternatively- as they do in Shetland- outside on a good day!!!!!!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Many great ideas here ,thank you to all who made suggestions .
I am casting off and have a question .In the previous DW I worked the k2 tog through the back as this seemed a natural progression to me .With this one I have been knitting 2 tog .as normal and find it a bit clumsy to do.Is one correct and the other incorrect?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Many great ideas here ,thank you to all who made suggestions .
> I am casting off and have a question .In the previous DW I worked the k2 tog through the back as this seemed a natural progression to me .With this one I have been knitting 2 tog .as normal and find it a bit clumsy to do.Is one correct and the other incorrect?


Ann, I have just cast off through the front off the loop. I have always done it before through the back of the loop which flowed better. I can't answer which is right or wrong.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Norma .I am doing the same as you have done .MIGHT get round to blocking tomorrow but had to substitute Beads in a test knit to get the pattern done so now the correct beads are here I want to finish it correctly .
Melanie ,you have knitted this quickly considering you go to work .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


Interesting method. Nicely knitted and beaded.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


Very inventive! Very pretty!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I haven't done as much knitting as I would have liked but it is coming along slowly. I too have had "struggles" to find the bar for M1 with the cast on stitches but I'll persevere. I've been busy trying to sort out what to pack with the variable weather. We've had almost 3 seasons here since yesterday. Cold, warm, snow melt so that we can now see a good part of our grass, rain, freezing rain and sleet, flash freeze and now snow...


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Vickie P said:


> I haven't done as much knitting as I would have liked but it is coming along slowly. I too have had "struggles" to find the bar for M1 with the cast on stitches but I'll persevere. I've been busy trying to sort out what to pack with the variable weather. We've had almost 3 seasons here since yesterday. Cold, warm, snow melt so that we can now see a good part of our grass, rain, freezing rain and sleet, flash freeze and now snow...


I found that if I reached up the next stitch, I could keep the tip of the needle on the thread as I trace back toward the working section, then once in the clear could lift and position the chunk needed

{luck of the draw: of course what's on my needles right now isn't hard to spot at all}


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your lovely wishes for our weekend. It was wonderful. We did some hiking and got some pics and puzzled, read and knit in front of the fireplace in the great room. We got back on Tues afternoon and have had major catchup cleaning all week. Finally caught up. Not sure how I can get caught up here though. You have been flying while I have been gone.

Melanie, your DragonWings looks great.
Ann, love your yarn and beads.
Julie, thanks so for digging out a picture of Rufus and Ringo as a pup. I loved it.

I know I have missed posts etc. I hope you all will forgive me as I catch up.



p14


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, glad to hear you have an appointment. . .finally.

Karen, hope your knee straightens out.

Gary and I were just talking about chains for tires in the snow. We all used to do that when it snowed-long, long ago.  Probably banned because of damage to the roads.

p16


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by, Boo. 

JanetLee, that is going to look great with those red beads.

Norma, love the color or yours.

p19 All I have time for now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Many great ideas here ,thank you to all who made suggestions .
> I am casting off and have a question .In the previous DW I worked the k2 tog through the back as this seemed a natural progression to me .With this one I have been knitting 2 tog .as normal and find it a bit clumsy to do.Is one correct and the other incorrect?


I have always done this bind off "as normal", never thought to do it through the back loops.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


What a lovely color combination. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


Ooooh, like the colors of your yarn and beads together. Wonderful work! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> I found that if I reached up the next stitch, I could keep the tip of the needle on the thread as I trace back toward the working section, then once in the clear could lift and position the chunk needed
> 
> {luck of the draw: of course what's on my needles right now isn't hard to spot at all}


Yes, that's what I did, too--before the stitch came off the cable onto the needle--easier to see & grab out of the mess of threads! & put it on a stitch marker 'til I came to it to work it. Great minds & all that??? :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your lovely wishes for our weekend. It was wonderful. We did some hiking and got some pics and puzzled, read and knit in front of the fireplace in the great room. We got back on Tues afternoon and have had major catchup cleaning all week. Finally caught up. Not sure how I can get caught up here though. You have been flying while I have been gone.
> 
> Melanie, your DragonWings looks great.
> Ann, love your yarn and beads.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


That is very pretty indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I have always done this bind off "as normal", never thought to do it through the back loops.


That is interesting. It was counterintuitive for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for stopping by, Boo.
> 
> JanetLee, that is going to look great with those red beads.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev. I am pleased you had a wonderful weekend :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


That's very pretty NancyLea. The colors make me think of summer and rainbow sherbert.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

booknits said:


> Shawls are very different than garments when choosing a needle size. For a shawl you will always use a needle size larger than you would for the same yarn for a sweater. This is because you want your fabric to be drapey rather than dense. Imagine cutting a triangle out of a large sweater and letting a small child wear it as a shawl - it would be stiff and difficult to wear.


Thanks so much for this. Good to know.

p22


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

NancyLea - nice tutorial

Bev - glad you had a good getaway


Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Looking grand :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


Stunning. Simply stunning
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking grand :sm24: :sm24:


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning. Simply stunning
> :sm24: :sm24:


From me as well, DeEtta!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nancy ,that is so pretty in that yarn .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Babalou said:


> That's very pretty NancyLea. The colors make me think of summer and rainbow sherbert.


The word sherbert made my mouth water ,literally ! Naughty Barbara.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

There are a few issues to address I think.
The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


Beautiful!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Can anyone spot my deliberate mistake ? Hahaha .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

nancylea57 said:


> I found that if I reached up the next stitch, I could keep the tip of the needle on the thread as I trace back toward the working section, then once in the clear could lift and position the chunk needed
> 
> {luck of the draw: of course what's on my needles right now isn't hard to spot at all}


Thanks for your tutorial!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Melanie ,I guessed you would be taking the needles off pretty soon.Looking forward to seeing it blocked .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


It's beautiful! Always amazes me to see what blocking can do!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Belle ,what an impressive start to your temperature scarf .Love the colours in this part.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a delightful time freeing up 3 of the 4 doors ... getting them open.

Where did that warm air go? :sm23: 

I will be sitting quietly trying to rewarm a bit later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


That is so pretty. Beautifully blocked.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Very nice indeed! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


That is going to be very striking! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


Absolutely gorgeous! Beautifully done. Nope, don't see any mistake. Yes, see a furry little buddy there.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev ,pleased your short break was enjoyable .Getting back to work is always undesirable .
Karen ,hope things warm up soon ,including yourself .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Many thanks Vicki ,Norma and Dell. I quite like the way it has developed .The previous one ,although better quality yarn ,doesn’t seem as good .I used some stash yarn on the latest one .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start DeEtta.

Ann, it is beautiful in cream. Just don't let it get Hectored.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Melanie .I have to be careful to put the chairs under the table or he jumps onto the chair ,then can reach things on the table and I have caught him ON the table .I have to say ,not so much is Hectored these days but he is nearly three now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


The blob is going to be beautiful. That has been a quick kit, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


A really vibrant month, DeEtta. Looks great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


This is lovely, Ann. Yes, I can spot an inquisitive nose. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Good for you! Looks like a rich royal purple to me.

Finally found the crochet hook and have completed the first four rows of the lace design.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


Fascinating, and lovely colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


Pretty! DH usually helps me with blocking. He does all the tedious measuring and I do most of the pinning. Yes, very painful on the lower back and knees.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good for you! Looks like a rich royal purple to me.
> 
> Finally found the crochet hook and have completed the first four rows of the lace design.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


very pretty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> very pretty


Thank you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


Well done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


I am wondering which shot is closer to the real colour? I wish I were half as good a lace knitter as yourself!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


It is beautiful Norma. It looks to be a teal color, which I like.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Well, it was going so well, until it wasn't. I was on row 59 and was going to start the next row. In the bright light I found a hole 3 or 4 rows back at the cast on edge. Knitting back that far will be a challenge and I don't trust myself to frog to there and pick up the stitches. So, for the moment, I will set this aside until we're back from Memphis and try to fix it then. It's disappointing but I am learning...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> The word sherbert made my mouth water ,literally ! Naughty Barbara.


I can be a bad girl. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Very pretty, Melanie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


That pattern is gorgeous, DeEtta. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


It's lovely, Ann, and I do see your nosey boy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


It turned out so pretty, Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Norma .I am doing the same as you have done .MIGHT get round to blocking tomorrow but had to substitute Beads in a test knit to get the pattern done so now the correct beads are here I want to finish it correctly .
> Melanie ,you have knitted this quickly considering you go to work .


Hmm, I am just reading this now after I have already cast off and it seems I did it through the back loops. Is it a big difference that you have noticed?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering which shot is closer to the real colour? I wish I were half as good a lace knitter as yourself!


Thank you, Julie. The bottom shot is almost the correct colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> It is beautiful Norma. It looks to be a teal color, which I like.


It is teal, Melanie. Thank you :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll be propping it behind the Sofa in the sitting room- only wall I have big enough- alternatively- as they do in Shetland- outside on a good day!!!!!!


Sure hope you brother comes through with building a frame for you! Outside does seem like a good idea and would definitely dry fast in your weather now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> Well, it was going so well, until it wasn't. I was on row 59 and was going to start the next row. In the bright light I found a hole 3 or 4 rows back at the cast on edge. Knitting back that far will be a challenge and I don't trust myself to frog to there and pick up the stitches. So, for the moment, I will set this aside until we're back from Memphis and try to fix it then. It's disappointing but I am learning...


What a great shame :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It turned out so pretty, Norma.


Thank so much and I think very useful, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> started 11 pm the 7th. finished knitting 12 pm the 11/12th. washed and on blocker by 5 am. dry and off blocker around 4 pm ....photos,,,, hint baby hoola is only 20" and hangs on a door when in use, behind bookcase when not.


Interesting use of the hoops. Love your shawl colors and bead match!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Hmm, I am just reading this now after I have already cast off and it seems I did it through the back loops. Is it a big difference that you have noticed?


Now that I have block mine, I don't think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your lovely wishes for our weekend. It was wonderful. We did some hiking and got some pics and puzzled, read and knit in front of the fireplace in the great room. We got back on Tues afternoon and have had major catchup cleaning all week. Finally caught up. Not sure how I can get caught up here though. You have been flying while I have been gone.
> 
> Melanie, your DragonWings looks great.
> Ann, love your yarn and beads.
> ...


Sounds like you had a wonderful get away Bev. Hope you share some pictures


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Looks wonderful Melanie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


You are so very creative DeEtta! This is gorgeous!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


Very nicely blocked Ann! Interesting about the difference you see with the bind off in front! 
Very cute little nosey guy getting into the picture


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good for you! Looks like a rich royal purple to me.
> 
> Finally found the crochet hook and have completed the first four rows of the lace design.


Yay for finding your crochet hook! Not too far to go now


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> very pretty


Beautiful, Norma. It will be such a nice accessory to wear!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Beautiful, Norma. It will be such a nice accessory to wear!


Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


Other than color, we appear to have the same blobs. Love yours in the light color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. The bottom shot is almost the correct colour.


I did wonder if that was it! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sure hope you brother comes through with building a frame for you! Outside does seem like a good idea and would definitely dry fast in your weather now.


I sure hope so too- I will have to keep trying to call him he has gotten very forgetful - noticeably since he took an hour too long to be revived after his heart operation. A good friend, who has practiced as a nurse all her working life, says this impacts on long term memory, but the short term memory is no longer what one hopes.
It would dry in a flash, I think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


I agree with Melanie- I love the light colour, Caryn!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


Ooohing, ohhhing, & aaahing. It is so pretty. Love the color (any color that has blue!)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


Oh, nicely done. It will be stunning when blocked. Is it a light lavender or light grey?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


A very pretty scarf/shawl, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


It will be lovely blocked.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


That very elegant. Lovely work :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Ooohing, ohhhing, & aaahing. It is so pretty. Love the color (any color that has blue!)


Thank you. Another blue freak :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


Good looking Norma. Like the yarn/bead combo.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> What a great shame :sm25:


I agree with Norma, Ficki. I have some choice words that I habitually use in those circumstances. You probably know them all.......


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


Nice blob, Caryn. It'll be gorgeous when blocked. Hope you have a good visit with your Mom.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

A lovely completed Dragon Wings ,Norma .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> A very pretty scarf/shawl, Norma.


Thank you, Linda. :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Caryn,it looks very pretty .
JanetLee .thank you for the sights of nature.
Vicki ,so sorry you need to correct something.Better to leave it until you are refreshed .It would be good if someone could help you .Perhaps sending a pic would be an idea as there are so many wise women here !
I don’t think there are any men ..yet.
Been busy getting a few things finished off and the dining room tidied up.A local lady requested some help with a jumper she is knitting for her GS so is coming here tomorrow .I have done the test knit ,blocking now and meant to look at yarn while I was upstairs but forgot .Apart from the tests for the 2 Shetland Scarves I have empty needles !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good looking Norma. Like the yarn/bead combo.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> A lovely completed Dragon Wings ,Norma .


It was a great pattern you chose for us knit. I did enjoy it :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


Amazing pictures! It's always a surprise what you will see or find on those outings :sm09:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> I agree with Norma, Ficki. I have some choice words that I habitually use in those circumstances. You probably know them all.......


And have used them all. At least twice!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


Wonderful photos. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


It's pretty even before it is blocked, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


Nice color!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


Looks wonderful, like the lighter color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Than you, Ann, Vickie, Del, re: photos. Always on the look for something different!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.

This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


JanetLee -- like the color as it is shown, but imagine that the "real" color is even more striking. The red adds a real punctuation mark!. Another yummy one.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta. Hoping for sun tomorrow! To better show the color. The lace/beads took me in total maybe 6 hours. The learning curve on the beads definitely slowed me down, but it was fun trying different techniques and finding one that worked for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, DeEtta. Hoping for sun tomorrow! To better show the color. The lace/beads took me in total maybe 6 hours. The learning curve on the beads definitely slowed me down, but it was fun trying different techniques and finding one that worked for me.


Curiosity compels me to ask, which of the techniques you tried and found worked best for you? Or any other comments about any of the techniques? I'm still very new to this type of work and felt awkward for the first couple of rounds.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


Wonderful job. Those red beads really set off the design.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I used the fishing line to mount my beads. The first row of that I found fiddly, tedious & slow, placing only one bead at a time on the line; then smartened up & strung a bunch of them; got into the groove , & while the beading slowed me down, it was no longer tedious. The beads are really bright; thought they were clear--uh-uh--they're lined in silver! Oh, well. Made a big boo-boo on row 71, getting the YOs out of place. But since I don't care for the way the striping of the yarn played out, I'm going to frog the whole thing. Should have chosen a solid or tonal for this fun pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Nice color!


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


That is magnificent. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


Looks great JanetLee. I remember your prior photo of the grey yarn. Those red beads will really pop!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I used the fishing line to mount my beads. The first row of that I found fiddly, tedious & slow, placing only one bead at a time on the line; then smartened up & strung a bunch of them; got into the groove , & while the beading slowed me down, it was no longer tedious. The beads are really bright; thought they were clear--uh-uh--they're lined in silver! Oh, well. Made a big boo-boo on row 71, getting the YOs out of place. But since I don't care for the way the striping of the yarn played out, I'm going to frog the whole thing. Should have chosen a solid or tonal for this fun pattern.


 :sm13: Sorry you are going to frog.

Silver lined beads are great for catching the light.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


Love these, Janet Lee, quite magical. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Caryn,it looks very pretty .
> JanetLee .thank you for the sights of nature.
> Vicki ,so sorry you need to correct something.Better to leave it until you are refreshed .It would be good if someone could help you .Perhaps sending a pic would be an idea as there are so many wise women here !
> I don't think there are any men ..yet.
> Been busy getting a few things finished off and the dining room tidied up.A local lady requested some help with a jumper she is knitting for her GS so is coming here tomorrow .I have done the test knit ,blocking now and meant to look at yarn while I was upstairs but forgot .Apart from the tests for the 2 Shetland Scarves I have empty needles !


And so many possibilities to choose from - is your head spinning with them?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


I love the impact of your beads - very dramatic. :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


Very pretty, JanetLee. I thought I remembered that your's was going to be gray with red beads.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


Amazing detail in those pictures, JanetLee!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out. 
My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


Love your yarnbowl, Del. So elegant and simple. Wish I'd thought of it.... Sorry you are going to lose your work when frogging, but if you aren't happy then its better to just address it now and get it over with.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


Love the yarn bowl. I have been using a coffee mug, lol. I think I have that same yarn but have not found the right project yet. I have thought about making a sweater and using the striping yarn as an accent. Maybe the yoke area or a stripe or two.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


That is a pity. The yarn bowl is terrific :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Love your yarnbowl, Del. So elegant and simple. Wish I'd thought of it.... Sorry you are going to lose your work when frogging, but if you aren't happy then its better to just address it now and get it over with.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for your comments on the "Yarn bowl" ladies. And thanks for the commiseration on the project. All has not been lost in doing it--learned beading techniques; learned to use the lifeline with the hole in the cable--not fond of that because it really drags on the yarn--and found out that I prefer using a needle and placing the line just after knitting a resting row; learned NOT to knit lace while watching TV!; learned to do the garter stitch tab.

Kudos to booknits for writing such clear & detailed instructions. Loved the highlighting for where to place the beads. This is a lovely shawl (I just chose the wrong yarn from my stash for it!).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for your comments on the "Yarn bowl" ladies. And thanks for the commiseration on the project. All has not been lost in doing it--learned beading techniques; learned to use the lifeline with the hole in the cable--not fond of that because it really drags on the yarn--and found out that I prefer using a needle and placing the line just after knitting a resting row; learned NOT to knit lace while watching TV!; learned to do the garter stitch tab.
> 
> Kudos to booknits for writing such clear & detailed instructions. Loved the highlighting for where to place the beads. This is a lovely shawl (I just chose the wrong yarn from my stash for it!).


Del -- It seems that I actually LEARN lessons when I have to pay the penalty; so like you I realize that these learning exercises, are just that exercises that improve my overall competence so that the next time I try something I'll "hit it out of the park." Glad you had so many firsts that balance the scales.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Del -- It seems that I actually LEARN lessons when I have to pay the penalty; so like you I realize that these learning exercises, are just that exercises that improve my overall competence so that the next time I try something I'll "hit it out of the park." Glad you had so many firsts that balance the scales.


True! The best lessons & learning come from mistakes made. They stick with one longer!!! :sm02:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


I really like it, well done. On my I Pad it's Navy Blue!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


I rather like the colour, but it's not me that will wear it. And as they say, necessity if the mother of invention. I enjoy repurposing household/workshop items for knitting/crocheting needs!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Melanie, Julie, Dell, Linda, Norma, DeEtta, Ann, Barbara, JanetLee for you kind comments about my shawl. It will be fun to see it when it is blocked. 

Dell, it is a grayish color with a tinge of lavender in it. I think I got a pretty true picture of the color this time.

JanetLee, I love your nature pictures. It sure looked humid! The lizard was such a pretty color.

DeEtta, I am glad I am having some time with my mother. Just wish it could be longer.

Oh my goodness Ann- nothing on your needles- you must be having withdrawal symptoms!

Lovely shawl, JanetLee. I really do like those red beads!

Too bad you are unhappy with your shawl, Del. I think the striping is actually pretty, but it is yours and you’re the one who needs to be happy with it. Great that it was a learning experience for you though. Love your clever yarn bowl


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Curiosity compels me to ask, which of the techniques you tried and found worked best for you? Or any other comments about any of the techniques? I'm still very new to this type of work and felt awkward for the first couple of rounds.


I would work the stitch, put it back on the left hand needle. I had the crochet hook sticking out of the container with the beads. I would pick one up on the hook, grab the stitch off the left hand needle, slid the bead down, and then put it back on the left hand needle. Put the hook back in the container and switch the stitch back to the right hand needle. I actually had it down to just under 5 or so seconds per bead. Okay, yes, I am a bit anal and like to find the easiest way for me to do things. Hope this makes sense. This was my first bead project and had thought out different ways to try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Wonderful job. Those red beads really set off the design.


Thanks, Del. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is magnificent. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks great JanetLee. I remember your prior photo of the grey yarn. Those red beads will really pop!


Thank you, still need to take a photograph out in the sun to show the color better. :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love these, Janet Lee, quite magical. :sm02:


Thanks, Linda. Still practicing as you can see.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love the impact of your beads - very dramatic. :sm24: :sm01:


Thank you, was not sure if they are supposed to show up that much or not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty, JanetLee. I thought I remembered that your's was going to be gray with red beads.


Thank you. Yes, mine is gray with the red beads.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Amazing detail in those pictures, JanetLee!


Thanks! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


Sorry you are frogging this. I like the colors, but if you don't like the stripes, then frogging is the correct thing to do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for your comments on the "Yarn bowl" ladies. And thanks for the commiseration on the project. All has not been lost in doing it--learned beading techniques; learned to use the lifeline with the hole in the cable--not fond of that because it really drags on the yarn--and found out that I prefer using a needle and placing the line just after knitting a resting row; learned NOT to knit lace while watching TV!; learned to do the garter stitch tab.
> 
> Kudos to booknits for writing such clear & detailed instructions. Loved the highlighting for where to place the beads. This is a lovely shawl (I just chose the wrong yarn from my stash for it!).


Wow, that was a lot learned on this project. :sm24:

I like the highlighting for bead placement also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I really like it, well done. On my I Pad it's Navy Blue!


Thanks, looks Navy Blue to me also, but it is a dark gray.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Melanie, Julie, Dell, Linda, Norma, DeEtta, Ann, Barbara, JanetLee for you kind comments about my shawl. It will be fun to see it when it is blocked.
> 
> Dell, it is a grayish color with a tinge of lavender in it. I think I got a pretty true picture of the color this time.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the nature photographs. Fun trying to get some good ones.

And the shawl was a fun, quick knit. Will be sending it to my Aunt Selma for her birthday in February.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I would work the stitch, put it back on the left hand needle. I had the crochet hook sticking out of the container with the beads. I would pick one up on the hook, grab the stitch off the left hand needle, slid the bead down, and then put it back on the left hand needle. Put the hook back in the container and switch the stitch back to the right hand needle. I actually had it down to just under 5 or so seconds per bead. Okay, yes, I am a bit anal and like to find the easiest way for me to do things. Hope this makes sense. This was my first bead project and had thought out different ways to try.


Actually, mirrors exactly what I was doing also. In general once I got used to the rhythm it went pretty fast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Del - if you learned things then all is not lost  Still a bummer having to frog but most of us here have been there too.

JanetLee - I too have to put the stitch back on the left needle when beading. Although I use a Fleegle Beader so I load up a bunch of beads. Not sure if it is any faster, especially when I jostle it and beads go flying, lol.


I am working on the baby blanket again. I fear it may not be large enough when I am finished with the pattern so I may add a border section using one of the cable elements from the body.

Hope all have a good night,

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, mirrors exactly what I was doing also. In general once I got used to the rhythm it went pretty fast. Thanks for sharing.


You are most welcome. It seemed to work just fine for me. Good to know others worked it like that also. I did not watch any videos, just figured I would wing it and figure it out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Del - if you learned things then all is not lost  Still a bummer having to frog but most of us here have been there too.
> 
> JanetLee - I too have to put the stitch back on the left needle when beading. Although I use a Fleegle Beader so I load up a bunch of beads. Not sure if it is any faster, especially when I jostle it and beads go flying, lol.
> 
> ...


I tried putting it on the right needle but I was needing to pull through too much yarn and than needing to tighten it back up. Seemed like wasted motion to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for your comments on the "Yarn bowl" ladies. And thanks for the commiseration on the project. All has not been lost in doing it--learned beading techniques; learned to use the lifeline with the hole in the cable--not fond of that because it really drags on the yarn--and found out that I prefer using a needle and placing the line just after knitting a resting row; learned NOT to knit lace while watching TV!; learned to do the garter stitch tab.
> 
> Kudos to booknits for writing such clear & detailed instructions. Loved the highlighting for where to place the beads. This is a lovely shawl (I just chose the wrong yarn from my stash for it!).


Lots of new techniques learned then so all is not lost. Will you choose a different yarn and start again?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I would work the stitch, put it back on the left hand needle. I had the crochet hook sticking out of the container with the beads. I would pick one up on the hook, grab the stitch off the left hand needle, slid the bead down, and then put it back on the left hand needle. Put the hook back in the container and switch the stitch back to the right hand needle. I actually had it down to just under 5 or so seconds per bead. Okay, yes, I am a bit anal and like to find the easiest way for me to do things. Hope this makes sense. This was my first bead project and had thought out different ways to try.


Sometimes a designer asks you to put the bead on the stitch before working it - it is to do with where the stitch ends up sitting usually I think, though often before or after doesn't matter so much. On the Timeless I'm doing it does matter because you are asked to work into a stitch 3 rows down - and that is a beaded stitch so the beads needs to sit right at the bottom of that stitch , not the top of it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, was not sure if they are supposed to show up that much or not.


I think that is up to your own preference - these work beautifully.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Beautiful in purple Janet Lee but laughing as I say it ! The grey is so off it is unbelievable .Bet it is stunning IRL .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Del,fishing line is a bit slippery but you can use dental floss in the same way .It is easier when you thread many beads at once isn’t it ? Such a shame to frog the whole thing but happiness with the finished object is required .I like those beads lined silver and often use them as a neutral colour .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry I have been missing .As soon as I mentioned empty needles a portion of a test knit arrived followed by another so have been doing those .The first one ,finished ,writing to Elizabeth ,and realised I had already done it ! All undone back to where I started now but so cross with myself .
Yes,Linda ,I had been looking through the patterns but no decision made when those tests arrived .It is a pleasant knit when it is easy to follow .I know others have favourite designers so please advise which are easy to follow .I tend to use Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogyarns ) Bev (Booknits ) and Toni (stlorenz ) all on Ravelry .
My hope is that joining in this project has inspired at least one person to adventure further into lace knitting as I did myself .I found the three designers I favour because I am a member in here .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry I have been missing .As soon as I mentioned empty needles a portion of a test knit arrived followed by another so have been doing those .The first one ,finished ,writing to Elizabeth ,and realised I had already done it ! All undone back to where I started now but so cross with myself .
> Yes,Linda ,I had been looking through the patterns but no decision made when those tests arrived .It is a pleasant knit when it is easy to follow .I know others have favourite designers so please advise which are easy to follow .I tend to use Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogyarns ) Bev (Booknits ) and Toni (stlorenz ) all on Ravelry .
> My hope is that joining in this project has inspired at least one person to adventure further into lace knitting as I did myself .I found the three designers I favour because I am a member in here .


Thanks for bringing this pattern (Dragonfly Wings) to our attention. I enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry I have been missing .As soon as I mentioned empty needles a portion of a test knit arrived followed by another so have been doing those .The first one ,finished ,writing to Elizabeth ,and realised I had already done it ! All undone back to where I started now but so cross with myself .
> Yes,Linda ,I had been looking through the patterns but no decision made when those tests arrived .It is a pleasant knit when it is easy to follow .I know others have favourite designers so please advise which are easy to follow .I tend to use Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogyarns ) Bev (Booknits ) and Toni (stlorenz ) all on Ravelry .
> My hope is that joining in this project has inspired at least one person to adventure further into lace knitting as I did myself .I found the three designers I favour because I am a member in here .


Susannah IC is worth a look - like Boo her patterns look more complicated than they are. If you fancy a challenge and varied shapes Rosemary Hill's designs are beautiful for intermediate/experienced lace knitters.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


Oh yummy. That is going to be gorgeous, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Oh yummy. That is going to be gorgeous, Norma.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Lots of new techniques learned then so all is not lost. Will you choose a different yarn and start again?


Possibly, with a #4 worsted weight in a solid color. I've so much stash, and other projects in line that I'd like to do, that it would be later. Melanie's came out so pretty that I'm encouraged to try with such a yarn.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry I have been missing .As soon as I mentioned empty needles a portion of a test knit arrived followed by another so have been doing those .The first one ,finished ,writing to Elizabeth ,and realised I had already done it ! All undone back to where I started now but so cross with myself .
> Yes,Linda ,I had been looking through the patterns but no decision made when those tests arrived .It is a pleasant knit when it is easy to follow .I know others have favourite designers so please advise which are easy to follow .I tend to use Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogyarns ) Bev (Booknits ) and Toni (stlorenz ) all on Ravelry .
> My hope is that joining in this project has inspired at least one person to adventure further into lace knitting as I did myself .I found the three designers I favour because I am a member in here .


Another designer you might look at is Dee O'Keefe. She is also on Ravelry as stevieland. Many on KP rave about her lace patterns, and the method in which she writes them, including providing charts. She has frequent "special sales", and at least one free pattern that I know of.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


That's gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> This is how far I've gotten. The big boo-boo is at the orange marker. The white is the lifeline (and yes, frogging to that point would be at the row needed to correct the mistake- but since I don't like the striping, I wouldn't wear the shawl). I'm thinking making a top in entrelac would break that up; will have to play with it & find out.
> My yarn bowl/spindle--a drinking straw mounted on a singleton needle!


Sorry you feel you have to frog it. DH accidentally broke my yarn bowl that was a gift from my cousin. ????Very positive way to view it as a learning experience.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


This is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Sorry I have been missing .As soon as I mentioned empty needles a portion of a test knit arrived followed by another so have been doing those .The first one ,finished ,writing to Elizabeth ,and realised I had already done it ! All undone back to where I started now but so cross with myself .
> Yes,Linda ,I had been looking through the patterns but no decision made when those tests arrived .It is a pleasant knit when it is easy to follow .I know others have favourite designers so please advise which are easy to follow .I tend to use Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogyarns ) Bev (Booknits ) and Toni (stlorenz ) all on Ravelry .
> My hope is that joining in this project has inspired at least one person to adventure further into lace knitting as I did myself .I found the three designers I favour because I am a member in here .


This is my first Booknits and the pattern is really easy to follow. I am finally ready to switch to size 8 needles to start the lace border. I like Elizabeth's and Toni's patterns, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> That's gorgeous! Love the colors.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> This is going to be gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Over half-way on the page count :sm23: 

I had to comment before too many pages went by (bookmark position). :sm24: 

I'm 8 repeats of 12 into a project that will whet all y'alls appetite for more photos. :sm15:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

No notifications for a few days. 
I shall look into those Linda ,Thanks .
The blues look good together Norma .
Del,sorry I forgot to mention your ingenuity with the yarn bowl.My GS is trying to make me a bowl out of hard wood.Shame about yours Barbara .
I am one of the few people ,it appears ,who is incapable of following a Dee pattern .I tried her free one and must have restarted four times but failed each time .I did make one of her recent ones successfully though but there was only a small width of lace .
Thank you Melanie ,I am pleased you enjoyed it .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hoping Joyce is coping with relatives and that Nancy is alright .I think Vicki is away .I am sure there were others thinking of working on this and please ask if you want help.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh 
Karen you little temptress .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh yummy. That is going to be gorgeous, Norma.


It sure is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sorry you feel you have to frog it. DH accidentally broke my yarn bowl that was a gift from my cousin. ????Very positive way to view it as a learning experience.


That is a pity, none-the-less, Barbara!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sure is!


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I am indeed in Memphis. With snow on the ground and cold temperatures. Very unusual!! I should have brought needles and yarn to knit hats and mitts. There are bands from South America and places that don't get snow and this will be a huge shock! We have been coming to Memphis for 10 years and have never seen it so cold or snow on the ground. Will make it a challenge to go from bar to bar for the International Blues Challenge!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Keep wrapped up Vicki and have a good time .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


on my way to print pattern THANK YOU


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Hoping Joyce is coping with relatives and that Nancy is alright .I think Vicki is away .I am sure there were others thinking of working on this and please ask if you want help.


I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!

The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!

It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


Ooooh, that is pretty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Another designer you might look at is Dee O'Keefe. She is also on Ravelry as stevieland. Many on KP rave about her lace patterns, and the method in which she writes them, including providing charts. She has frequent "special sales", and at least one free pattern that I know of.


Yes, she does have some lovely patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Beautiful in purple Janet Lee but laughing as I say it ! The grey is so off it is unbelievable .Bet it is stunning IRL .


I hear you! I took it outside today to photograph and it turned out brown! How weird. A changing color that cannot make up its mind!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - I am looking forward to seeing your shawl progress. The colors are great.

Vickie - bummer about the snow and cold. At least you know what to do with it. I am sure the music will be great though.

Joyce - Even those who do not believe in prayer will benefit from yours. I am glad to hear you are making progress on your shawl, and that your decision to use two strands worked out well.


Hope the cold people are staying warm, and the warm people are staying cool,

Melanie


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


You are such a supportive mother/grandmother, I applaud you. That is difficult having to drive so many miles every day; your son is very fortunate that you can do so, and of course you grandson really benefits from your attention.
I only have an inkling of what that's like. After my sister died, her husband went into a senior living facility. He was a diabetic, often running very low blood sugars; blind in one eye, failing sight in the other. I would go over twice a day (this was in the same town I live in) to draw up his insulin, & cook his breakfast, make sure he had a snack at bedside at night; and frequently drive him to join his cronies for coffee (he could get a ride back with one of them). Didn't realize how draining it was until after he died, and didn't have that "duty" any more. But you "do" for family; it's just what you do.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Joyce ,lovely you found time to jot down some news .Keep safe on snowy roads and look after yourself .Driving that distance so often is tiring enough.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nancylea57 said:


> on my way to print pattern THANK YOU


You are welcome :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


Your schedule is horrendous in bad weather. I do hope the schools are shut. Your poor neighbours need some prayers which I will send. It sounds to me that they have projecting all sorts of attitudes on to you that you don't hold :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Ooooh, that is pretty!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Norma - I am looking forward to seeing your shawl progress. The colors are great.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the snow and cold. At least you know what to do with it. I am sure the music will be great though.
> 
> ...


I will post progress as it happens :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Possibly, with a #4 worsted weight in a solid color. I've so much stash, and other projects in line that I'd like to do, that it would be later. Melanie's came out so pretty that I'm encouraged to try with such a yarn.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Another designer you might look at is Dee O'Keefe. She is also on Ravelry as stevieland. Many on KP rave about her lace patterns, and the method in which she writes them, including providing charts. She has frequent "special sales", and at least one free pattern that I know of.


I had forgotten Dee. I have knitted a number of her patterns - she writes beautifully clear patterns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Hoping Joyce is coping with relatives and that Nancy is alright .I think Vicki is away .I am sure there were others thinking of working on this and please ask if you want help.


I'm about to start the final chart of Timeless - 19 rows and a picot bind off - may take a few days, the rows are very long now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I am indeed in Memphis. With snow on the ground and cold temperatures. Very unusual!! I should have brought needles and yarn to knit hats and mitts. There are bands from South America and places that don't get snow and this will be a huge shock! We have been coming to Memphis for 10 years and have never seen it so cold or snow on the ground. Will make it a challenge to go from bar to bar for the International Blues Challenge!


Sounds like you are planning a very good time. Have fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


You sound tired and a little low, Joyce. Hugs - hope your weather improves so you can get back to your usual schedule.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> You are such a supportive mother/grandmother, I applaud you. That is difficult having to drive so many miles every day; your son is very fortunate that you can do so, and of course you grandson really benefits from your attention.
> I only have an inkling of what that's like. After my sister died, her husband went into a senior living facility. He was a diabetic, often running very low blood sugars; blind in one eye, failing sight in the other. I would go over twice a day (this was in the same town I live in) to draw up his insulin, & cook his breakfast, make sure he had a snack at bedside at night; and frequently drive him to join his cronies for coffee (he could get a ride back with one of them). Didn't realize how draining it was until after he died, and didn't have that "duty" any more. But you "do" for family; it's just what you do.


So true.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda,you are steaming along .Those picot binds off can be long winded to work .I still have failed to make a decision.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


Joyce I went with the single strand and it just might be on the small side but like you, but this is a learning curve for me. It is tiring to do the family caring thing, but you may never understand the depth of appreciation from your son and the invaluable deep bond you are creating with your grandson. My Mom did a lot with my Nephew and to this day he remembers and cherishes the bond he had with his GM. He actually had her name tattooed in large beautiful black script on his forearm. He, nor his parents, had told me he did this and it was quite a shock and very emotional to see this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,you are steaming along .Those picot binds off can be long winded to work .I still have failed to make a decision.


Nothing is shouting loud enough, perhaps - then 3 will shout all at once.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


Hope they called off school. You are a wonderful GM to do this for your son and GS.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn’t get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn’t get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett’s Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that’s a mouthful. Barrett’s can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Poor you Barbara .Pleased nothing horrid was found .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Poor you Barbara .Pleased nothing horrid was found .


Thank you, Ann. On another plus side, I do feel skinny this morning!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tried sending this before but played up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Poor you. The prep is the worst bit. I am glad you got the all clear and the polyp removed. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


That is so pretty. I love it :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Hard prep but glad all is well!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


It turned out beautifully :sm02:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


at first I thought gorgeous white on white, second picture makes me ask tint of blue/grey in the beads? they seem to have just the tiniest touch of color to tease with?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Not a pleasant way to spend a day - very glad you got the all clear apart from that polyp (MIL calls them pollypussies) :sm24:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

a detail I have been finding exquisite is the lace pulls at the last two rows of ridges and give that little wavy curve varience between stocking and straight ridge in the body and the very airy lacing pattern.

ps: my friend loved hers when I gave it to her just before my surprise birthday party.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


Gorgeous, Ann. I love those little beads against the white.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Ann. On another plus side, I do feel skinny this morning!


 :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The beads are inclined to turquoise and look good against the cream.
Thank you Norma .it is a quick easy knit and very cheap as I used acrylic .
Sitting on the edge of my seat waiting for an unveiling from Karen .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - glad to hear you got good news from your procedure yesterday. 

Ann - your shawl is lovely. I did not see the beads the first time, nice choice.

Nancy - lucky friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Sorry you've been living with this anxiety, Barbara- glad all is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Tried sending this before but played up.


It looks so lovely, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Tried sending this before but played up.


Just lovely, Ann.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Poor you. The prep is the worst bit. I am glad you got the all clear and the polyp removed. :sm24:


You are right about the prep being the worst. The good news is that it is over!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Hard prep but glad all is well!


Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Not a pleasant way to spend a day - very glad you got the all clear apart from that polyp (MIL calls them pollypussies) :sm24:


Oh, that's funny. Never heard that term before.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - glad to hear you got good news from your procedure yesterday.
> 
> Ann - your shawl is lovely. I did not see the beads the first time, nice choice.
> 
> Nancy - lucky friend!


Thanks, Melanie. Because of the polyp, I'll probably have to have the colonoscopy again in five years. Oh, well, better than getting something awful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you've been living with this anxiety, Barbara- glad all is okay.


Thanks, Julie. Glad to have the all clear.its funny, I don't remember going to sleep and thought when I was waking up that they were just putting me to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. Glad to have the all clear.its funny, I don't remember going to sleep and thought when I was waking up that they were just putting me to sleep.


 :sm24: A bit like what I experienced when they did my hip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> NancyLea - nice tutorial
> 
> Bev - glad you had a good getaway
> 
> Notice something missing? No needles or ball of yarn in the photo! I still have to block but the knitting part is done, even wove in the ends. I used 143 grams / 305 yards of DK?? yarn. I opted to use the US9's for the bind off instead of the 10's.


Gorgeous, Melanie. Love it.

I hope no one minds, but I am going to go from here. Sorry for all those posts I missed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick picture. I finished up the first month of the temperature scarf. This is the month of July. I am on the run so took little time to set a great photo; so you can tell that the morning light coming through the window is washing out the color. During this month the two background colors are the two darker oranges. On the left the vertical brown stripe is where the scarf will fold once its blocked. I've been struggling with the needles awaiting delivery of a properly sized/length needle so I can get rid of working with more than one needle at a time.. The short green/oatmeal band will be present between each month. Now ready to start with August. Then plan on going back and working June. I'm thinking that if I basically work in both directions a month at a time, should I run short of the brown, I can either try and order some more or else change my color schemes by substituting another color or whatever makes sense at the time. Haven't done any significant Fair Isle work for awhile and it is taking some adjustment to work with multiple needles, multiple threads (including the colors I'm carrying even though not using at the time). Now onto August and a new pattern.


DeEtta, you Master Knitter you, that is amazing work. Way beyond where I want to go at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Melanie. Love it.
> 
> I hope no one minds, but I am going to go from here. Sorry for all those posts I missed.


You've obviously been busy Bev- for a moment I read it as you were leaving us!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> There are a few issues to address I think.
> The increases are quite difficult once the long increases come into play as the bar seems quite hard to find ..Thank you,Nancy ,for the pictures .Very helpful for those struggling .
> Having cast off both as normal and through the back ,I THINK , not checked ,that putting the needle through the front of the 2 sts makes a small hole which looks quite attractive when blocked .
> Mine is drying ,Think it is probably dry as being acrylic I steamed it so would be dry in no time .
> Here is a poor picture of it blocking .I still donÃ¢ÂÂt like blocking ! Backache Ã°ÂÂÂ Can anyone spot a Nosey boy peeping in the corner ?


Looking great, Ann. Love it


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my DragonWings. They are not good photos but it is sunny here but windy. I could not take a photo outside. I loved knitting it and as a scarf it is extremely wearable. :sm24:


Looks quite wonderful, Norma.

I have not cast on yet. These last few weeks have been kind of crazy. I have some paperwork via computer that needs to get done. All these finished works are making my fingers itch to get knitting it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Well, it was going so well, until it wasn't. I was on row 59 and was going to start the next row. In the bright light I found a hole 3 or 4 rows back at the cast on edge. Knitting back that far will be a challenge and I don't trust myself to frog to there and pick up the stitches. So, for the moment, I will set this aside until we're back from Memphis and try to fix it then. It's disappointing but I am learning...


Ah, Vicki, we are all learning here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful get away Bev. Hope you share some pictures


Thanks, Caryn. Hoping to get caught up first.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of mine as the blob. I wonât be able to block it probably until February when I return home. It really was a fun knit and I know I will enjoy wearing it too!


Oh, quite lovely, Caryn. It's great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just wanted to share some Mother Nature with you fine folks. :sm02:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518610-1.html#11874014


Wonderful shots, JanetLee. Thanks so for sharing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Here is mine. The color is so far off it is pitiful. Will hope for some sun tomorrow after it is dry and off the pins.
> 
> This really is a lovely deep gray in color. And the beads are correct, a bright red. DH thinks the yarn is green! Oops.


Wonderful Dragon Wing, JanetLee. Oh, my, I have got to get started.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I used the fishing line to mount my beads. The first row of that I found fiddly, tedious & slow, placing only one bead at a time on the line; then smartened up & strung a bunch of them; got into the groove , & while the beading slowed me down, it was no longer tedious. The beads are really bright; thought they were clear--uh-uh--they're lined in silver! Oh, well. Made a big boo-boo on row 71, getting the YOs out of place. But since I don't care for the way the striping of the yarn played out, I'm going to frog the whole thing. Should have chosen a solid or tonal for this fun pattern.


Sorry, Del, that you have to frog. But it is better than finishing it and putting it into a drawer never to be worn. Been there, done that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the start of Dreamweaver by BooKnits on Ravelry. It is a stole/scarf that is shaped like an arrow. I am enjoying knitting it.


Oh, that's so pretty, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Over half-way on the page count :sm23:
> 
> I had to comment before too many pages went by (bookmark position). :sm24:
> 
> I'm 8 repeats of 12 into a project that will whet all y'alls appetite for more photos. :sm15:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Looks quite wonderful, Norma.
> 
> I have not cast on yet. These last few weeks have been kind of crazy. I have some paperwork via computer that needs to get done. All these finished works are making my fingers itch to get knitting it.


Thank you. The good news is that it is a quick knit when you have chance to catch your breath and cast on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, that's so pretty, Norma.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I'm doing OK, I guess. The extremely low temps have caused changes in the school schedule, meaning I have to scramble in the early a.m. to be at son's house before he leaves for work...then take little guy to school....then pick him up at school in the afternoon and stay with him until daddy gets home. These schedule changes are often at the last minute. There are some things I just can't do with little guy beside me, like count over 100 stitches. I am still in the stockinette section of the Dragonfly Lace item, will start the cast-on's at the side tomorrow. It's slow going for me since I have to look up terms used in the pattern. I'm not a fan of twisted stitches, can't do them long before my hand hurts. But so far there haven't been any major problems. The dark, burnt orange color is looking good. I did end up using a double strand held together and very glad I took that direction. One strand of the Woolike would have left me with a very small piece, probably too small to be very useful even as a decoration. We'll see what happens when I get to the lace section!
> 
> The neighbors who lost their 27 year old daughter on Christmas Day to a heroine overdose have not been out and about. Their eldest daughter sent a message to our son asking us not to rush over to the house on the day it happened, so I've left them alone. None of them have ever seemed interested in talking to me anyway, so I've stayed out of their way and spent a lot of time praying for them instead. In 28 years,they've never been affiliated with any church, so they probably wouldn't appreciate my feelings about what has happened to their daughter anyway. I've never been pushy about religion and beliefs, and I don't intend to start now. Via Facebook, the family seems to be planning a "celebration of life" for their deceased daughter in Feb. or March. Hopefully no one will tell me not to go. Their attitude toward me probably comes from grossly exaggerated statements made by my son to them while he was a teenager. I'm not going to worry about it, too many other things to do. It's probably just as well if they don't know what their teenage kids said about them when angry about not getting what they wanted!
> 
> It looks like we may have a little snow here tomorrow, so I'll have to plan on getting up very early to get to son's house before he leaves for work. I'm hoping they just close school tomorrow. Surrounding counties have, but not mine. Sigh.... It's easier for me to plan a whole day at their house than to make 2 trips (40 miles for 1 round trip) in one day getting little guy to and from school. Oh well. Thank heaven for the busy bag!


Joyce, seems like you are taking the right tact with your neighbors. I am glad you are not letting it bother you. Prayer may be the only thing that will help them now anyway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


So glad for the good report, Barbara.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


Oh Ann, that is beautiful!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've obviously been busy Bev- for a moment I read it as you were leaving us!


Oh, no! I have no plans for that. Sorry for the confusion, Julie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, that's funny. Never heard that term before.


She has her own words for a number of things. :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, that Dreamweaver shawl start is lovely. Your color combo is great for it. 

Vicky, hope you can enjoy your trip even with all the cold. Be safe on the roads. 

Joyce, it is good that you are making some progress with the shawl even with all that is going on. Feel sorry for your neighbors, but it is nice that you can hold them in your prayers even if they seem like they are putting you off. 

Linda, great progress on your shawl. Looking forward to seeing it again. 

Oh, Barbara, those procedure preps are awful. I feel for you, but glad the testing results were all good. 

Ann, your shawl is gorgeous and I love the blue beads with the white! 

Nancy, how nice to have your friend appreciate your pretty work!

Glad you are back Bev. Thanks re: shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, thank you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So glad for the good report, Barbara.


Thanks, Bev.

Sometimes there are just too many posts to read them all. No forgiveness necessary!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Norma, that Dreamweaver shawl start is lovely. Your color combo is great for it.
> 
> Vicky, hope you can enjoy your trip even with all the cold. Be safe on the roads.
> 
> ...


Well, I have 4 bathrooms in our home. Close to one at all times. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no! I have no plans for that. Sorry for the confusion, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Barbara, I remember doing this. It is very debilitating. It took me a couple of days to be able to eat and drink much. I had small growths removed from my throat and oh my goodness, when the numbness wore off. Worst sore throat I every had.

Sounds like you had a good report from it, :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


That looks wonderful! Your upper edge looks perfect.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful Dragon Wing, JanetLee. Oh, my, I have got to get started.


Thank you, Bev. It will be going to my Aunt Selma.

Glad you liked the photographs also. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, I remember doing this. It is very debilitating. It took me a couple of days to be able to eat and drink much. I had small growths removed from my throat and oh my goodness, when the numbness wore off. Worst sore throat I every had.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good report from it, :sm24:


I can't imagine having that done, so sorry you had to.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Good news: Yay!!! :sm24: (ETA: I mean about the test results)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> At last a few pics of my finished piece .Wet,windy and cold so indoor shots but I have few dark backgrounds .


That is so beautiful, Ann. Wonderful job of it.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Julie ,Bev. and Del.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ann, I just thought I would mention, I am stalled on my lavender Dragonfly Wings- I ended up lop sided, but I have worked out a way of avoiding frogging, but ending up with a balanced # of stitches each side. I was planning on blocking my first (Alpaca ) one, which has no beads, but my brother who has a workshop full of sophisticated woodworking tools was throwing a spanner in the works when I asked him to help me out constructing a Shetland style wooden frame. He may be persuadable to lending me a saw horse which I can knock nails or staples into, and is much more amenable to the idea now I've mentioned using elastic as the tensioner. Blocking is quite foreign to a NZ'er- we used to have so much good quality wool, and would just adjust the size of needles used to open up the work. Jeanette my SIL is actually a very able knitter- she does it to relax from her really high-powered work- literally as a world authority on rotting timber, i.e., she is a wood/timber scientist, but I have not seen her tackle lace work, although I have seen some very elaborate crochet. So I don't know whether or not the two are discussing my request. I have been swinging between acceptance and anger, because he says I am too poor to buy timber. Maybe he is trying to imagine how he could live on the Pension- his almost certainly is swallowed up as tax. I am however a very careful budgeter, and have learned over time to stick to that budget rigorously- knitting is my major hobby- and you learn how to afford that!
Such is the saga of my blocking frame! Maybe one day yet...?!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Julie,don’t stress about the blocking .Just finish it then we can all have a discussion about methods not needing sophisticated tools .Just wetting it and stretching it out flat pulling the points would make a half reasonable job .I had never heard of blocking before doing things in LP .and don’t feel deprived ,


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Good news: Yay!!! :sm24: (ETA: I mean about the test results)


Thanks, Del. I knew you meant that ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Julie,don't stress about the blocking .Just finish it then we can all have a discussion about methods not needing sophisticated tools .Just wetting it and stretching it out flat pulling the points would make a half reasonable job .I had never heard of blocking before doing things in LP .and don't feel deprived ,


 :sm24: Thanks Ann! I had not expected my brother to be so obstructive, though!

Blocking/dressing does help the points emerge however.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> You are such a supportive mother/grandmother, I applaud you. That is difficult having to drive so many miles every day; your son is very fortunate that you can do so, and of course you grandson really benefits from your attention.
> I only have an inkling of what that's like. After my sister died, her husband went into a senior living facility. He was a diabetic, often running very low blood sugars; blind in one eye, failing sight in the other. I would go over twice a day (this was in the same town I live in) to draw up his insulin, & cook his breakfast, make sure he had a snack at bedside at night; and frequently drive him to join his cronies for coffee (he could get a ride back with one of them). Didn't realize how draining it was until after he died, and didn't have that "duty" any more. But you "do" for family; it's just what you do.


Thanks for your supporting words, I greatly appreciate them. I have only returned a few minutes ago to my own house, got stuck in 8" of snow at son's house last night. Some of the roads are in excellent condition, others are a nightmare. Grandson tried his best to stay away until daddy got home from work, which was after 8 p.m. (He usually is home by 4:30 p.m. or so). Once he knew daddy was home safe, he fell asleep on the couch snuggled next to me, and didn't like being woken up to go to the bathroom before going to bed! It was an interesting adventure, but why didn't I pack a little overnight bag for myself, since I was pretty sure I'd be spending the night there before I left my house? Lesson learned! Sure is nice to be home, lots to catch up on, including sleep. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your schedule is horrendous in bad weather. I do hope the schools are shut. Your poor neighbours need some prayers which I will send. It sounds to me that they have projecting all sorts of attitudes on to you that you don't hold :sm25:


School was closed yesterday and today, don't know about tomorrow yet. Son got home so late last night, he "arranged" for others to cover his shift today. Little guy was sure excited to have Daddy home today! They were getting ready to play outside in the snow when I left.

Since the neighbors seldom talk to me, it's hard to know what they are thinking. But, like I said, I'm not going to worry about it. Too much to do, including lots of fun things! Thank you for adding your prayers for this family to everyone else who is praying for them. This isn't the kind of thing a family can just "get over" quickly and go on with life.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You sound tired and a little low, Joyce. Hugs - hope your weather improves so you can get back to your usual schedule.


Probably true. Hoping a nice nap this afternoon will help!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Joyce I went with the single strand and it just might be on the small side but like you, but this is a learning curve for me. It is tiring to do the family caring thing, but you may never understand the depth of appreciation from your son and the invaluable deep bond you are creating with your grandson. My Mom did a lot with my Nephew and to this day he remembers and cherishes the bond he had with his GM. He actually had her name tattooed in large beautiful black script on his forearm. He, nor his parents, had told me he did this and it was quite a shock and very emotional to see this.


Hubby and I love this little guy so much. Kind of like the 3rd child we never had. We go into withdrawals if we don't see him regularly! I don't know if our son appreciates the time and effort we've put into this little boy, but we want this little guy to always know we love him, no matter what. He doesn't get that same attitude from his mother. There are many different things parents can do to support adult children, or decide to leave them on their own to sink or swim. When things have been rough, I just wasn't able to turn away from our son. I am aware that some people say parents like me are doing more harm than good, and if it wasn't for his little boy, we probably would have told him to fix his own problems. Our son has had such a struggle, hubby and I believe our little grandson would have ended up in the county's care, either foster home or orphanage. We just couldn't let that happen. Thankfully, little grandson is growing up happy and very smart, doing well in school. We treasure the time we have with him because we know the teen years will soon be here and he may not spend as much time with us then as he does now. Pretty incredible that a young man would have his grandmother's name tatoo'd on his arm, where everyone would see it! It can sure be a surprise to find out what really mattered to people when they were young.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope they called off school. You are a wonderful GM to do this for your son and GS.


Thank you. School was out yesterday and today, not sure about tomorrow. These announcements are usually made in the evening. It is tiring to keep up with this little fellow, but there is always something to smile about. Really looking forward to a nap this afternoon!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't get started on the Lace portion of DF Wings last night, too tired. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy yesterday with intermittent sleep the night before due to the prep. I didn't get done until after five and was very hungry after not eating for two days. DH took me to dinner and I came home and went straight to bed. A small polyp was found and removed and the endoscopy was normal. I was concerned about Barrett's Esophagus due to my throat condition, laryngopharyngeal reflux....that's a mouthful. Barrett's can develop with it and it is a pre-cancerous condition. Very happy that there was no sign of it.


Oh my, you really did have an ordeal. So thankful that everything turned out good. Dinner and straight to bed sound great to me! Hope your energy returns soon.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Tried sending this before but played up.


Gorgeous! I'm still struggling with all the twisted stitches in the lower half of the stockinette part. Yours is wonderful, hope you get to wear it often!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thank you. School was out yesterday and today, not sure about tomorrow. These announcements are usually made in the evening. It is tiring to keep up with this little fellow, but there is always something to smile about. Really looking forward to a nap this afternoon!!!


Both your son and grandson are very lucky to have you in their lives. And I know you lives having them in yours.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, seems like you are taking the right tact with your neighbors. I am glad you are not letting it bother you. Prayer may be the only thing that will help them now anyway.


I agree with you about prayer being the only thing that may help. I may not know what else to do, but I can sure do that (prayer).


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Joyce ,you have quite enough on your plate and coping with the weather conditions adds to it all. Your neighbours will be dealing with things in their own way and I am sure they know you are there for them should they choose to come to you.The little man needs you and that is your priority and focus .Thinking of you and DH .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am not one to complain a lot, but I feel the need to at this moment. Wanted to make an eye appointment to get my eyes examined and order some new glasses. Finally received the card from DHs company. New eye medical. Ugh.

So, drove down to the office, went in. Right away felt extremely uncomfortable. One receptionist on the phone, the other playing (really) on the computer. The player finally comes over to see what I needed. I told her I was shopping around for an eye doctor who accepted DHs insurance. She wanted to know the name, pulled out the card. Talk about lost! Finally figured out that they started accepting that insurance this month. Okay.

I asked how long the doctor had been in business, they finally figured out since some time in the 1980s. I don't want a young person who will blame everything on age and ignore it.

So, asked about almost always having to come back and get the lenses adjusted because they don't come to me correct the first time. Lo and behold, after the first time of bringing them back, even if it was their mistake, the customer has to pay for it! Ouch! It usually takes 3 or 4 times to get the focal points, bi-focals, etc, correct. Why should I have to pay for that?

So, okay I thought, I will just get an exam and get the prescription and take it somewhere else to get the glasses. Would you believe that since they have never used the company before they are not scheduling exams until late March!?? Really! Took my card and walked out. So irritated with the whole business. Why in the world would I want to wait over two months for an appointment?

So now I need to do more research. I really don't like that part.

Oh, and I would have to pay total amount for the exam and get the money back from the insurance company! What is up with that?

So, that was my morning and now I am chilling thinking about making some dark chocolate brownies.

Thanks for "listening".

JanetLee


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am not one to complain a lot, but I feel the need to at this moment. Wanted to make an eye appointment to get my eyes examined and order some new glasses. Finally received the card from DHs company. New eye medical. Ugh.
> 
> So, drove down to the office, went in. Right away felt extremely uncomfortable. One receptionist on the phone, the other playing (really) on the computer. The player finally comes over to see what I needed. I told her I was shopping around for an eye doctor who accepted DHs insurance. She wanted to know the name, pulled out the card. Talk about lost! Finally figured out that they started accepting that insurance this month. Okay.
> 
> ...


It is good to have somewhere you feel safe to vent.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> I am not one to complain a lot, but I feel the need to at this moment. Wanted to make an eye appointment to get my eyes examined and order some new glasses. Finally received the card from DHs company. New eye medical. Ugh.
> 
> So, drove down to the office, went in. Right away felt extremely uncomfortable. One receptionist on the phone, the other playing (really) on the computer. The player finally comes over to see what I needed. I told her I was shopping around for an eye doctor who accepted DHs insurance. She wanted to know the name, pulled out the card. Talk about lost! Finally figured out that they started accepting that insurance this month. Okay.
> 
> ...


Get those brownies going if you haven't already!!! That Dr.'s office sounds like one to run from FAST! The Dr. may be competent, but the staff leaves much to be desired.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I get my specs made up in about a week and have never had them come back needing any adjustments .Eye tests are free for pensioners but the specs have to be paid for unless you are on a low income .I tend to always ask for Zeiss lens .They are superb .Hope you find a good optician soon Janet Lee .
While here I shall ask if anyone is willing to lead the Lace Party soon ? 
Karen ,when will you be unveiling ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I get my specs made up in about a week and have never had them come back needing any adjustments .Eye tests are free for pensioners but the specs have to be paid for unless you are on a low income .I tend to always ask for Zeiss lens .They are superb .Hope you find a good optician soon Janet Lee .
> While here I shall ask if anyone is willing to lead the Lace Party soon ?
> Karen ,when will you be unveiling ?


I could probably cobble something together- but it would be more of a travelogue. Are we trying to stick to a two week turn around?


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

As Vicki is away and not everyone has finished shall we go another week ? Linda may finish Timeless and Norma her piece ,sorry forget the name of it Norma .Some are still blocking I think .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> As Vicki is away and not everyone has finished shall we go another week ? Linda may finish Timeless and Norma her piece ,sorry forget the name of it Norma .Some are still blocking I think .


2 more rows and a picot cast off - but over 600 stitches on the needles. Hope to finish Saturday at the latest.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ann, I just thought I would mention, I am stalled on my lavender Dragonfly Wings- I ended up lop sided, but I have worked out a way of avoiding frogging, but ending up with a balanced # of stitches each side. I was planning on blocking my first (Alpaca ) one, which has no beads, but my brother who has a workshop full of sophisticated woodworking tools was throwing a spanner in the works when I asked him to help me out constructing a Shetland style wooden frame. He may be persuadable to lending me a saw horse which I can knock nails or staples into, and is much more amenable to the idea now I've mentioned using elastic as the tensioner. Blocking is quite foreign to a NZ'er- we used to have so much good quality wool, and would just adjust the size of needles used to open up the work. Jeanette my SIL is actually a very able knitter- she does it to relax from her really high-powered work- literally as a world authority on rotting timber, i.e., she is a wood/timber scientist, but I have not seen her tackle lace work, although I have seen some very elaborate crochet. So I don't know whether or not the two are discussing my request. I have been swinging between acceptance and anger, because he says I am too poor to buy timber. Maybe he is trying to imagine how he could live on the Pension- his almost certainly is swallowed up as tax. I am however a very careful budgeter, and have learned over time to stick to that budget rigorously- knitting is my major hobby- and you learn how to afford that!
> Such is the saga of my blocking frame! Maybe one day yet...?!


Sorry, Julie, for the friction and misunderstanding with your brother. You could actually pin it on a large piece of cardboard. I have done than and then gently folded what didn't fit back over itself. Just don't press on that fold. It will not show when dried.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Hubby and I love this little guy so much. Kind of like the 3rd child we never had. We go into withdrawals if we don't see him regularly! I don't know if our son appreciates the time and effort we've put into this little boy, but we want this little guy to always know we love him, no matter what. He doesn't get that same attitude from his mother. There are many different things parents can do to support adult children, or decide to leave them on their own to sink or swim. When things have been rough, I just wasn't able to turn away from our son. I am aware that some people say parents like me are doing more harm than good, and if it wasn't for his little boy, we probably would have told him to fix his own problems. Our son has had such a struggle, hubby and I believe our little grandson would have ended up in the county's care, either foster home or orphanage. We just couldn't let that happen. Thankfully, little grandson is growing up happy and very smart, doing well in school. We treasure the time we have with him because we know the teen years will soon be here and he may not spend as much time with us then as he does now. Pretty incredible that a young man would have his grandmother's name tatoo'd on his arm, where everyone would see it! It can sure be a surprise to find out what really mattered to people when they were young.


You are making such a difference in your GS's life and your son's. Bless you for your efforts. It sounds as if you are reaping your rewards in relationship.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I am not one to complain a lot, but I feel the need to at this moment. Wanted to make an eye appointment to get my eyes examined and order some new glasses. Finally received the card from DHs company. New eye medical. Ugh.
> 
> So, drove down to the office, went in. Right away felt extremely uncomfortable. One receptionist on the phone, the other playing (really) on the computer. The player finally comes over to see what I needed. I told her I was shopping around for an eye doctor who accepted DHs insurance. She wanted to know the name, pulled out the card. Talk about lost! Finally figured out that they started accepting that insurance this month. Okay.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need those brownies, and maybe some ice cream??? And strawberries!!! That office sounds horrible.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me. 

And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop. 

Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


 :sm24: :sm24: Great shawl!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


Hope you get a chance to catch your breath! Your Dragonfly is great! Lucky lady who received it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry, Julie, for the friction and misunderstanding with your brother. You could actually pin it on a large piece of cardboard. I have done than and then gently folded what didn't fit back over itself. Just don't press on that fold. It will not show when dried.


I have no table, dear, and certainly am not prepared to try to pin it on the floor- I need something vertical. I have hopes of acquiring one of those tables that collapse to a narrow unit that can be stored in the spare bedroom- but even on Trademe they tend to be very pricey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


The shawl does look good- do I remember right you're not really a 'purple' person?!
It is great that you are living such a social life- even if it is tiring!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> I get my specs made up in about a week and have never had them come back needing any adjustments .Eye tests are free for pensioners but the specs have to be paid for unless you are on a low income .I tend to always ask for Zeiss lens .They are superb .Hope you find a good optician soon Janet Lee .
> While here I shall ask if anyone is willing to lead the Lace Party soon ?
> Karen ,when will you be unveiling ?


Thanks, Ann, I hope so also. Zeiss is a good name for lenses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 2 more rows and a picot cast off - but over 600 stitches on the needles. Hope to finish Saturday at the latest.


Good grief! My other shawl I am working on will have more that that and I am not looking forward to that part. I know how long it took me last time and that was the better part of two hours. One of those work on it a while, walk away, work on it awhile, etc.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like you need those brownies, and maybe some ice cream??? And strawberries!!! That office sounds horrible.


Started to buy some ice cream! Then forgot to. But DH did bring home some strawberries for him!

No way I would even think of referring that office to anyone. Just the opposite, actually. Thought about contacting the insurance company to let them know how I was treated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


That goes lovely with her blouse!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


Looks great, DeEtta


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no table, dear, and certainly am not prepared to try to pin it on the floor- I need something vertical. I have hopes of acquiring one of those tables that collapse to a narrow unit that can be stored in the spare bedroom- but even on Trademe they tend to be very pricey.


Oh, my,I had not thought of that. Even I wouldn't like to pin something on the floor. Could you use your bed? Even that is difficult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my,I had not thought of that. Even I wouldn't like to pin something on the floor. Could you use your bed? Even that is difficult.


Bummer my reply went into the ether. 
It is a problem of having a house with very small dimensions!
I would not try to use my bed, and the spare bed is storing a lot of things that I need to sort- won't be doing that for a while!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The shawl does look good- do I remember right you're not really a 'purple' person?!
> It is great that you are living such a social life- even if it is tiring!


Julie -- Love purple. In fact my favorite color next to the neutrals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Love purple. In fact my favorite color next to the neutrals.


Well I got that wrong!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Belle ,the shawl looks lovely .You are making good progress with your scarf .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


That looks wonderful. Love the colour
:sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


Looks great, DeEtta


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Good grief! My other shawl I am working on will have more that that and I am not looking forward to that part. I know how long it took me last time and that was the better part of two hours. One of those work on it a while, walk away, work on it awhile, etc.


I have worked with more stitches. Knowing me It will be done in one go - clear some time and go for it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


DF Wings turned out lovely and that was a coincidence that it went with the blouse.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


Beautifully knit, great colour!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> As Vicki is away and not everyone has finished shall we go another week ? Linda may finish Timeless and Norma her piece ,sorry forget the name of it Norma .Some are still blocking I think .


Don't hold up progress on my account. Will persevere when I get back and follow new thread...


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki,I have a feeling there is no-one ready to take over anyway .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki,I have a feeling there is no-one ready to take over anyway .


I am happy to start us out if needed- but with a travelogue- rather than a tutorial.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

What do people want to do ? Knitting and help could continue at the same time couldn’t it Julie ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> What do people want to do ? Knitting and help could continue at the same time couldn't it Julie ?


Certainly, Ann! I am unclear why we have to keep to two weeks at a time, though?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly, Ann! I am unclear why we have to keep to two weeks at a time, though?


I always thought two things. One was the page limit was a factor. And two, that if someone was teaching something, that two weeks was the time we would ask them. When we are just chatting most of the time, then I think it's ok to go over the two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I always thought two things. One was the page limit was a factor. And two, that if someone was teaching something, that two weeks was the time we would ask them. When we are just chatting most of the time, then I think it's ok to go over the two weeks.


I am not sure of the concensus- *Ann* do you have pressing issues you need to get on with, so you don't feel burdened? I was vaguely thinking there would be something about blocking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have worked with more stitches. Knowing me It will be done in one go - clear some time and go for it.


Do you like to listen to music? I have done a lot of knitting while listening to music.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I always thought two things. One was the page limit was a factor. And two, that if someone was teaching something, that two weeks was the time we would ask them. When we are just chatting most of the time, then I think it's ok to go over the two weeks.


My thought is that if the one leading a teaching session does not wish to go beyond 2 weeks in the teaching portion, that after that, we could go on to the page limit, chatting & helping/encouraging each other with whatever project is on the needles, unless & until someone comes up with another idea. Travelogue and working on WIPs has worked before--and don't we all have WIPs!!! :sm02:

(Right now, I'm working out just how I want to do a baby blanket in Broken Rib/Pebble/Sand stitch in the round. [Funny & confusing how one stitch pattern can have so many names...]) :sm26: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> My thought is that if the one leading a teaching session does not wish to go beyond 2 weeks in the teaching portion, that after that, we could go on to the page limit, chatting & helping/encouraging each other with whatever project is on the needles, unless & until someone comes up with another idea. Travelogue and working on WIPs has worked before--and don't we all have WIPs!!! :sm02:
> 
> (Right now, I'm working out just how I want to do a baby blanket in Broken Rib/Pebble/Sand stitch in the round. [Funny & confusing how one stitch pattern can have so many names...]) :sm26: :sm09:


My understanding is the same. I am quite happy to be here without Ann guiding us until nearer the 100 page limit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Do you like to listen to music? I have done a lot of knitting while listening to music.


Oh, yes, or the tv or an audio book. I didn't manage all one block of time yesterday but the majority is done. I ended the last row with over 700 stitches and have about 150 left to do this afternoon when my jobs are done. I may get the blocking done too. We are going away on Wednesday and this would be a useful shawl to take with me - it will go with so many things.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am happy with whatever happens .Things have changed so members can do what they feel works best .
Sure you will be ready to take the shawl away ,Linda .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- been more or less missing in action for several days -- company, company and Ladies Tea yesterday. Current batch of visitors are leaving tomorrow, so it will be strip the bed/laundry time again. Lots of laundry lately!!! Am making some progress on my "temperature Fair Isle scarf." I've finished June, July, August and have started on May (working from the center outward to the beginning and end of the year). Not sure I'm going to ultimately like the finished product, but the whole process has certainly been a learning experience for me.
> 
> And speaking of learning experiences -- attached are two pictures of the Dragonfly Wings handsomely modelled by one of the Ladies at the Tea yesterday. Thought it looked great with that blouse although neither of us had done any preplanning. Nice to see how it can be worn. The scarf itself left with another one of the ladies so I had wanted to get a picture of it before it flew the coop.
> 
> Will try and catch up in a few days. Best to Everyone.


Shawl is gorgeous! Maybe between loads of laundry you can put your feet up and relax? Hope so!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


That is stunning! The picots look good on the photo. What don't you like about them?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


That's beautiful, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is stunning! The picots look good on the photo. What don't you like about them?


I think the picots should be nice tight little bumps, mine look too loose on the right hand side as you look at them - where the cast on and row join, if you get what I mind. Part of the problem may be the yarn which is a fine lace. I used a knitted cast on as a tutorial directed but I think I should look at other ways of casting on those stitches. If anyone has any suggestions I would be interested


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That's beautiful, Linda.


Thank you, Barbara,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I think the picots should be nice tight little bumps, mine look too loose on the right hand side as you look at them - where the cast on and row join, if you get what I mind. Part of the problem may be the yarn which is a fine lace. I used a knitted cast on as a tutorial directed but I think I should look at other ways of casting on those stitches. If anyone has any suggestions I would be interested


Yes, I do understand. I knitted Snow Angel for my daughters wedding. It is by Bev, too. The picots are the same type and look OK. I did use a lace weight but it was not very fine. I still think it is a lovely shawl :sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


Absolutely gorgeous :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


Gorgeous. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I do understand. I knitted Snow Angel for my daughters wedding. It is by Bev, too. The picots are the same type and look OK. I did use a lace weight but it was not very fine. I still think it is a lovely shawl :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. I too have a Snow Angel, knitted as a gift by my daughter. It is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Vickie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Gorgeous. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


Very nice!!! Looks great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My understanding is the same. I am quite happy to be here without Ann guiding us until nearer the 100 page limit.


Works for me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


Gorgeous, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is stunning! The picots look good on the photo. What don't you like about them?


Seconding Norma's thoughts, Linda.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pics from our trip. We were there the weekend after New Years and the Christmas decorations were still up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pics from our trip. We were there the weekend after New Years and the Christmas decorations were still up.


Can you jog my memory, Bev, as to where Lake James is?

Lovely photos, as we have come to expect.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, now for some birds and pretties. Then I'm done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you jog my memory, Bev, as to where Lake James is?
> 
> Lovely photos, as we have come to expect.


Northeastern Indiana, up near a small town called Angola. Pokagon State Park. The state parks have a winter special. Buy one night, get a second night free. We go every January. 

Off for a hike and some pics. It is supposed to rain the next two days. Gonna get some hiking in today and some knitting in the next two days. 

Thanks, dear


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


It is beautiful Linda. You did a great job on it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos as always Bev. Thanks for taking us with you on your getaway!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just added another pattern and wanted to share! You folks are very good for me, always encouraging in all our endeavors. Thank you!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html#11900872


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> My thought is that if the one leading a teaching session does not wish to go beyond 2 weeks in the teaching portion, that after that, we could go on to the page limit, chatting & helping/encouraging each other with whatever project is on the needles, unless & until someone comes up with another idea. Travelogue and working on WIPs has worked before--and don't we all have WIPs!!! :sm02:
> 
> (Right now, I'm working out just how I want to do a baby blanket in Broken Rib/Pebble/Sand stitch in the round. [Funny & confusing how one stitch pattern can have so many names...]) :sm26: :sm09:


I am actually down to two WIPs! How did that happen? Of course one is a brain itch so not sure if it counts! :sm19: And of course the cross stitch!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, yes, or the tv or an audio book. I didn't manage all one block of time yesterday but the majority is done. I ended the last row with over 700 stitches and have about 150 left to do this afternoon when my jobs are done. I may get the blocking done too. We are going away on Wednesday and this would be a useful shawl to take with me - it will go with so many things.


I do more "listening" than watching of television! And if CeCe (fur baby) decides it is time to cuddle, forget it, we are cuddling!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


That is stunning! Don't you just love those mats for blocking! Nice size and they store easily.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pics from our trip. We were there the weekend after New Years and the Christmas decorations were still up.


That would be a rush! Wow! Rosy cheeks at the bottom I bet!

Beautiful photographs, love the birds too. So pretty. The birds around here still have their winter colors, although the Blue Jays are a lovely deep blue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love the photos especially the tufted titmouse, the seed heads and the sunset. A fascinating place :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Northeastern Indiana, up near a small town called Angola. Pokagon State Park. The state parks have a winter special. Buy one night, get a second night free. We go every January.
> 
> Off for a hike and some pics. It is supposed to rain the next two days. Gonna get some hiking in today and some knitting in the next two days.
> 
> Thanks, dear


What a beautiful, fun place. Wonderful photos of it. Echoing Melanie--thanks for taking us along!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Very nice!!! Looks great.


Thank you, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Linda


Thank you, Bev and Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pics from our trip. We were there the weekend after New Years and the Christmas decorations were still up.


It looks like a great place for a break, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, now for some birds and pretties. Then I'm done.


Great photos - love the Tufted Titmouse -so very cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is beautiful Linda. You did a great job on it.


Thank you, Melanie - I loved knitting it, haven't knitted in lace weight for a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just added another pattern and wanted to share! You folks are very good for me, always encouraging in all our endeavors. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html#11900872


Oh, nice work. Love the textures in this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I do more "listening" than watching of television! And if CeCe (fur baby) decides it is time to cuddle, forget it, we are cuddling!


I had to laugh - I listen to tv too. I rarely recognise faces of actors but I'm pretty good on voices.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is stunning! Don't you just love those mats for blocking! Nice size and they store easily.


Thank you JanetLee and yes I do. I'm just grateful that all the work and advice of the physio means I can again get down to the floor in comfort and even more importantly, get up again.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, now for some birds and pretties. Then I'm done.


Love all your pictures, Bev, I'm especially fond of the titmouse. Pay for one night, get one night free is a good deal. Wise to take advantage of that.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

linda09 said:


> From blob to blocking. It is drying now - it is so fine it won't take long, in fact I had to respray as I was adjusting. I'm not completely happy with the picots; I should research some different methods before I do them again.


I think it is absolutely gorgeous, beautifully round and sweeping wingspan. if they get close enough to 'judge' your picots, they're just jealous of the near perfection of the entirety. (most societies have rumors about why perfection is in and of itself a flaw.) congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you JanetLee and yes I do. I'm just grateful that all the work and advice of the physio means I can again get down to the floor in comfort and even more importantly, get up again.


Which is exactly what I am not prepared to try- but then I've had minimal input from physiotherapy. Just assuming that being overweight will not help- and no-one to rescue me if I did get stranded.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just added another pattern and wanted to share! You folks are very good for me, always encouraging in all our endeavors. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html#11900872


Very nice, JanetLee. Love all the texture stitches. We are very proud of you here on LP!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos as always Bev. Thanks for taking us with you on your getaway!


Thanks, Melanie.  Glad to share


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That would be a rush! Wow! Rosy cheeks at the bottom I bet!
> 
> Beautiful photographs, love the birds too. So pretty. The birds around here still have their winter colors, although the Blue Jays are a lovely deep blue.


Thanks so much, JanetLee.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I love the photos especially the tufted titmouse, the seed heads and the sunset. A fascinating place :sm24:


Thanks so much, Norma. We love it. This time we talked to people who had been coming 28 years. They asked us if we ever came in the summer. We said No, always winter. That's the way they did it too. Much quieter in the winter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> What a beautiful, fun place. Wonderful photos of it. Echoing Melanie--thanks for taking us along!


You're welcome, Del. It's fun to share.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks like a great place for a break, Bev.


It's pretty amazing. We love it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Love all your pictures, Bev, I'm especially fond of the titmouse. Pay for one night, get one night free is a good deal. Wise to take advantage of that.


Thanks, Barbara. You should check out the state parks where you are. The Inns are wonderful. Not like a hotel. There are Great rooms and fireplaces, libraries, etc. Places to walk in the Inn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, nice work. Love the textures in this.


Thanks, wanted something different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I had to laugh - I listen to tv too. I rarely recognise faces of actors but I'm pretty good on voices.


I know what you mean. I was listening to an old movie, 1964, and when I finally looked up, hey, it was black and white!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you JanetLee and yes I do. I'm just grateful that all the work and advice of the physio means I can again get down to the floor in comfort and even more importantly, get up again.


Oh yes, getting down is so much easier than getting up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is exactly what I am not prepared to try- but then I've had minimal input from physiotherapy. Just assuming that being overweight will not help- and no-one to rescue me if I did get stranded.


There have been times when I crawled over to a chair to get up when my knee was at its worst.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, JanetLee. Love all the texture stitches. We are very proud of you here on LP!


Ah, thank you, Barbara! It was interesting trying to figure out texture stitches with a multiple of 2.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Norma. We love it. This time we talked to people who had been coming 28 years. They asked us if we ever came in the summer. We said No, always winter. That's the way they did it too. Much quieter in the winter.


Winter would be my preference also. Where I hike is fairly remote and not very many folks. Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> There have been times when I crawled over to a chair to get up when my knee was at its worst.


I would be in agony trying to manoeuvre on my knees- I really try to avoid doing it. The prospect is pretty horrific.


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

So beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda,I put a message in the wrong thread .I had studied some other Timeless .
Here is the link ,
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, wanted something different.


So posted on your thread yesterday. I thought it was beautiful and it is very different. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> I think it is absolutely gorgeous, beautifully round and sweeping wingspan. if they get close enough to 'judge' your picots, they're just jealous of the near perfection of the entirety. (most societies have rumors about why perfection is in and of itself a flaw.) congratulations.


Thank you, Nancy. :sm02: I'm not really looking for perfection - just a more efficient technique; if I could do the picots tighter it would make pinning out easier, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is exactly what I am not prepared to try- but then I've had minimal input from physiotherapy. Just assuming that being overweight will not help- and no-one to rescue me if I did get stranded.


You are in a different situation, Julie. You had to wait a horribly long time to get your hip seen to. I've seen the NHS physio 7 times ( 8th and probably last will be on Tuesday) but have been really lucky in that he has listened to what I want to achieve and recognised that I am prepared to really work at it. The person I saw some years ago about my back was useless because she didn't listen and when she started talking about injections I booked an appointment with a chiropractor.
I'm sure being over weight doesn't help - I have that problem myself but the thyroid problems make it very difficult to lose weight - I settle for maintaining.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I know what you mean. I was listening to an old movie, 1964, and when I finally looked up, hey, it was black and white!


 :sm09:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Linda,I put a message in the wrong thread .I had studied some other Timeless .
> Here is the link ,
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html


Isn't that a beauty? I admit I didn't try to pin out every picot as she has done - would have taken me far too long. I'm going to ask in Boo's group about those picots, can't think why I didn't do it before casting off.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Isn't that a beauty? I admit I didn't try to pin out every picot as she has done - would have taken me far too long. I'm going to ask in Boo's group about those picots, can't think why I didn't do it before casting off.


Good idea and I will look for the answers .
Sleet here so you may see it soon .10.45 now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You are in a different situation, Julie. You had to wait a horribly long time to get your hip seen to. I've seen the NHS physio 7 times ( 8th and probably last will be on Tuesday) but have been really lucky in that he has listened to what I want to achieve and recognised that I am prepared to really work at it. The person I saw some years ago about my back was useless because she didn't listen and when she started talking about injections I booked an appointment with a chiropractor.
> I'm sure being over weight doesn't help - I have that problem myself but the thyroid problems make it very difficult to lose weight - I settle for maintaining.


I definitely pay the price of that- trying to regain muscle tone- was concerned when I started getting hip pain recently- so I've slowed up a bit- but will be out shopping when my money comes in- I find that is a good motivator- to have a little money in my pocket!
In my case one of the drugs I am obliged to take has weight gain as a possible side effect- a real bummer.
I am glad you have had such good input from the Physiotherapist- it does make a difference. If I were able to afford it I would be looking for an Osteopath. I have a cousin who practices as an Osteopath in Glasgow, (Scotland) and I was most impressed with what he achieved.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just added another pattern and wanted to share! You folks are very good for me, always encouraging in all our endeavors. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519852-1.html#11900872


Congrats on a lovely pattern JanetLee. I got a chuckle out of your comment on matching the stripes. That would be me too. I spent quite some time matching the stripes on a dress I made that used black and white plaid patterned fabric. Even had to cut one of the skirt panels a second time. I have some store-bought items that bug me because of the lack of pattern matching, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Isn't that a beauty? I admit I didn't try to pin out every picot as she has done - would have taken me far too long. I'm going to ask in Boo's group about those picots, can't think why I didn't do it before casting off.


I saw a blog or a post somewhere about blocking gazillions of picots. It was done with strong thread, like upholstery thread, or done with blocking wires. Thread each picot with the blocking wire and then pin that instead of pinning each picot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I saw a blog or a post somewhere about blocking gazillions of picots. It was done with strong thread, like upholstery thread, or done with blocking wires. Thread each picot with the blocking wire and then pin that instead of pinning each picot.


I have blocking wires and I love them. You just weave the wire through your edge, and pin the wire. So nice.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

The wires make it all a lot easier I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Good idea and I will look for the answers .
> Sleet here so you may see it soon .10.45 now


It snowed here most of yesterday, though not sticking. We have had a reasonabl amount today and that has stuck, though it is feeling warmer now. So sick of this weather.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I definitely pay the price of that- trying to regain muscle tone- was concerned when I started getting hip pain recently- so I've slowed up a bit- but will be out shopping when my money comes in- I find that is a good motivator- to have a little money in my pocket!
> In my case one of the drugs I am obliged to take has weight gain as a possible side effect- a real bummer.
> I am glad you have had such good input from the Physiotherapist- it does make a difference. If I were able to afford it I would be looking for an Osteopath. I have a cousin who practices as an Osteopath in Glasgow, (Scotland) and I was most impressed with what he achieved.


I think it is time that osteopathy and chiropractic were accepted as valid treatments by the Nhs. Acupuncture is available these days


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I saw a blog or a post somewhere about blocking gazillions of picots. It was done with strong thread, like upholstery thread, or done with blocking wires. Thread each picot with the blocking wire and then pin that instead of pinning each picot.


I do have blocking wires and use them in the long points but there are picots in between the long points on this shawl and I couldn't face pinning all of those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think it is time that osteopathy and chiropractic were accepted as valid treatments by the Nhs. Acupuncture is available these days


Acupuncture is more accepted here, too, I am not keen on the idea of needles, nor the foul smelling brews they want you to take as part of the treatment.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It snowed here most of yesterday, though not sticking. We have had a reasonabl amount today and that has stuck, though it is feeling warmer now. So sick of this weather.


We woke up to snow this morning and 27 degrees F. The snow is still here, although melting a little, and the mountain is covered by clouds. It is probably getting snow which will make the skiers happy. It is very windy, not an outdoor day.

I blocked DAf Wings this morning. Will post a picture when it is dry.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Playing catch up again. Things got busy here as the weather got a bit warmer. We got some walks in and even played some putt and play golf

JanetLee, what an awful eye glass doctor experience! Hope you find a better place and good you could vent. I also saw your pretty scarf. Love the way the striping worked and you got it so nice and even! 

Julie, sorry that things didn’t work out with your brother for making the blocking frame. It sure is hard to block if you don’t have the space. 

DeEtta, love how the Dragonfly Wings looks being worn. Lucky friend who is the recipient. 

Either way is fine with me as far as the thread. Just chit chatting about wips until we run out of pages, or a travelogue. 

Linda, your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I have never done a shawl with picot edging like that, so I don’t have any answers to your question. But in the picture it looks like it is blocked really evenly and the picots show just fine. 
Pg 63


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, JanetLee. Love all the texture stitches. We are very proud of you here on LP!


Here, Here!!!! Nice scarf. Attractive and stylish. Love the subtle (balanced) colors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Acupuncture is more accepted here, too, I am not keen on the idea of needles, nor the foul smelling brews they want you to take as part of the treatment.


I've had acupuncture in the past but have never been offered a foul smelling brew - not that I'm sorry about that. :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We woke up to snow this morning and 27 degrees F. The snow is still here, although melting a little, and the mountain is covered by clouds. It is probably getting snow which will make the skiers happy. It is very windy, not an outdoor day.
> 
> I blocked DAf Wings this morning. Will post a picture when it is dry.


I'll look forward to seeing that, Barbara. I'll take Timeless off the boards to morrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


It is lovely, Karen.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev for sharing you vacation photos and your nature shots. What a peaceful setting. Your bird shots are amazing. 

Karen, that is beautiful lace work. I think it is lovely as is, but I bet blocking would open the lace pattern even more. Love the color of the yarn too. It almost looks velvety.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Playing catch up again. Things got busy here as the weather got a bit warmer. We got some walks in and even played some putt and play golf
> 
> JanetLee, what an awful eye glass doctor experience! Hope you find a better place and good you could vent. I also saw your pretty scarf. Love the way the striping worked and you got it so nice and even!
> 
> ...


Thank you, caryn.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


magnificent!

lost track: is this the wedge by wedge pattern. looks like lots of close work, glad your eyesight lasted.

ps brand name of thread/yarn?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


That is absolutely stunning, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


Wow! Karen, that is gorgeous! Beauuuutimus!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev for sharing you vacation photos and your nature shots. What a peaceful setting. Your bird shots are amazing.
> 
> Karen, that is beautiful lace work. I think it is lovely as is, but I bet blocking would open the lace pattern even more. Love the color of the yarn too. It almost looks velvety.


Thanks so much, Caryn.  We sure enjoy going there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on a lovely pattern JanetLee. I got a chuckle out of your comment on matching the stripes. That would be me too. I spent quite some time matching the stripes on a dress I made that used black and white plaid patterned fabric. Even had to cut one of the skirt panels a second time. I have some store-bought items that bug me because of the lack of pattern matching, lol.


Thank you. I don't mind if socks don't match, but that is about it! I remember as a child we had to wear "crazy pants" that Margaret Ann would make out of flour sacks. They still make me shudder! Each pattern piece was a different fabric.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think it is time that osteopathy and chiropractic were accepted as valid treatments by the Nhs. Acupuncture is available these days


I know it is accepted here in Washington. At least DHs insurance will pay for it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


Oh, that is lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Playing catch up again. Things got busy here as the weather got a bit warmer. We got some walks in and even played some putt and play golf
> 
> JanetLee, what an awful eye glass doctor experience! Hope you find a better place and good you could vent. I also saw your pretty scarf. Love the way the striping worked and you got it so nice and even!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. The next place I went to on Friday wouldn't accept the insurance. Starting over again tomorrow.

Yep, stripes had to match.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here, Here!!!! Nice scarf. Attractive and stylish. Love the subtle (balanced) colors.


Thank you! It is warm also.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the color Karen. Pretty work.

Understand about the extra picots Linda. I just added picots to Toni's Shetland Year-Of. Because I just can't get enough of pinning things, lol. 


I am making progress on the baby blanket and hope to have it done by the end of the month. Then I get to cast on for another one. 

Hope all had a great weekend,

Melanie


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


That is gorgeous, Karen. Love the color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


That is so beautiful. It looks great without blocking :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I am not sure if this needs blocked. The big reveal!


Karen -- that is lovely. Like the rosy color (or at least that is how it looks on my monitor) and hunger for more detail on the lace. Just can't quite see it; you are such a tease....


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


Very nicely done; it certainly does look pretty paired with the blue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


That is so pretty. I love the colour especially with the blue :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ThnksVickie, Del and Norma!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

We're home from Memphis and just trying to get caught up with "stuff". The weather was cold and snow on the ground. And no one could remember the last time snow stayed. They basically shut the city down for a couple of days. Schools closed, trolleys not running, restaurants closed, Graceland closed, staff unable to get to work, no snow plots, shovels, ran out of salt and sand. Not ideal for an event going up and down Beale Street in and out of bars. The only ones who coped well, and I'm not faulting the others (it's very understandable) were the Canadians, Norwegians and Northern US States residents. But they still accused us of bring the cold and snow down with us! It finally warmed up the day we left!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


It looks very good with the blue, Barbara and in alpaca it is going to be nicely warm. I think you were wise not to shorten those wings.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We're home from Memphis and just trying to get caught up with "stuff". The weather was cold and snow on the ground. And no one could remember the last time snow stayed. They basically shut the city down for a couple of days. Schools closed, trolleys not running, restaurants closed, Graceland closed, staff unable to get to work, no snow plots, shovels, ran out of salt and sand. Not ideal for an event going up and down Beale Street in and out of bars. The only ones who coped well, and I'm not faulting the others (it's very understandable) were the Canadians, Norwegians and Northern US States residents. But they still accused us of bring the cold and snow down with us! It finally warmed up the day we left!


Sounds like quite an adventure. Hope you still had fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like quite an adventure. Hope you still had fun.


Of course! What's not to love? Fried chicken, sweet tea, red beans and rice, pralines and BarBQ! Oh, and the music was wonderful!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Vickie P said:


> We're home from Memphis and just trying to get caught up with "stuff". The weather was cold and snow on the ground. And no one could remember the last time snow stayed. They basically shut the city down for a couple of days. Schools closed, trolleys not running, restaurants closed, Graceland closed, staff unable to get to work, no snow plots, shovels, ran out of salt and sand. Not ideal for an event going up and down Beale Street in and out of bars. The only ones who coped well, and I'm not faulting the others (it's very understandable) were the Canadians, Norwegians and Northern US States residents. But they still accused us of bring the cold and snow down with us! It finally warmed up the day we left!


That sounds horrendous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


That is lovely, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


I like these!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


Great pairing and a very nice piece. Color should be complementary with many other colors. Very nice.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Striking design and color contrast.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Delicate and beautiful! And must be ultra soft as well. Nice!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It looks very good with the blue, Barbara and in alpaca it is going to be nicely warm. I think you were wise not to shorten those wings.


Thanks, Linda. I liked the wings much better when I tried it on!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


They are pretty, look nice and cuddly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is lovely, Barbara!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great pairing and a very nice piece. Color should be complementary with many other colors. Very nice.


Thank you, DeEtta. I wasn't sure the Lace pattern would show well because the yarn has a halo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:
 

> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


Looks great, Barbara.  Love the colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Gorgeous, Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Looks great, Barbara.  Love the colors.


Thanks, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


So pretty! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Ooooh, those are so pretty! And you just gave me a brain itch!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is my DF Wings. I decided not to shorten the wings, it is a dragonfly after all. The yarn is a beautiful ultra soft hand spun alpaca that has a very pale blue thread running through it. That is why I paired it with a blue shirt and used the turquoise beads. It was left over from a sweater I made. I have had it sitting around for years wondering what to do with it.


Looks fantastic Barbara. Wonderful use of that yarn and lovely match to the blue shirt.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Of course! What's not to love? Fried chicken, sweet tea, red beans and rice, pralines and BarBQ! Oh, and the music was wonderful!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We're home from Memphis and just trying to get caught up with "stuff". The weather was cold and snow on the ground. And no one could remember the last time snow stayed. They basically shut the city down for a couple of days. Schools closed, trolleys not running, restaurants closed, Graceland closed, staff unable to get to work, no snow plots, shovels, ran out of salt and sand. Not ideal for an event going up and down Beale Street in and out of bars. The only ones who coped well, and I'm not faulting the others (it's very understandable) were the Canadians, Norwegians and Northern US States residents. But they still accused us of bring the cold and snow down with us! It finally warmed up the day we left!


That is too bad about the weather and things being closed. Hope you were still able to enjoy your time away and found fun things to do.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Ooh, those turned out fantastic. Love the beads!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Of course! What's not to love? Fried chicken, sweet tea, red beans and rice, pralines and BarBQ! Oh, and the music was wonderful!!!


Ah, that is great that you enjoyed things despite the weather!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> These mitts were a recent test knit for Elizabeth Ravenwood - yarn is merino. beads AB opaque purple, size 6/0. I really enjoyed knitting these.


Lovely knitting; nice mitts.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> We're home from Memphis and just trying to get caught up with "stuff". The weather was cold and snow on the ground. And no one could remember the last time snow stayed. They basically shut the city down for a couple of days. Schools closed, trolleys not running, restaurants closed, Graceland closed, staff unable to get to work, no snow plots, shovels, ran out of salt and sand. Not ideal for an event going up and down Beale Street in and out of bars. The only ones who coped well, and I'm not faulting the others (it's very understandable) were the Canadians, Norwegians and Northern US States residents. But they still accused us of bring the cold and snow down with us! It finally warmed up the day we left!


Yes, my area closed down with the storm we had last week. It was a doosey! 8" of snow from one storm is unusual for this area, and I camped out at my son's house with little grandson Wednesday night. In areas like mine, so few people have experience with serious snowfalls, it really is better to close everything down. Otherwise, there would be too many car accidents. Unfortunately, the snow was very dry, "powder" I think it is called, so no snowballs or snowmen. When little guy sat on his sled, it just sank down in the snow and wouldn't slide. Friday afternoon we went outside, and after about 30 minutes, he said his feet were cold and he was ready to go back inside. This from a little boy who would live in a tent outside if he could, he loves being outside so much!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I will say use 2 or 3 .


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Actually it wasn't disappointing at all. More interesting. We go annually for the Blues Foundation's International Blues Challenge. It's a gathering of international bands and solo/duo blues musicians who "Challenge" vs compete to win. This year there was 220 bands/solo/duos so LOTS of music. We meet friends we see only there so it's wonderful to catch up. We also hosted our annual Great Canadian Polar Bear Blues Showcase which gives the Canadian entrants another opportunity to play and be seen. We hold this as a fundraiser for the HART fund which helps musicians with healthcare/dental/funeral costs. So it's a win/win/win!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> So pretty! :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Looks fantastic Barbara. Wonderful use of that yarn and lovely match to the blue shirt.


Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Thanks, Ann. You made good use of the bag of yarn. It's very colorful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Long and beautiful scarf. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


I like the one in the left. Nice and bright.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I like the two true greens.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Ann -- that scarf looks so organic. Love the way the colors just flow with ease. Great idea.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


I like the green beads on the left :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ann - great scarf! It will go with anything. As for the beads, My choice would be either of the greens, but like Barbara, between the two, I'd choose the brighter one on the left. That is a beautiful green gradient yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


Lovely yarn, Ann. I think I would go for the ones on the right, the darker green - that is if the colours are coming through accurately. :sm16:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.

I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Enjoy :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Ann, that is going to be SO WARM!!! Great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickie P said:


> Actually it wasn't disappointing at all. More interesting. We go annually for the Blues Foundation's International Blues Challenge. It's a gathering of international bands and solo/duo blues musicians who "Challenge" vs compete to win. This year there was 220 bands/solo/duos so LOTS of music. We meet friends we see only there so it's wonderful to catch up. We also hosted our annual Great Canadian Polar Bear Blues Showcase which gives the Canadian entrants another opportunity to play and be seen. We hold this as a fundraiser for the HART fund which helps musicians with healthcare/dental/funeral costs. So it's a win/win/win!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


Ann, I hardly know what to tell you. I think any of those beads would be great. I do favor the greens and silver over the black.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Have a wonderful time, Linda!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Hope your holiday is all you wish for.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hope Linda enjoys some sun.
Many thanks for the scarf comments and help about the beads .Green is winning at the moment .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Have a great trip!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.

Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!

Linda - love the mitts. They look so soft! And hope your holiday is smashing!!

Joyce - bummer about the lack of sledding. One should be able to sled if one has to put up with snow. Childhood memories of careening down a hill still bring a smile to my face.

Ann - you almost have a Dr. Who scarf. Great use of leftover bits. Lovely gradient yarn. I lean towards the green beads at the 1 o'clock position.


Knitting update - I am working the final rounds of the Broceliande baby blanket. However it will only be about 36 inches across (1 metre) so I am going to make a border using one of the cables from the body as the motif. It will probably take me a week to figure out the math, lol. DeEtta could do it in about ten minutes :-D

Not knitting related but I have a new toy. As some of you know, DH and I recently purchased a motorcoach and we tow a large box trailer behind it (for the helo). Since we cannot tow a car and the box trailer at the same time, we are without transportation when traveling. There is usually someone who will gladly give us a lift but that may not always be the case. A lot of the guys bring a motorcycle in the trailer along with the helos. So DH purchased a motorcycle and we both took the license endorsement class. DH has experience but I have only been a passenger (father and brother have always ridden). All you learn as a passenger is what not to touch so you do not get burned. And I learned that lesson the hard way, lol. Since DH's bike is large and I lack experience we have been looking for a beginner bike. Something smaller and lighter. Well, here she is. It is a Honda Rebel 250. I took her up and down my street a few times tonight. Managed to put 1-1/2 miles on it, lol! But it is all good. I'll spend a few weeks tooling around the neighborhood getting comfortable stopping, starting, and shifting, before venturing into traffic.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... It will probably take me a week to figure out the math, lol. DeEtta could do it in about ten minutes.


Wow Melanie -- I enjoy the reputation, but unfortunately it is so UNTRUE. You'll have the border done in no time at all assuming that you have a minute or two in between trips up and down the road. Somehow, a REBEL 250 seems so very appropriate. May you have many hours of happy (and safe) riding!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Great use of that colorful yarn! Scarfs are always a good project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


To me, the upper right blend in more and the lower left stand out. I like them both, but would probably use the upper right one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments re. the mitts everyone. I'm glad you like them.
> 
> I'm signing out for a week now. We're off on holiday tomorrow and I'm not taking my laptop. Stay busy and stay well all of you and I'll catch up when we get back.


Enjoy your tech free holiday!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


I like that size bike. Once you get comfortable with it, gradually go up in size. I actually started with a 250 trail bike many many years ago.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


Nice bike! (said admiringly)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


She is a beauty, Melanie.
:sm24:


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


Melanie - great idea and super bike! Will make life easier!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie on the shawl. And congratulations on finding the new bike. You'll have it mastered in no time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


Cool!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, my area closed down with the storm we had last week. It was a doosey! 8" of snow from one storm is unusual for this area, and I camped out at my son's house with little grandson Wednesday night. In areas like mine, so few people have experience with serious snowfalls, it really is better to close everything down. Otherwise, there would be too many car accidents. Unfortunately, the snow was very dry, "powder" I think it is called, so no snowballs or snowmen. When little guy sat on his sled, it just sank down in the snow and wouldn't slide. Friday afternoon we went outside, and after about 30 minutes, he said his feet were cold and he was ready to go back inside. This from a little boy who would live in a tent outside if he could, he loves being outside so much!


That is a lot of snow for NC! Glad you stayed safe. Not much fun for the kids when it is just that powdery stuff.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Barbara ,you made a good decision re the wings as it looks really good .
> Karen ,What a beautiful piece you have made .What thread did you use ? The shading is lovely.
> Vicki, in some respects a disappointing break but it seems you made the most of a bad situation.At least you got away for some good times .
> Not getting notifications again so fallen behind yet again .
> I found a bag of Aran yarn and decided it could become a scarf ,a very long scarf !Very little yarn left .


Nice, colorful, scarf Ann. Good way to use up that yarn! It will be fun to wear and warm too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Toni has produced a pattern to knit while the Winter Olympics are on .I am using this yarn and am looking for opinions on beads .The 2 green have a subtle difference .Feel free to give your opinions please .If you are able to enlarge the picture you may see the difference between the greens .


Very pretty yarn Ann. I like the green beads on the right side best, or the clear.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - lovely Dragon Wings. Bonus that you could use reclaimed yarn.
> 
> Vickie - bummer about the cold and snow during your vacation but glad you were able to still enjoy the music. At least you and the other Canadians know how to dress and how to walk around on icy streets. Hope someone made spiced cider!
> 
> ...


Your knitting sounds like it will be a lovely blanket Melanie. Congratulations on the new toy What fun you will have.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the bead suggestions .Green it will be .
Neighbour came to fix a paper jam in my printer and managed to get a spring to jump out and doesn’t know where it goes ! Ah well he was doing his best to help me .Being without a printer is a pain as reading patterns from an I pad is awkward because the screen moves .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thanks for the bead suggestions .Green it will be .
> Neighbour came to fix a paper jam in my printer and managed to get a spring to jump out and doesn't know where it goes ! Ah well he was doing his best to help me .Being without a printer is a pain as reading patterns from an I pad is awkward because the screen moves .


I know that feeling! (not the spring, but no printer) when I pulled out of Seniors the printer I had been using had to go with everything else! Don't like reading a pattern from a screen at all!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Taking a moment to say "hello to all". For those of you with nasty winter weather, yes I commiserate with you as that is what we have had here this month as well. for those with late summer heading to fall, "ahhhh, how nice". 

congrats to you who have knitted this wonderful shawl. Your colors and yarn look great and I envious of all. 

Good going, Melanie with your new ride. You and DH will have some good memories to create. We used to ride with friends to nearby towns for coffee and or dinners together. Just a pleasure to enjoy the open air and friends.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good to see you Jan . Hope all Is well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Thanks for the bead suggestions .Green it will be .
> Neighbour came to fix a paper jam in my printer and managed to get a spring to jump out and doesn't know where it goes ! Ah well he was doing his best to help me .Being without a printer is a pain as reading patterns from an I pad is awkward because the screen moves .


I have a couple of springs in my cabinet from when the printer repair guy had parts left over, lol! They are usually part of the paper feeding mechanisms by the way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Good going, Melanie with your new ride. You and DH will have some good memories to create. We used to ride with friends to nearby towns for coffee and or dinners together. Just a pleasure to enjoy the open air and friends.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just what I thought it was Melanie but the repair man came later .He did his best but it wouldn’t print black at all and said this particular one stops working if the black ran low ! I do trust him ,he lives close by and has served us for some time .New machine being delivered in a few days .Very hard trying to do a pattern from an I pad .Wish the wretched thing would stay still .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Most HP printer types won't print at all (or well) with the black cartridge low.

((NOW, she tells us)) :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

I just spent a little of my Dad's funds getting the black ink cartridge for the 3-in-1 he has... & a LOT more for the one #12A for Mom's 3550! Household expenses... so no one is screaming at me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Just what I thought it was Melanie but the repair man came later .He did his best but it wouldn't print black at all and said this particular one stops working if the black ran low ! I do trust him ,he lives close by and has served us for some time .New machine being delivered in a few days .Very hard trying to do a pattern from an I pad .Wish the wretched thing would stay still .


I cannot use the i pad for patterns, my eyes just don't like it. Hope the new printer lasts a long time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is the pits! I do use the I Pad but not for anything complex.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Just what I thought it was Melanie but the repair man came later .He did his best but it wouldn't print black at all and said this particular one stops working if the black ran low ! I do trust him ,he lives close by and has served us for some time .New machine being delivered in a few days .Very hard trying to do a pattern from an I pad .Wish the wretched thing would stay still .


I've tried some of the apps for knitting that can be marked up but I, like you, really prefer a paper copy.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time. 

See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


This is a magnificent interpretation of the temperature theme, DeEtta- I love it. I love working with Jamiesons colours- have imported from them only the once, maybe 20 years ago when I was working.

So glad you are feeling well enough again to pick up your work!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Stunning :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

its out of this world, how are you managing color changes? guess I missed that conversation.

is the star-snowflake area your center point?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> its out of this world, how are you managing color changes? guess I missed that conversation.
> 
> is the star-snowflake area your center point?


NancyLea -- July (the center of a 13-month set) is the mid-point. I decided to do 13 months for #1 length and #2 symmetry -- so the scarf will reflect January 2017 through January 2018.

The colors are being determined by the daily average high temperature for my zip code. You'll notice two dark vertical bands which will be the point where the circular piece folds flat. Color changes are being made just before one of the two vertical bands. What was more difficult to decide on was how to secure the ends of colors since I'm working an increasingly long tube. Given this specific type of yarn and its overwhelming desire to "grab" its neighbor and bond, I decided to simply knot the ends and leave the ends to hand free inside the tube. Once knitted this yarn doesn't want to move around much. I'm using 2-ply Shetland wool.

Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Your scarf is looking gorgeous. It would be music listening for me also.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Oh, WOW! That is going to be spectacular when finished. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Fabulous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


That is really beautiful, DeEtta. Very impressive!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Glad you are feeling better, DeEtta. That temperature scarf is the Bees Knees. I love the colors.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

I've knit back 6 rows or so on my shawl. I was just going to frog and start again but decided to knit back a few more rows. I'll count stitches and if I'm correct I'll start knitting again. Otherwise it's frog... I just need to be in the right frame of mind to continue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh Vicky -- it is never "fun" to be going in the wrong direction. I hope that you quickly find the error so you can reverse directions and move forward again. If not, sometimes it really is easier and less painful to frog -- although I usually spend more time trying to avoid doing that than it would take to get the deed done. Sorry about this bump in knitting path.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry, Vicki. Been there, done that. Never fun. Hope you find your error.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> I've knit back 6 rows or so on my shawl. I was just going to frog and start again but decided to knit back a few more rows. I'll count stitches and if I'm correct I'll start knitting again. Otherwise it's frog... I just need to be in the right frame of mind to continue.


I got to row 67 or so and decided to frog the whole thing to wait until my skills are better. So much trouble keeping stitch counts correct, no matter how many times I counted. One row was correct, then the next row wouldn't work out. I had trouble with twisted stitches in some of the lace bookmarks, too, but this was just too much for me.

A funny thing happened at church today. Before the women's group meeting began, a lady that I'd given gorgeous yarn to about a year ago (it had been given to me, and I couldn't use it), told me she had just decided to use it....to make a Dragonfly Wings shawl! She is far more experienced than I am and doesn't take care of any small children during the day, so her knitting time is truly peaceful. The yarn is a medium gray and she said she chose blue-green beads in keeping with the name of the pattern. I'm anxious to see it, and sure it will be stunning.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I got to row 67 or so and decided to frog the whole thing to wait until my skills are better. So much trouble keeping stitch counts correct, no matter how many times I counted. One row was correct, then the next row wouldn't work out. I had trouble with twisted stitches in some of the lace bookmarks, too, but this was just too much for me.
> 
> A funny thing happened at church today. Before the women's group meeting began, a lady that I'd given gorgeous yarn to about a year ago (it had been given to me, and I couldn't use it), told me she had just decided to use it....to make a Dragonfly Wings shawl! She is far more experienced than I am and doesn't take care of any small children during the day, so her knitting time is truly peaceful. The yarn is a medium gray and she said she chose blue-green beads in keeping with the name of the pattern. I'm anxious to see it, and sure it will be stunning.


Oh Joyce. I feel your disappointment. Perhaps this woman could help you when/if you are ready to tackle the shawl again... I'm ready to try again
:sm26:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no Joyce. I am sorry to hear you had troubles with the shawl. The stitch count is not even from side to side after you start the casting on part so I hope that is not where you had count issues. I was off by one stitch in that part but just made it up some where in the CO section. I still have to block mine. We would love to see the results of the gifted gorgeous yarn your friend knitted.

Hope all had a nice weekend,

Melanie


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Oh no Joyce. I am sorry to hear you had troubles with the shawl. The stitch count is not even from side to side after you start the casting on part so I hope that is not where you had count issues. I was off by one stitch in that part but just made it up some where in the CO section. I still have to block mine. We would love to see the results of the gifted gorgeous yarn your friend knitted.
> 
> Hope all had a nice weekend,
> 
> Melanie


At the end of rows, I had the total number of stitches. But when I went to do the next row, I either came up over or under on each side of the center stitch. I tried to make up some of the shortages by casting on a few more stitches, but somehow I was still off. I'm really not sure what went wrong. I got to row 69 and was off AGAIN, and then decided to put this away to try later when I have more experience with lace stitches and techniques.

My friend at church told me she was able to keep up with all the stitches, and had gotten to row 67 when we spoke. Like I said, her skills and experience are far beyond mine, so maybe I just need more time before I take on a project like this. The yarn I gave her was a very expensive imported wool, which had been given to me anonymously. The only grays I can wear are the very darkest shades, almost black (but not quite). Not wanting to let this yarn sit in my stash and probably never be used by me, I offered it to this friend who wears a lot of gray and looks fabulous in it. She is very good at choosing and coordinating colors, so I'm sure her choice of blue-green beads against this medium gray will be gorgeous. Needless to say, I'm anxious to see her wear the finished piece!

So, since I need to have something to work on in my busy bag, I've chosen another item to try. Just downloaded a cowl pattern that will let me use some small amounts of lace weight yarns in different colors which is unusual. The instructions don't seem to include anything I haven't done before, so far, so good! I will be working with an ivory color, solid dark olive green, and a tweed that has ivory, medium olive green, and a couple of other colors (in one strand) so faint I can't tell for sure what they are. But not to worry! I have so many projects in waiting, if this doesn't work out, there are many others to choose from. Hopefully, no one else piles up projects like I do..... :sm12:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Oh Joyce. I feel your disappointment. Perhaps this woman could help you when/if you are ready to tackle the shawl again... I'm ready to try again
> :sm26:


I think I'll make a few more things, trying out different techniques, before I try this again. Just got too frustrated! I probably could ask this friend for help next time around, she's a sweetheart. She's the one who first introduced me to a simple lace stitch, Gulls Wings. I was hooked right away!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> At the end of rows, I had the total number of stitches. But when I went to do the next row, I either came up over or under on each side of the center stitch. I tried to make up some of the shortages by casting on a few more stitches, but somehow I was still off. I'm really not sure what went wrong. I got to row 69 and was off AGAIN, and then decided to put this away to try later when I have more experience with lace stitches and techniques.
> 
> My friend at church told me she was able to keep up with all the stitches, and had gotten to row 67 when we spoke. Like I said, her skills and experience are far beyond mine, so maybe I just need more time before I take on a project like this. The yarn I gave her was a very expensive imported wool, which had been given to me anonymously. The only grays I can wear are the very darkest shades, almost black (but not quite). Not wanting to let this yarn sit in my stash and probably never be used by me, I offered it to this friend who wears a lot of gray and looks fabulous in it. She is very good at choosing and coordinating colors, so I'm sure her choice of blue-green beads against this medium gray will be gorgeous. Needless to say, I'm anxious to see her wear the finished piece!
> 
> So, since I need to have something to work on in my busy bag, I've chosen another item to try. Just downloaded a cowl pattern that will let me use some small amounts of lace weight yarns in different colors which is unusual. The instructions don't seem to include anything I haven't done before, so far, so good! I will be working with an ivory color, solid dark olive green, and a tweed that has ivory, medium olive green, and a couple of other colors (in one strand) so faint I can't tell for sure what they are. But not to worry! I have so many projects in waiting, if this doesn't work out, there are many others to choose from. Hopefully, no one else piles up projects like I do..... :sm12:


I hear you on that piling up of projects, Joyce.  Sorry you had to frog, but sometimes that is necessary for sanity.

I am not going to do Dragonfly Wings. I am currently doing JanetLee's Chevron Texture Scarf. I am using 3 colors of some llama yarn I picked up somewhere years ago. I will post a picture of my colors and the scarf when I get on a little farther.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.

After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!

Actually, I've written this to let everyone know that it is a pleasure to deal with Jamieson & Smith and encourage you to take a look at their website. I've made quite a few shawls with their lace weight yarn over the years. I've not tried their cobweb weight, but would expect it to be as good as the rest of their yarn. I can say that I've never found a knot in their yarns and that the colors are fast. In short, I could be a cheerleader for their product.

http://www.shetlandwoolbrokers.co.uk/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.
> 
> After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!
> 
> ...


So glad you have found your yarn, DeEtta. Such a chore to decide what other colors you might need before ordering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.
> 
> After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!
> 
> ...


I am in hearty agreement with you, DeEtta- I love Jamieson's, and having an excuse to call them to hear their beautiful Shetland voices- Their yarns come in fantastic colours. I do have a skein of cobweb lace that I have stashed- I really should attempt something with it! But at the moment I am bogged down in a commission for baby clothes. And very tired with the oppressive heat we are experiencing. It looks like being at least 3 months of record breaking highs- which for us is high 20's to low 30's Celsius, but very sticky with it. Some days the sweat is running down my eyebrows into my eyes if I am slow to wipe it. 
Your scarf is such a lovely project.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in hearty agreement with you, DeEtta- I love Jamieson's, and having an excuse to call them to hear their beautiful Shetland voices- Their yarns come in fantastic colours. I do have a skein of cobweb lace that I have stashed- I really should attempt something with it! But at the moment I am bogged down in a commission for baby clothes. And very tired with the oppressive heat we are experiencing. It looks like being at least 3 months of record breaking highs- which for us is high 20's to low 30's Celsius, but very sticky with it. Some days the sweat is running down my eyebrows into my eyes if I am slow to wipe it.
> Your scarf is such a lovely project.


Julie -- I get so cranky when I'm overheated. Some things are hard to endure and, for me, too hot is one of them. Much of the summer time, when I go out into the heat I wear a sweat band (actually an old cotton scarf tied across my forehead) to keep the perspiration out of my eyes. Not too fashionable, but certainly functional. You should just about be at the end of it, aren't you. I certainly hope so.

I went online and compared Jamieson's current color offerings to the 1989 color card. I was amazed that there were only 5 new colors added since the publication of that color card. Unfortunately, there are about 51 colors that have been eliminated. But even at that there is an incredible range of colors. Probably still about 100 different colors. I so wish I had the facility to combined colors effectively. I guess it just comes from a good eye and lots of practice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I get so cranky when I'm overheated. Some things are hard to endure and, for me, too hot is one of them. Much of the summer time, when I go out into the heat I wear a sweat band (actually an old cotton scarf tied across my forehead) to keep the perspiration out of my eyes. Not too fashionable, but certainly functional. You should just about be at the end of it, aren't you. I certainly hope so.
> 
> I went online and compared Jamieson's current color offerings to the 1989 color card. I was amazed that there were only 5 new colors added since the publication of that color card. Unfortunately, there are about 51 colors that have been eliminated. But even at that there is an incredible range of colors. Probably still about 100 different colors. I so wish I had the facility to combined colors effectively. I guess it just comes from a good eye and lots of practice.


I can get so cranky too, when I am frazzled and hot! Unfortunately we have probably at least another month to endure- February is traditionally our hottest month!! Have known March be not much less, although sometimes we get a quick change to Autumn. Colour is something I really enjoy- I am very fortunate that Mum had me painting with oil colours as young as she did- they were my 8th birthday present from her- so it is not something that scares me- but I can still have disasters!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.
> 
> After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!
> 
> ...


Wahoo!! A Wonderful Day!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> At the end of rows, I had the total number of stitches. But when I went to do the next row, I either came up over or under on each side of the center stitch. I tried to make up some of the shortages by casting on a few more stitches, but somehow I was still off. I'm really not sure what went wrong. I got to row 69 and was off AGAIN, and then decided to put this away to try later when I have more experience with lace stitches and techniques.
> 
> My friend at church told me she was able to keep up with all the stitches, and had gotten to row 67 when we spoke. Like I said, her skills and experience are far beyond mine, so maybe I just need more time before I take on a project like this. The yarn I gave her was a very expensive imported wool, which had been given to me anonymously. The only grays I can wear are the very darkest shades, almost black (but not quite). Not wanting to let this yarn sit in my stash and probably never be used by me, I offered it to this friend who wears a lot of gray and looks fabulous in it. She is very good at choosing and coordinating colors, so I'm sure her choice of blue-green beads against this medium gray will be gorgeous. Needless to say, I'm anxious to see her wear the finished piece!
> 
> So, since I need to have something to work on in my busy bag, I've chosen another item to try. Just downloaded a cowl pattern that will let me use some small amounts of lace weight yarns in different colors which is unusual. The instructions don't seem to include anything I haven't done before, so far, so good! I will be working with an ivory color, solid dark olive green, and a tweed that has ivory, medium olive green, and a couple of other colors (in one strand) so faint I can't tell for sure what they are. But not to worry! I have so many projects in waiting, if this doesn't work out, there are many others to choose from. Hopefully, no one else piles up projects like I do..... :sm12:


Joyce, that sounds very interesting. Definitely looking forward to pictures!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I hear you on that piling up of projects, Joyce.  Sorry you had to frog, but sometimes that is necessary for sanity.
> 
> I am not going to do Dragonfly Wings. I am currently doing JanetLee's Chevron Texture Scarf. I am using 3 colors of some llama yarn I picked up somewhere years ago. I will post a picture of my colors and the scarf when I get on a little farther.


Sounds interesting! Looking forward to pictures of your scarf.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.
> 
> After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!
> 
> ...


Oooohh, thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in hearty agreement with you, DeEtta- I love Jamieson's, and having an excuse to call them to hear their beautiful Shetland voices- Their yarns come in fantastic colours. I do have a skein of cobweb lace that I have stashed- I really should attempt something with it! But at the moment I am bogged down in a commission for baby clothes. And very tired with the oppressive heat we are experiencing. It looks like being at least 3 months of record breaking highs- which for us is high 20's to low 30's Celsius, but very sticky with it. Some days the sweat is running down my eyebrows into my eyes if I am slow to wipe it.
> Your scarf is such a lovely project.


That is a bit too warm, even for someone like me who likes the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is a bit too warm, even for someone like me who likes the heat.


It is very tiring, I am finding- it has been our reality for so long now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very tiring, I am finding- it has been our reality for so long now.


If I could send you some of our cool and rain I would.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki,it is such a shame if you have had to go back with your shawl .Good luck with it.
De Etta ,the scarf is quite stunning .I have just completed a scarf in Shetland Yarn .It is a test for the Year of Shetland piece in Elizabeth Ravenwood’s Group.
Julie ,I hope it soon cools down .It is cold here but I am not a lover of hot weather either .
Joyce ,knitting with tinies about isn’t conducive to getting it done easily .They tend to distract you too easily !
I wonder why some days you get notifications and others ,nothing .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> If I could send you some of our cool and rain I would.


The world might be fairer if we could!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki,it is such a shame if you have had to go back with your shawl .Good luck with it.
> De Etta ,the scarf is quite stunning .I have just completed a scarf in Shetland Yarn .It is a test for the Year of Shetland piece in Elizabeth Ravenwood's Group.
> Julie ,I hope it soon cools down .It is cold here but I am not a lover of hot weather either .
> Joyce ,knitting with tinies about isn't conducive to getting it done easily .They tend to distract you too easily !
> I wonder why some days you get notifications and others ,nothing .


Me neither- I prefer the in between seasons.

BTW I've not yet had problems with not getting notifications.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I can attest to the lovely appearance of multi-color thread working well on Toni's pattern. I would have to save the photo to the "download" folder on this device to show those who haven't looked at it. I do have to get it finished.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Which pattern are you meaning ,Karen ?
Tomorrow is Feb. so not long now Norma.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Joyce ,knitting with tinies about isn't conducive to getting it done easily .They tend to distract you too easily !


You're sure right about that! He's a very good little fellow, most of the time, but he does need help sometimes opening a juice drink or getting a snack from a shelf that is too high. Lately, he's been watching "Oscar's Oasis" on NetFlix which has me laughing my socks off. Then there are days like today, school started 2 hours late because of unexpected ice and about 1/2 inch of snow. The decision to delay wasn't made until the very early hours this morning, while I was happily snoozing away. By the time my son called me, I had 15 minutes to throw my clothes on, grab some Pop Tarts, grab my busy bag and get in the car and go. Ended up sliding through all the stop signs between my house and the freeway because of the solid sheet of black ice everywhere. By the time I got back home, the morning was shot and I needed to bake something for hubby's birthday today. That's what I get for waiting until the last minute! I'm happy to report that the cake is baked (a Hummingbird Cake) and cooling. I'll be lucky to get it frosted before hubby comes home. Don't know if he will want to go out to supper tonight, if not I'll have to scramble around in the kitchen to come up with something edible. I sure hope he wants to go out to eat tonight instead of postponing to another night! Today has pretty much been a total loss when it comes to getting anything done (other than essentials). Oh well.....


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

What a nightmare day for you ,Joyce .I am thinking you will be out now if DH was willing .Hope so ,for your sake .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Which pattern are you meaning ,Karen ?
> Tomorrow is Feb. so not long now Norma.


Winter Wonderland... It was a workshop run by TLL (Toni).


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh . I seem to remember that name .Look forward to seeing it then I wil know if I tried to do it .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> You're sure right about that! He's a very good little fellow, most of the time, but he does need help sometimes opening a juice drink or getting a snack from a shelf that is too high. Lately, he's been watching "Oscar's Oasis" on NetFlix which has me laughing my socks off. Then there are days like today, school started 2 hours late because of unexpected ice and about 1/2 inch of snow. The decision to delay wasn't made until the very early hours this morning, while I was happily snoozing away. By the time my son called me, I had 15 minutes to throw my clothes on, grab some Pop Tarts, grab my busy bag and get in the car and go. Ended up sliding through all the stop signs between my house and the freeway because of the solid sheet of black ice everywhere. By the time I got back home, the morning was shot and I needed to bake something for hubby's birthday today. That's what I get for waiting until the last minute! I'm happy to report that the cake is baked (a Hummingbird Cake) and cooling. I'll be lucky to get it frosted before hubby comes home. Don't know if he will want to go out to supper tonight, if not I'll have to scramble around in the kitchen to come up with something edible. I sure hope he wants to go out to eat tonight instead of postponing to another night! Today has pretty much been a total loss when it comes to getting anything done (other than essentials). Oh well.....


That does sound exhausting! Hope you go out for supper.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, hubby wanted to eat at home tonight. Drat. He said everywhere he went today, he got high sugar cake and other goodies, and eating out would have just been too much. Eating out here in the U.S. usually means large portions of food, and often large portions of fat and sugar you don't really want. Good thing I made a Hummingbird Cake instead of the usual cake mix plus pre-made frosting! This cake is a favorite of my hubby's family, which are very traditional Southern when it comes to food. It has chopped bananas, crushed pineapple, and lots of pecans in the cake, cream cheese frosting with more pecans sprinkled on top. Since he's crazy about bananas, pineapple and pecans, it turned out to be a win-win. Plus he could cut his own piece of cake and have just the right amount, not too much, and not too little. We're trying to cut back on the sugar, so I thought a cake with fruit and nuts would have a little more going for it than the kind of cake I usually make (everything from mixes). Everything turned out good, and I'm glad to stay home out of the cold weather anyway.

And more knitting time while supper cooks! Can't beat that!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well, hubby wanted to eat at home tonight. Drat. He said everywhere he went today, he got high sugar cake and other goodies, and eating out would have just been too much. Eating out here in the U.S. usually means large portions of food, and often large portions of fat and sugar you don't really want. Good thing I made a Hummingbird Cake instead of the usual cake mix plus pre-made frosting! This cake is a favorite of my hubby's family, which are very traditional Southern when it comes to food. It has chopped bananas, crushed pineapple, and lots of pecans in the cake, cream cheese frosting with more pecans sprinkled on top. Since he's crazy about bananas, pineapple and pecans, it turned out to be a win-win. Plus he could cut his own piece of cake and have just the right amount, not too much, and not too little. We're trying to cut back on the sugar, so I thought a cake with fruit and nuts would have a little more going for it than the kind of cake I usually make (everything from mixes). Everything turned out good, and I'm glad to stay home out of the cold weather anyway.
> 
> And more knitting time while supper cooks! Can't beat that!!!


Joyce, that cake sounds delicious! Do you have a favorite recipe to share? Maybe??????


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Joyce, that cake sounds delicious! Do you have a favorite recipe to share? Maybe??????


I wouldn't call it a favorite, by itself. I'm not a good cook and try to change things around to disguise that fact! I have collected a few cook books that were fund raisers for church groups, and this recipe comes from the cook book put together by the ladies group at a small church here that hubby's family were founding members of. When I mentioned that hubby missed many foods from his childhood and teen years to his step-mother, she handed me her copy of this cook book! WOW! She was such a sweetheart and I miss her very much. She went way beyond the call of duty to help me adjust to everyday life here, which is very different from where I grew up in Los Angeles, CA. There are also several recipes in this book for coconut cake that hubby is crazy about. I have no idea why this is called Hummingbird Cake..... First I'll put in the recipe just as it appears in the book, then I'll make a few comments about changes I've made.

HUMMINGBIRD CAKE
From Anna Lou Harris Preston and Linda Norman, "Our Daily Bread II", Glencoe United Methodist Church, Summerfield, NC

3 cups plain flour
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla
2 cups chopped pecans
2 cups chopped bananas
2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups salad oil
3 beaten eggs
1 (8 oz.) can crushed pineapple, undrained

Combine dry ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Add eggs, salad oil; stir until all is moistened. DO NOT BEAT. Stir in vanilla, pineapple, 1 cup chopped nuts and bananas. Spoon batter into 3 well greased pans. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes, cool completely. Frost all 3 layers and sides of cake. Sprinkle top with one cup chopped nuts.

Cream Cheese Frosting:
2 (8 oz. each) packages cream cheese
2 lb. pkg. confectioners sugar
2 tsp. vanilla
1 cup butter or margarine, softened

Combine cream cheese and butter. Add powdered sugar and beat until light and fluffy. Stir in vanilla. This cake can be made in an oblong pan and cut into squares.

NOTES:
Besides being a barely functional cook, I am truly lazy about it. So, no 3 layer cakes for me! I've tried layer cakes 3 times, and only once got a decent cake. This recipe makes a lot of cake. I make half of the original recipe and bake in one oblong 13" x 9" glass pan, baked for 30 minutes at 325 degrees. Making cake frosting from scratch makes me feel guilty about all that sugar. So I usually have a couple of cans of prepared cake frosting from the grocery store. I used a pre-made cream cheese frosting on this, and no one knew the difference...or I should say that hubby didn't seem to care!
The reason the ingredients specify "plain flour" is because in this part of the U.S., self rising flour is much more popular. Sometimes I've had trouble finding plain flour in the store, plain corn meal is a nightmare to find here. (Until we moved here, I also didn't know there was yellow corn meal and white corn meal.) About the "salad oil". All the recipes in this book are very old. I had never heard of some of the ingredients in other recipes (like crushed corn, which turned out to be creamed corn). Back to the oil. Please use whatever oil you think is best. A long time ago, there was lard, vegetable shortening, cooking oil for deep fat frying, and salad oil. Things have changed! So use whatever oil you think is the most healthy or will give you the results you want. I'm not up to date on all the substitutions that can be made for oil, so anyone going that route is on their own. Because of all the fruit in this cake, it is very moist. I also don't know much about sugar substitutes, so anyone using one is on their own there also. But, I think the mark of a good recipe is one that you can modify and still end up with something delicious. I love that about this recipe, and that the instructions are so simple. Anything beyond simple is asking for trouble in my kitchen!
I hope this cake turns out well for anyone who gives it a try. Enjoy, y'all!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like your day turned out ok for hubby’s birthday after your awful day, Joyce. We have cut way back on sugar, in fact I rarely have much. 

DeEtta, thanks for the info on Jameson’s yarn. I’ve never used it before but I’m tempted now. 

Oh, the heat, Julie. I can’t stand that drippy, humid heat. We are in such a dry climate that it is rare for a glass of iced anything to drip moisture on the outside of the glass. The offset to that is that our skin is drier. 

I am happy to report that the low acid diet I’ve been following has made a huge difference in my throat. I’m in my 4th week of following the diet. A few pounds lost, was hoping for more, but was really doing it to tame the laryngopharyngeal reflux that I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sounds like your day turned out ok for hubby's birthday after your awful day, Joyce. We have cut way back on sugar, in fact I rarely have much.
> 
> DeEtta, thanks for the info on Jameson's yarn. I've never used it before but I'm tempted now.
> 
> ...


I am glad, Barbara, that the new diet is helping!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> I wouldn't call it a favorite, by itself. I'm not a good cook and try to change things around to disguise that fact! I have collected a few cook books that were fund raisers for church groups, and this recipe comes from the cook book put together by the ladies group at a small church here that hubby's family were founding members of. When I mentioned that hubby missed many foods from his childhood and teen years to his step-mother, she handed me her copy of this cook book! WOW! She was such a sweetheart and I miss her very much. She went way beyond the call of duty to help me adjust to everyday life here, which is very different from where I grew up in Los Angeles, CA. There are also several recipes in this book for coconut cake that hubby is crazy about. I have no idea why this is called Hummingbird Cake..... First I'll put in the recipe just as it appears in the book, then I'll make a few comments about changes I've made.
> 
> HUMMINGBIRD CAKE
> From Anna Lou Harris Preston and Linda Norman, "Our Daily Bread II", Glencoe United Methodist Church, Summerfield, NC
> ...


Thank you for sharing this, would love the Coconut Cake recipe when you have time and don't mind sharing :sm02:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good news on the diet ,Barbara .I used to do lots of baking but not so much these days although I have mad sessions now and again.I have mislaid the book in which I had written some favourites .So frustrating as I have wanted to do some shortbread and the recipe was in that book .It will turn up somewhere silly I hope as it certainly isn’t where I normally keep it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have! 

DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.

Vickie sorry you had to knit back on the shawl. Sure hope you were able to figure it out and continue. 

Too bad to hear you frogged the shawl, Joyce. Funny coincidence that your friend is doing the same one. Maybe she can help you if you wanted to try again. Will be interested to see the new cowl you have chosen to do.

Julie, I feel for you in that heat. I too get really cranky and sluggish in that kind of weather!

Joyce, so glad you made it safely to your sons house yesterday. That black ice is so dangerous. Good you got that birthday cake done too. Hope it was a fun celebration for you dh. The cake sounds yummy, by the way!

Glad your new diet is helping your condition Barbara.

I am now home from Florida where I did enjoy the warmer weather and visiting with my mom. But while we were away, one of our dogs got sick and on the way home she passed on just as we pulled up to the vet with her. It was so sad and we are missing her terribly. She was a few months over 14, so she did live a good long life for her breed( Australian Shepherd). But it is still strange being without her. I do believe our other dog is feeling the loss as well. He goes around the house looking for her and is sticking close very close to me. 

As for knitting, I am doing three monthly projects and will start a cowl KAL soon. I just blocked my Dragonfly scarf, which was quite a challenge. Can’t wait til it dries so I can see how it turns out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I wouldn't call it a favorite, by itself. I'm not a good cook and try to change things around to disguise that fact! I have collected a few cook books that were fund raisers for church groups, and this recipe comes from the cook book put together by the ladies group at a small church here that hubby's family were founding members of. When I mentioned that hubby missed many foods from his childhood and teen years to his step-mother, she handed me her copy of this cook book! WOW! She was such a sweetheart and I miss her very much. She went way beyond the call of duty to help me adjust to everyday life here, which is very different from where I grew up in Los Angeles, CA. There are also several recipes in this book for coconut cake that hubby is crazy about. I have no idea why this is called Hummingbird Cake..... First I'll put in the recipe just as it appears in the book, then I'll make a few comments about changes I've made.
> 
> HUMMINGBIRD CAKE
> From Anna Lou Harris Preston and Linda Norman, "Our Daily Bread II", Glencoe United Methodist Church, Summerfield, NC
> ...


Thank you for this! I have several old cook books I like to reference also. Sometimes I think the ingredient list is more a "suggestion". I am very fond of changing things around on recipes! Shall have to transfer this to a document and then print it off. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


Caryn, so sorry to hear about your fur baby. Never an easy thing to have happen. I know CeCe (cat) really missed her sister, Domino, for several months after she died.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

It was lovely for you to be in the warm with your mum ,Caryn.I am so very sorry to hear of your pet ..It is heart wrenching and so very strange without them.The other dog must feel as you do and takes comfort from your closeness .
Thinking of you and your DH during this difficult time .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for this! I have several old cook books I like to reference also. Sometimes I think the ingredient list is more a "suggestion". I am very fond of changing things around on recipes! Shall have to transfer this to a document and then print it off. Thanks a bunch!


You are welcome, hope you have success with this recipe. Some of those old cook books are quite a hoot! I considered typing the recipe as a word document, but remembered it would come up on this thread as a "download". Several people have mentioned having trouble with downloads carrying virus's or not being able to open them. I hope it won't be too much trouble for you to copy and paste the recipe into a document on your computer/device. I was disappointed when I saw the paragraphs all squashed together, you may want to separate them if possible in your document.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Caryn- I would also add my sympathies upon the loss of your long time friend and fur baby. I've been in your shoes and know how it feels. So sorry for your loss. Hope you never loose any of the happy memories you've built up over the years with this special friend and companion. More like a family member, right? Big hugs from me to you.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


Caryn- So sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved dog. They really do become a member of the family and your other dog must be very sad as are you. Hugs to you all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You can take a tip from a Martha Stewart baking show --> carefully measure the 1/3 or half of each cake layer you've baked and place toothpick every 1-4 inches around that chosen height. Carefully work a 10 or 12 inch bread knife around the top of all of these toothpicks... trying to allow 2-4 inches slightly towards the center of this "layer".

You can always let the dome of the top layer rest on the filling/frosting between. I might consider using a length of dental floss for speeding up some of the process... but make sure that the cake has cooled down so that nothing tears up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


It is always hard when one of our animals reaches the end of their life, but my guess, as she was an Australian Shepherd, that she was a very intelligent dog. My neighbour at the back at my old house had Blue Heelers, and I was most impressed with them.

If anyone is wondering I am planning on starting the new Lace Party late my Sunday next- WIP's and memories, I thought. Certainly it is where I am at.

Many thanks to Ann for having carried us through the last month!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you JanetLee, Ann, Joyce, Vickie, and Julie for your sympathy. I am giving Bodhi lots of extra love and he is making me feel better too. Yes, Julie, Sisu really was a very smart dog. We do have many good memories of her and she will always be in our hearts. 

I would like to thank you too Ann for setting up this project and introducing us to this shawl. It was fun to do it together and to get help when needed. 

Julie, I look forward to working on my current projects while sharing memories with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you JanetLee, Ann, Joyce, Vickie, and Julie for your sympathy. I am giving Bodhi lots of extra love and he is making me feel better too. Yes, Julie, Sisu really was a very smart dog. We do have many good memories of her and she will always be in our hearts.
> 
> I would like to thank you too Ann for setting up this project and introducing us to this shawl. It was fun to do it together and to get help when needed.
> 
> Julie, I look forward to working on my current projects while sharing memories with you.


 :sm24: Thanks Caryn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, I am so sorry to hear about Sisu passing. They become such a part of our family and their loss is keenly felt. We lost one of our office dogs on Tuesday, a 15 year old black lab, so maybe Duke is playing with Sisu at the Rainbow Bridge. ((hugs))


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my Dragonfly 
It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


Beautiful! I'm persevering...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I am so sorry to hear about Sisu passing. They become such a part of our family and their loss is keenly felt. We lost one of our office dogs on Tuesday, a 15 year old black lab, so maybe Duke is playing with Sisu at the Rainbow Bridge. ((hugs))


Thanks for the hugs Melanie. Sorry to hear about your pal too. Sisu sure liked to play, so I hope she is playing with Duke.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful! I'm persevering...


Thanks Vickie. I'm sure you will finish and have a lovely shawl too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> You are welcome, hope you have success with this recipe. Some of those old cook books are quite a hoot! I considered typing the recipe as a word document, but remembered it would come up on this thread as a "download". Several people have mentioned having trouble with downloads carrying virus's or not being able to open them. I hope it won't be too much trouble for you to copy and paste the recipe into a document on your computer/device. I was disappointed when I saw the paragraphs all squashed together, you may want to separate them if possible in your document.


Not a problem at all to me! I have saved a lot of patterns the same way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always hard when one of our animals reaches the end of their life, but my guess, as she was an Australian Shepherd, that she was a very intelligent dog. My neighbour at the back at my old house had Blue Heelers, and I was most impressed with them.
> 
> If anyone is wondering I am planning on starting the new Lace Party late my Sunday next- WIP's and memories, I thought. Certainly it is where I am at.
> 
> Many thanks to Ann for having carried us through the last month!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you Julie .I look forward to your Sunday opening.
Beautiful work ,Caryn .It does turn out quite small but is a good use of a small amount of yarn I think.
Vicki ,we will still be here to offer help if you want it .Sometimes I keep getting the simplest thing wrong but no way will I let these small things beat me !
Melanie ,sorry about your work pal and hope he and Sisu are playing happily.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


Looks good! Nice neutral color will go with a lot of other colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.

JanetLee


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Caryn- your Dragonfly Wings shawlette/scarf is gorgeous! The color you chose should look good with anything you want to pair it with. Congrats!

JanetLee- I'm speechless. Your needlework is exquisite. Will you frame it or finish it some other way? And you finished it so quickly! I am envious....and not about to admit how long some of my projects have been "in the works". Excellent, excellent. Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


saw this in photos, thought this woman's a laceknitter but which one(?), then read that this months (next) session is wip's and thought---aww she's waiting to post here until then, three hours later here you is finished; can only close with: more power to you, I could never finish something that complex and tightly packed. it is MAGNIFECENT!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

want to add my congratulations to all who participated, finished or not. also a deeply felt thank you to Annweb170 for showing us (me) this fantastic designer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Caryn- your Dragonfly Wings shawlette/scarf is gorgeous! The color you chose should look good with anything you want to pair it with. Congrats!
> 
> JanetLee- I'm speechless. Your needlework is exquisite. Will you frame it or finish it some other way? And you finished it so quickly! I am envious....and not about to admit how long some of my projects have been "in the works". Excellent, excellent. Thanks for posting the photo.


Thank you, Joyce. I was thinking about framing it, but DH asked if I was going to back it like a tapestry. Not sure. It will depend on if I gift it to an in-law. That is still up in the air.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> saw this in photos, thought this woman's a laceknitter but which one(?), then read that this months (next) session is wip's and thought---aww she's waiting to post here until then, three hours later here you is finished; can only close with: more power to you, I could never finish something that complex and tightly packed. it is MAGNIFECENT!


Thanks, Nancy! This truly is the type of project where "one stitch at a time" takes on new meaning. I seem to drift towards the more complex patterns for some reason. But then I also enjoy the more elegant one also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> want to add my congratulations to all who participated, finished or not. also a deeply felt thank you to Annweb170 for showing us (me) this fantastic designer.


I agree, Nancy. This was my first bead project and has shown me that I can do it. Won't let beads stop me on a future project. As long as I have help coordinating color of beads to yarn!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


So sorry to hear about Sisu. She'll be waiting for you to again play with her. I believe we'll be reunited with beloved pets as well as beloved people when it's our time.

Your Dragonfly is spectacular.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I am so sorry to hear about Sisu passing. They become such a part of our family and their loss is keenly felt. We lost one of our office dogs on Tuesday, a 15 year old black lab, so maybe Duke is playing with Sisu at the Rainbow Bridge. ((hugs))


They are such great companions, missed greatly when they leave. So sorry.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Vickie P said:


> Beautiful! I'm persevering...


Vickie--you'll get it!!! The faith & "the Force" be with you! :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


That is gloriously beautiful. My eyes no longer want to work with dark colors, but I surely can appreciate seeing them.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ann, adding my thanks for leading this session. I, too, learned I can do beading--and to be more careful about the yarn I choose for such a project. Sometimes the way I think colors will play out is not the way they do! (sigh) Longer color runs, more subtle colors, or a single color would be my choice for this shawl if I do it again.

Julie, will be looking forward to your session--and memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ann, adding my thanks for leading this session. I, too, learned I can do beading--and to be more careful about the yarn I choose for such a project. Sometimes the way I think colors will play out is not the way they do! (sigh) Longer color runs, more subtle colors, or a single color would be my choice for this shawl if I do it again.
> 
> Julie, will be looking forward to your session--and memories!


 :sm24: Thank you.

Colour is such an individual matter- amazing how many shades I have of blue and purple! And also green.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> That is gloriously beautiful. My eyes no longer want to work with dark colors, but I surely can appreciate seeing them.


Thank you, Del. For me it is the lighter colors I have more problems with. Go figure. :sm19:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, your Dragonfly Wings is beautiful.

JanetLee, love the complexity of your cross stitch.


I have finished one side of the border for the baby blanket. I am adding a knitted on border using the cable motifs from the body because as finished it was not large enough. My math worked out close enough so I'll continue on with the other three sides.

Hope all have a peaceful night,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


Lovely Caryn. And nicely displayed on the black coat.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


Lot of stitching going on here. This is an interesting canvas. Is there a story behind it? Love the color changes and tones.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome Nancy,Janet Lee and Del.
Janet Lee your cross stitch picture is fantastic .It seems a pity not to protect in by framing and covering with non reflective glass .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad, Barbara, that the new diet is helping!


????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Good news on the diet ,Barbara .I used to do lots of baking but not so much these days although I have mad sessions now and again.I have mislaid the book in which I had written some favourites .So frustrating as I have wanted to do some shortbread and the recipe was in that book .It will turn up somewhere silly I hope as it certainly isn't where I normally keep it.


Thanks, Ann. I feel much the same about recipes I find on Pinterest as in, where did I save that?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


Thanks on the diet, Caryn. So sorry about your dog. I understand why your other dog is lonesome. That happened with our cats. When one died, the other hid behind the couch for 3 days.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


Turned out beautiful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always hard when one of our animals reaches the end of their life, but my guess, as she was an Australian Shepherd, that she was a very intelligent dog. My neighbour at the back at my old house had Blue Heelers, and I was most impressed with them.
> 
> If anyone is wondering I am planning on starting the new Lace Party late my Sunday next- WIP's and memories, I thought. Certainly it is where I am at.
> 
> Many thanks to Ann for having carried us through the last month!


That sounds great, Julie! And a big thanks to Ann!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I am so sorry to hear about Sisu passing. They become such a part of our family and their loss is keenly felt. We lost one of our office dogs on Tuesday, a 15 year old black lab, so maybe Duke is playing with Sisu at the Rainbow Bridge. ((hugs))


Aw, so sorry about your office dog. 15 is a long life for a lab.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lot of stitching going on here. This is an interesting canvas. Is there a story behind it? Love the color changes and tones.


Thanks, but no story. When DH picked out the three piece tapestry I did for one of his sisters, there was a buy three patterns get three patterns free. This was one of the free ones! You think I would have done enough of the "blue" ones, but I keep going back to them. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Welcome Nancy,Janet Lee and Del.
> Janet Lee your cross stitch picture is fantastic .It seems a pity not to protect in by framing and covering with non reflective glass .


Thanks, Ann. I agree, it will depend on who can give me the best price for frame/matting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Ann. I feel much the same about recipes I find on Pinterest as in, where did I save that?


Barbara, I have started a "file" on my computer and when I want to save something, whether a pattern, recipe, inspiration, I save it to that file. Then all I need to do is remember when computer I saved it on!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> All I can say is WOW!


Thanks, Barbara! On to the Easter Eggs next! Smaller and easier I hope!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, your Dragonfly Wings is beautiful.
> 
> JanetLee, love the complexity of your cross stitch.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie! Thank goodness for Ott Lights!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That sounds great, Julie! And a big thanks to Ann!


 :sm24: I am hoping everyone will contribute to the memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Melanie! Thank goodness for Ott Lights!


we don't have Ott here but I do have an overhead lamp that is an absolute God Send- although when I had to buy a new bulb for it early last year- that cost me $27 NZ. But I will go back to the company again- they really knew what they were doing, to get the right connection.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Julie .I look forward to your Sunday opening.
> Beautiful work ,Caryn .It does turn out quite small but is a good use of a small amount of yarn I think.
> Vicki ,we will still be here to offer help if you want it .Sometimes I keep getting the simplest thing wrong but no way will I let these small things beat me !
> Melanie ,sorry about your work pal and hope he and Sisu are playing happily.


Thank you Ann. I have a few lone skeins of fingering weight yarn that need projects like this. It worked out perfectly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Looks good! Nice neutral color will go with a lot of other colors.


Thanks JanetLee. I think I will probably end up using it more like a scarf, ornament thing, than a shawl.

Wow, your needlework is amazing! That picture is very unusual and mysterious. Beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Caryn- your Dragonfly Wings shawlette/scarf is gorgeous! The color you chose should look good with anything you want to pair it with. Congrats!
> 
> JanetLee- I'm speechless. Your needlework is exquisite. Will you frame it or finish it some other way? And you finished it so quickly! I am envious....and not about to admit how long some of my projects have been "in the works". Excellent, excellent. Thanks for posting the photo.


Thank you Joyce.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> So sorry to hear about Sisu. She'll be waiting for you to again play with her. I believe we'll be reunited with beloved pets as well as beloved people when it's our time.
> 
> Your Dragonfly is spectacular.


Thank you on both accounts Del.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, your Dragonfly Wings is beautiful.
> 
> JanetLee, love the complexity of your cross stitch.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. Sounds like you are making nice progress on your baby blanket.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lovely Caryn. And nicely displayed on the black coat.


Thanks DeEtta. I do like it on the black also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks on the diet, Caryn. So sorry about your dog. I understand why your other dog is lonesome. That happened with our cats. When one died, the other hid behind the couch for 3 days.


Poor Bodhi is still moping. He really is looking for her. He keeps sniffing in all the places where she used to hang out. It is weird - I keep expecting to see her too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Turned out beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we don't have Ott here but I do have an overhead lamp that is an absolute God Send- although when I had to buy a new bulb for it early last year- that cost me $27 NZ. But I will go back to the company again- they really knew what they were doing, to get the right connection.


That does seem expensive for a light bulb, but I guess well worth it when it works so well. I have an Ott, but I haven't priced the lightbulbs yet. Hope they aren't that much.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Thank you Julie .I look forward to your Sunday opening.
> Beautiful work ,Caryn .It does turn out quite small but is a good use of a small amount of yarn I think.
> Vicki ,we will still be here to offer help if you want it .Sometimes I keep getting the simplest thing wrong but no way will I let these small things beat me !
> Melanie ,sorry about your work pal and hope he and Sisu are playing happily.


Thank you Ann for the support and appreciate that I could still get help with this. I knit back, got the stitch count right but was not on the correct row, fudged that row and now don't have the right stitch count some 5 rows later. Plus it really looks lobsided. One side looks good, the other has a definite wobble and a step. But no holes!! So I think it's time to frog and start again. I know it's not that hard. I'm just hard headed and so...
I stopped getting this thread about 3 pages ago even though I posted a comment. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Poor Bodhi is still moping. He really is looking for her. He keeps sniffing in all the places where she used to hang out. It is weird - I keep expecting to see her too.


It is not so much weird, as natural - he is grieving her too. Like little Bobby of Grey Friars who held a vigil the rest of his life over his master's grave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That does seem expensive for a light bulb, but I guess well worth it when it works so well. I have an Ott, but I haven't priced the lightbulbs yet. Hope they aren't that much.


It had an unusual 4 pronged connection- and was made by Philips- any thing Dutch is expensive here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Thank you Ann for the support and appreciate that I could still get help with this. I knit back, got the stitch count right but was not on the correct row, fudged that row and now don't have the right stitch count some 5 rows later. Plus it really looks lobsided. One side looks good, the other has a definite wobble and a step. But no holes!! So I think it's time to frog and start again. I know it's not that hard. I'm just hard headed and so...
> I stopped getting this thread about 3 pages ago even though I posted a comment. Will keep an eye out.


Vickie, when I was bemoaning my lopsided attempt this time round, Norma reminded me that a lot can be corrected in the blocking!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vicki, my pattern isn’t to hand at the moment but I’m sure that it states somewhere that it will look lop-sided .The same thing happens to me about getting posts .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed. 

Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.

What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.
> 
> What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


That sounds fantastic, DeEtta- I do hope your two Attorneys can work out a deal that is both water tight and beneficial to both parties. 50 miles is a long way to travel for groceries, but I can really understand you wanting to stay in the same spot!

Wonderful knitting, and glad you got enough locally! it is a bummer how much one has to pay for shipping to anywhere!


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

annweb170 said:


> Vicki, my pattern isn't to hand at the moment but I'm sure that it states somewhere that it will look lop-sided .The same thing happens to me about getting posts .


Ann, thanks for hosting this thread and your help. I too saw it was written in the pattern that it will be lopsided. But really, this is more than that. I did an extra row in the garter section that was not called for. I didn't do any increases in this row. But now there is a very noticeable step in this side.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Ann, thanks for hosting this thread and your help. I too saw it was written in the pattern that it will be lopsided. But really, this is more than that. I did an extra row in the garter section that was not called for. I didn't do any increases in this row. But now there is a very noticeable step in this side.


Which Norma assures me CAN be corrected when you block.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.
> 
> What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


Well, that was an eventful visit. I really hope it all works out for you both.

The scarf is looking beautiful!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Barbara! On to the Easter Eggs next! Smaller and easier I hope!


do you have some web places of patterns or book(let)s ; I have a grocery tote of medium and small plastic eggs I've promised myself to encase.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

De Etta ,some very serious decisions to have made but knowing you are where you want to be for some time would put your mind at ease .It sounds that ,perhaps ,these people are the sort who may be of help now and in the future and would be good to have close by.I do sincerely hope the solution to your problem is ironed out to your satisfaction.
Thank you ,for joining in the shawl making.These things are nothing when no-one is interested but so many took part and those unable still joined in the chatter ,which was appreciated .
Your scarf is absolutely delightful.I have some ecru should you need it .I have used it to test knit the Shetland scarf in the doghouse and have some left .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

It was my pleasure ,Vicki .I have often unpicked a piece of knitting several times before getting it to work out .I was knitting a piece called Go Tell the Bees which Norma was going to do too and I don’t know if she made it .Mine has been abandoned three times and the pattern is still out waiting for me to try again.That yarn ,needles and pattern will not beat me !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DeEtta, I hope your attorney can make a good contract for you. Interesting situation that has been offered to you.

Julie, I am looking forward to your hosting stint.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DeEtta, I hope your attorney can make a good contract for you. Interesting situation that has been offered to you.
> 
> Julie, I am looking forward to your hosting stint.


 :sm24: Thanks so much Melanie.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which Norma assures me CAN be corrected when you block.


Julie, have decided to continue for a few more rows and will see how this looks :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Vickie P said:


> Julie, have decided to continue for a few more rows and will see how this looks :sm16:


I do hope it works out for you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks JanetLee. I think I will probably end up using it more like a scarf, ornament thing, than a shawl.
> 
> Wow, your needlework is amazing! That picture is very unusual and mysterious. Beautiful.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> That does seem expensive for a light bulb, but I guess well worth it when it works so well. I have an Ott, but I haven't priced the lightbulbs yet. Hope they aren't that much.


They are more expensive than a "regular" light bulb, but they last so much longer and are a better light.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.
> 
> What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


DeEtta, that is looking gorgeous!

Hope the housing deal works out for you. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> do you have some web places of patterns or book(let)s ; I have a grocery tote of medium and small plastic eggs I've promised myself to encase.


I have both! Arlene (Montana Grandma) just sold some on KP and I was lucky enough to get a good selection. They are cross stitch patterns and then I will stuff them. Should be interesting. I will post a few pictures when in progress and then finished also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Ann, for hosting this month. I now know I can do beads! Another monster has been let loose!


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Janet Lee, adding to your experiences ,of which there are many ,was my pleasure !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vickie - I hope that things work out for you on your shawl. I personally hate frogging as it seems like I wasted so much time. But in the end, I usually learn something. Although I do try to use the thought that I am getting to knit more with the same lovely yarn.

JanetLee - Beads are addicting. But a bead stash takes up much less room. :-D


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well, hubby wanted to eat at home tonight. Drat. He said everywhere he went today, he got high sugar cake and other goodies, and eating out would have just been too much. Eating out here in the U.S. usually means large portions of food, and often large portions of fat and sugar you don't really want. Good thing I made a Hummingbird Cake instead of the usual cake mix plus pre-made frosting! This cake is a favorite of my hubby's family, which are very traditional Southern when it comes to food. It has chopped bananas, crushed pineapple, and lots of pecans in the cake, cream cheese frosting with more pecans sprinkled on top. Since he's crazy about bananas, pineapple and pecans, it turned out to be a win-win. Plus he could cut his own piece of cake and have just the right amount, not too much, and not too little. We're trying to cut back on the sugar, so I thought a cake with fruit and nuts would have a little more going for it than the kind of cake I usually make (everything from mixes). Everything turned out good, and I'm glad to stay home out of the cold weather anyway.
> 
> And more knitting time while supper cooks! Can't beat that!!!


Wow, Joyce, that sound totally yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have started out with the new Lace Party for the month- hoping you will all join me here!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522566-1.html#1196


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


So sorry, Melanie, for your loss. It's surprising how much we miss them when they are gone.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> You are welcome, hope you have success with this recipe. Some of those old cook books are quite a hoot! I considered typing the recipe as a word document, but remembered it would come up on this thread as a "download". Several people have mentioned having trouble with downloads carrying virus's or not being able to open them. I hope it won't be too much trouble for you to copy and paste the recipe into a document on your computer/device. I was disappointed when I saw the paragraphs all squashed together, you may want to separate them if possible in your document.


Joyce, I have one of my Grandmother's hand written cookbooks. One ingredient in one of the recipes is 1/2 egg shell of something. Can't remember what. But it was amazing to find.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


Gorgeous, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


Amazing work, JanetLee. You are mulitalented indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, thanks so much for taking on the LP for this month. I do love the Dragonfly Wing pattern. Don't know if I will ever do it. I need simpler things that will keep me warm, not just be decorative. And I am not having much time for knitting, so I much go with the impulse. I am more likely to finish.

DH and I are rewatching the Hobbit movies and are going to finish one tonight. So it's off to watch and knit. 

p80


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, I have one of my Grandmother's hand written cookbooks. One ingredient in one of the recipes is 1/2 egg shell of something. Can't remember what. But it was amazing to find.


Well, that's got to make you smile! I've looked at reproductions of cookbooks used for wood burning cook stoves and before that, and that's how most of the recipes are stated. A person really did have to have a lot of natural talent and skill to be a good cook back then! I would have been doomed.....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, I have one of my Grandmother's hand written cookbooks. One ingredient in one of the recipes is 1/2 egg shell of something. Can't remember what. But it was amazing to find.


Sounds like an interesting measurement of some ingredient...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Janet Lee, adding to your experiences ,of which there are many ,was my pleasure !


Thank you, Ann! It was fun and good to try something different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vickie - I hope that things work out for you on your shawl. I personally hate frogging as it seems like I wasted so much time. But in the end, I usually learn something. Although I do try to use the thought that I am getting to knit more with the same lovely yarn.
> 
> JanetLee - Beads are addicting. But a bead stash takes up much less room. :-D


But look at all the colors and styles! Oh my. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Amazing work, JanetLee. You are mulitalented indeed.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev and JanetLee ,It was my pleasure .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann for a wonderful thread. I was on retreat last weekend and wore my Dragonfly Wings shawl. It was most admired. Thank you for enabling us knit it. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ann for a wonderful thread. I was on retreat last weekend and wore my Dragonfly Wings shawl. It was most admired. Thank you for enabling us knit it. :sm24:


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.
> 
> What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


DeEtta, that sounds like really good news for your housing situation. I sure hope it all works out for you. 
Your scarf is coming along fantastically. It is good you were able to locate the yarn you needed to match and finish.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have started out with the new Lace Party for the month- hoping you will all join me here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522566-1.html#1196


Thanks Julie, I'll be over there soon


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Melanie.


Bev, I think you are meaning me, Caryn, so thank youfor your condolences for my fur pals passing and thank you for liking the shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie, I'll be over there soon


We will be watching out for you, Caryn!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Everyone. It has been a few days since I stopped to chat. Unfortunately, I've been "under the weather" for a couple of days so have been resting alot and staying down. I actually went a couple of days without knitting -- so I must have been sick!!! In any case, I'm on the other side of the situation and ready to get back at it. So am going to try a new bread recipe today -- I love to experiment and I'm out of bread at the moment. I've also been making some progress on the temperature scarf. Think I explained that finally decided to work from the middle outward. So I add a month to one end of the scarf then go to the other and add a month there. Right now am half way through October with May-September finished. Am really loving working with the Jamieson & Smith yarns (2-ply jumper weight); it seems that the more it is handled the softer it becomes. And since I'm knitting it in the round, there is a lot of handling. Very satisfied with the colors chosen; except I'd change the inter-month bands if I ever do it again. Also am wondering if the whole scarf isn't a bit too wide, but it is too late to start over now. All stretched out, it is interesting to see the color changes; you get a real sense of the symmetry of our weather and the dark coral certainly says "hot" in the middle of our summer. Actually, think the scarf is working up pretty quickly, but only if I keep my wits about me when I'm knitting. Am finding that I am really not able to listened to lecturers while doing this knitting -- so music it is for now. Just can't seem to listen, comprehend, retain color strand sequences and remember to change colors at the right time.
> 
> See everyone else is busy. It was rather fun to do a project together. Unfortunately, it isn't often that we all are able to do that. But what I really like is exchanging our ideas and our results (even failures). I learn alot from that.


Your scarf is looking amazing, DeEtta.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, I think you are meaning me, Caryn, so thank youfor your condolences for my fur pals passing and thank you for liking the shawl.


Sorry I got mixed up, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I was thinking of starting the temperature scarf that I'm now working on, I pulled out the huge plastic tub of Jamieson & Smith 2-ply jumper weight yarn that I have. For about a 10 year period from 1985-1995 I did a lot of Fair Isle knitting and "stocked up" on a wide variety of their colors -- which I have to admit to loving. At the same time, I acquired a color card dated 1989 where I was keeping track of which colors I had on hand. Well, since that time, the yarn has been safely stored and ignored since I haven't done a sweater. So now fast forward to today where I can report that I'm very much enjoying working with the temperature scarf and once again have fallen "in love" with the J&S yarn. I can also report that there is a chance that I won't have enough of the brown yarn to finish the scarf as planned.
> 
> After spending quite a few hours on the internet I feel feel like I've been living in a time warp. Now J&S have a number of yarn lines - of course, all unfamiliar to me. Many of the US sellers refer to their colors by names rather than color numbers, and I have no idea how to get additional yarn. So last Friday, I e-mail Jamieson & Smith explaining the situation. Today I received a concise, useful response and encouragement to order directly from them. So now I can look forward to doing some thinking and analyzing what yarn I have on hand and trying to anticipate what I might need it for before I place an order to get some more of the brown yarn (#4 - currently referred to as Moorit). When I woke up this morning I knew it was going to be a good day, but this is turning into a Wonderful day -- such a chore to contemplate ordering yarn!!!
> 
> ...


Great that you can give them such whole hearted approval, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sounds like your day turned out ok for hubby's birthday after your awful day, Joyce. We have cut way back on sugar, in fact I rarely have much.
> 
> DeEtta, thanks for the info on Jameson's yarn. I've never used it before but I'm tempted now.
> 
> ...


Very glad the diet is helping, Babara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, I had to use my iPad to work off when I was away and it is a bit tricky since the pattern does move on it. Your new printer will be a pleasure to have!
> 
> DeEtta, your temperature scarf is so clever! The colors are working up beautifully. That Jamieson yarn sounds fantastic. Glad you were able to get more of the color you need and that their customer service is so accommodating.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your sad news, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Dragonfly
> It is only 16 inches at the widest point and it is about 51 inches from end to end. I used 241 yards of yarn.


A lovely little neck warmer, Caryn. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Finished this beauty today. Finally! I did post a thread in Other Crafts if anyone wants to see more views of this.
> 
> JanetLee


This is beautiful, Janetlee and so much work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings -- What a whirlwind week this has been. So very much going on, but not as much knitting as usual. I'm pretty excited because it looks like a deal is in the works that will allow me to transfer title for my land/houses (2 of them) while preserving my freedom to live here as long as I'm able. As many of you know, I set up my home on my Mom's 80-acres and for the last 20 or so years we have been neighbors which has been an absolutely blessing for both of us. But now the recent losses in our family and the imminent loss of my Mom who already has physically absent, my future has been somewhat undefined. Because of the remote area in which we live, I have to really take to heart the reality that one day in the future, not tomorrow, but maybe in a few years I won't be able to drive the 50 miles to town for groceries etc. The real challenge is that I don't want to live anywhere else and having escaped the "big city" I'm not really interest in returning. Out of the clear-blue as they say, a couple stopped by on Tuesday (I've known him for many years and he stopped in to introduce me to his new lady). Well, one thing led to another and after 3 days of intense discussions and soul searching I think we are close to striking a deal wherein they will "buy" me out, but guarantee that I can live her as long as I can and want to. While I write this, it strikes me that the whole situation seems preposterous, but I am optimistic that once we confer with the attorneys, we can finalize our futures. It seems to be a win-win situation for both of us. The next several weeks should be very interesting indeed.
> 
> Ann thanks for the moderating the last month and thanks also for getting us going on the shawlette. It seems like most of us had a good time doing it. I've already given mine away and the recipient loves it.
> 
> What with the information I got from Jamieson's, I was able to locate some yarn in the US and ordered a couple of additional balls to finish up the scarf. Right now the exchange rates aren't favoring buying from the UK and since I didn't want to place a large enough order to take advantage of their great shipping offer, I decided to go small and just get a couple of balls. Currently working on November. There certainly is a huge color swing from the Hot summer to the cooler winter time. It really has been interesting to see the project develop. So here's a picture as of right now. think I have 2 more weeks of November to add.


That sounds like a great solution to your problem if the legalities can be made to work, DeEtta - and I LOVE your scarf.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have started out with the new Lace Party for the month- hoping you will all join me here!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522566-1.html#1196


I'm playing catch up - will join you there soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm playing catch up - will join you there soon.


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news, Caryn.


I have caught up with your loss, Caryn. They do leave such a gap in our lives.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is beautiful, Janetlee and so much work.


Thank you, Linda. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very glad the diet is helping, Babara.


Thanks so much, Linda. You know what they say, you are what you eat!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Linda. You know what they say, you are what you eat!


Which is why I do not eat kale, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Posted on the wrong party.


----------

